# calling martial artists



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

What style do or did you do?

After a few things just lately my confidence in what I know isn't as high as it was plus I miss training etc. I've found an aikido club near me which ill start in the new year as that's my favourite martial art.

Also what are your tips to build flexibility? I have always wanted to do what van damme does kicking wise. I no the basic stretches etc but has anyone got anymore to try?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Can't help you on the stretching, bjj was the only one I've done, it's an art all of its own


----------



## scallo (May 5, 2015)

Done kung fu for a few years but left because most of it is [email protected] doing kickboxing for the last few years

I wouldn't advise doing aikido mate you're better off with bjj

Try some pnf stretching in the form of front kicks and side kicks etc


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

If I had to choose one martial art only, it would be Muay Thai. Everyone is different. As I'm tall and I have a long reach and a slim build, this style plays to my strengths and if I ever really need to defend myself, I'm going to be looking to punch/elbow/clinch rather than to "take someone down" and then get the f**k out of there.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I am a martial artist. My skills are legendary. My fighting style is so varied and unpredictable that it is impossible to defend against. Not only did I take revenge on the man who killed my sensei, I beat him so badly that I brought shame on his family and they went into hiding. I have studied with the masters in the Himalayas, and sparred with every single national fighting champion in the world, and knocked each one out....twice. I resurrected Bruce Lee and slapped him to death with my eyes shut. In short, I am EpicSquats, the ultimate warrior, and I strongly advise you find your inner dragon....and release his fury.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Boxing/Kickboxing are the only styles with much genuine real world application.

Search EBay for 'leg stretcher', there are hundreds on for about £20, great way to improve flexibility for throwing kicks.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

scallo said:


> Done kung fu for a few years but left because most of it is [email protected] doing kickboxing for the last few years
> 
> I wouldn't advise doing aikido mate you're better off with bjj
> 
> Try some pnf stretching in the form of front kicks and side kicks etc


 I did aikido for a a few years mate until the dojo had to close. It's an amazing martial art when done properly but hard to master. I've never tried BJJ tho so I can't give an opinion on it.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

my style is the art of fighting without fighting.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Boxing/Kickboxing are the only styles with much genuine real world application.
> 
> Search EBay for 'leg stretcher', there are hundreds on for about £20, great way to improve flexibility for throwing kicks.


 I would have to disagree with you mate. I find the more sport related ones are ok if your facing an opponent fighting the same where as aikido/karate which Is what I have done and had to use on a few occasions certainly catches the no brain street attacker by suprise lol.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IC1 said:


> If I had to choose one martial art only, it would be Muay Thai. Everyone is different. As I'm tall and I have a long reach and a slim build, this style plays to my strengths and if I ever really need to defend myself, I'm going to be looking to punch/elbow/clinch rather than to "take someone down" and then get the f**k out of there.


 That's why I'm looking to develop my own martial art mate. Alot of it makes a good show but serves no purpose in the real world. I've never been in a fight and kicked anyone, it's useless in the real world where as you say an elbow/punch then run off when the opportunity arises is exactly what you do.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> What style do or did you do?
> 
> After a few things just lately my confidence in what I know isn't as high as it was plus I miss training etc. I've found an aikido club near me which ill start in the new year as that's my favourite martial art.
> 
> Also what are your tips to build flexibility? I have always wanted to do what van damme does kicking wise. I no the basic stretches etc but has anyone got anymore to try?


 My father in law: http://www.kwokwingchun.com

SRS


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> I am a martial artist. My skills are legendary. My fighting style is so varied and unpredictable that it is impossible to defend against. Not only did I take revenge on the man who killed my sensei, I beat him so badly that I brought shame on his family and they went into hiding. I have studied with the masters in the Himalayas, and sparred with every single national fighting champion in the world, and knocked each one out....twice. I resurrected Bruce Lee and slapped him to death with my eyes shut. In short, I am EpicSquats, the ultimate warrior, and I strongly advise you find your inner dragon....and release his fury.


Sorry sensei but all of it I did achieve before I turned 10yo


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Where abouts in the UK are you mate? Depends on what you want. Striking, grappling.

My choice: Yoga for stretching and BJJ to train in. Judo if not. So many places that offer mma now as well so there is access to cross train in many different disciplines at one academy. Make sure if you choose/try BJJ, the instructors are legit.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> Where abouts in the UK are you mate? Depends on what you want. Striking, grappling.
> 
> My choice: Yoga for stretching and BJJ to train in. Judo if not. So many places that offer mma now as well so there is access to cross train in many different disciplines at one academy. Make sure if you choose/try BJJ, the instructors are legit.


 From the west mids mate. I'm more into the old traditional stuff, my opinion is that sport has ruined what a martial art is that's why I don't like it. I have fought in a sports situation but I fight the same in that as I do on the street which isn't what they want lol.

I've not really looked into Bjj in detail but im open to trying different styles. I love to fight and learn about the art of fighting. I had a great teacher when studying karate and it was even better as it was one on one sessions and later only a small group. I learned what I wanted to do, how to win a serious fight.

Aikido is my favorite tho and looking forward to getting back into that.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> My father in law: http://www.kwokwingchun.com
> 
> SRS


 Not heard of this style mate. I'm interested. Could you pm me or post some more info about it please?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Not heard of this style mate. I'm interested. Could you pm me or post some more info about it please?


 Just read his website. Plenty of YouTube videos as well.

Also watch the donnie yen movies ip man and IP man 2


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> From the west mids mate. I'm more into the old traditional stuff, my opinion is that sport has ruined what a martial art is that's why I don't like it. I have fought in a sports situation but I fight the same in that as I do on the street which isn't what they want lol.
> 
> I've not really looked into Bjj in detail but im open to trying different styles. I love to fight and learn about the art of fighting. I had a great teacher when studying karate and it was even better as it was one on one sessions and later only a small group. I learned what I wanted to do, how to win a serious fight.
> 
> Aikido is my favorite tho and looking forward to getting back into that.


 Fair enough mate. It's always going to be about what you want from the particular fighting art.

Leicester Shootfighters (run by Nathan Leverton) is very well respected in the UK. Nathan is self-taught. Amazing guy. Not sure if Leicester is in the West Midlands, geography not being my strong point


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Just read his website. Plenty of YouTube videos as well.
> 
> Also watch the donnie yen movies ip man and IP man 2


 I've heard of the movies but never seen them mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I train Krav Maga. I know it's not strictly a martial art, but there you go. The school I train at also teaches BJJ and Filipino boxing, so I get along to some of that when I get a chance. They also incorporate it into our Krav training. As far as what's right for you - see what's available in your area and try it out. Muay Thai is great for striking. Obviously BJJ is great if you find yourself on the ground (in fact, it's great anyway). Just try good old fashioned boxing if you can. Any decent fighting is going to have good boxing fundamentals. As far as flexibility goes, I'd get researching on exercises. I'm 52 years old and flexibility is something I'm constantly working on. I do lots of glute work, foam rollering and stretching. Maybe see a good physio, they can tell you if you have any specific tightness or imbalance that needs addressing.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

dont no much about aikido

i was watchin a podcast an they showed a vid of a aikido master?

showing his students these moves but it looked fake as**** then showed him against a other geezer an other geezer just kicks him in head sn he cant not believe its happing

Like i say no feck all about it so not bashin just has it got a bad rep or something ?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've done a few. Kung fu is actually pretty good defense against the average street fighter. Muay Thai is king for striking and good for blocking as well. BJJ is great for grappling. I've done these three and I reckon they're a solid combo for all-round defense.

I did some karate and boxing as a kid as well, boxing isn't worth doing unless you want to get good at boxing and compete in it tbh. Krav looks very interesting.


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Most martial arts are utter s**t in a row on the street. Western boxing, kick boxing, Muay thai and obviously mma can be helpful but only if you can have a row in the first place. Some wet lettuce that trains in kung fu or karate all there life would get smashed to f**k in seconds against a lad that loves a row on a Saturday night, he is born with that in him.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

mig8888 said:


> Most martial arts are utter s**t in a row on the street. Western boxing, kick boxing, Muay thai and obviously mma can be helpful but only if you can have a row in the first place. Some wet lettuce that trains in kung fu or karate all there life would get smashed to f**k in seconds against a lad that loves a row on a Saturday night, he is born with that in him.


 I think there's a lot of truth in this


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I use the ancient technique of "sucker punch and run".

Got me out of a lot of tight spots.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

scouser85 said:


> dont no much about aikido
> 
> i was watchin a podcast an they showed a vid of a aikido master?
> 
> ...


 It's not a popular martial art cuz it makes for a crap sport mate. Aikido was developed as a "harmless" martial art. It causes huge pain but you can do it without any lasting effects. Eg if i was grabbed id put enough pressure on a wrist or thumb for the attacker to let go. The pain is immense lol. You can break bones etc quite easy.

What you watched would of been two guys that knew what was happening so would know how to break fall out of it. They would roll where as an attackers wrist would snap. It uses your force against yourself. So if you was to punch me id take your forward motion to get you off balance and on the floor. I would use no strength or effort at all. The harder you attack me the harder the attacker hits the floor lol. It's awesome when you see the real masters at it mate.

Steven segal does some good videos on it aswell as scenes from his movies.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> It's not a popular martial art cuz it makes for a crap sport mate. Aikido was developed as a "harmless" martial art. It causes huge pain but you can do it without any lasting effects. Eg if i was grabbed id put enough pressure on a wrist or thumb for the attacker to let go. The pain is immense lol. You can break bones etc quite easy.
> 
> What you watched would of been two guys that knew what was happening so would know how to break fall out of it. They would roll where as an attackers wrist would snap. It uses your force against yourself. So if you was to punch me id take your forward motion to get you off balance and on the floor. I would use no strength or effort at all. The harder you attack me the harder the attacker hits the floor lol. It's awesome when you see the real masters at it mate.
> 
> Steven segal does some good videos on it aswell as scenes from his movies.


 In a real situation, pressure point does not and will not work. Same as learning to disarm someone who has a weapon. It's bollocks any kind of "martial art" can equip you to take a knife/machete off someone. If someone has a weapon, you best way to beat them is with common sense and fu**ing run

Example: someone mentioned above about a lad who likes fighting every Saturday night would beat a karate guy and smother type of martial art (can't remember). If the guy is pissed/coked/whizzed up then he becomes reckless. If someone is versed in striking like karate, they would beat the person off their head, this is providing they're not off their head themselves

Best not to go to ground in a fight on the street as the person you're fighting might have 6 mates, all stupid twats, pissed out their head, can't handle their drink and can't fight = reckless decisions and kicking heads which can lead to death.,

If someone is versed in striking and I do bjj (which I do), i'd need to close the gap, close down his strength (striking) and then take him to ground. If I get him in the clinch, I stand more of a chance than trying to duke it out with him. f**k being his punching bag.

Anyone versed in judo then I pity anyone who fcuks with them. Their grip strength is superior to anyone I've met and once they get hold of you, if they're decent, you'll be going through the air. Very quickly and landing very hard. Try pressure pointing a judo player? You are handing yourself on a plate. Reach out to grab them...... next minute you'll be coming too, winded, severe back pain wondering what the fcuk happened. I've spent many a time, 90 minute sessions training with judo guys. Being thrown on the mats is hard enough. Imagine in street situation. Rag dolled is an understatement.

I watch the judo on tv, olympics. Every single one of them is hard as fcuk! Judo is proper old school. Tough on the body, really tough. Makes the people who train in it hard as.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I think a lot of the time it's who is prepared to be the biggest c**t. My problem is I'm soft as s**t :lol:


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> In a real situation, pressure point does not and will not work. Same as learning to disarm someone who has a weapon. It's bollocks any kind of "martial art" can equip you to take a knife/machete off someone. If someone has a weapon, you best way to beat them is with common sense and fu**ing run
> 
> Example: someone mentioned above about a lad who likes fighting every Saturday night would beat a karate guy and smother type of martial art (can't remember). If the guy is pissed/coked/whizzed up then he becomes reckless. If someone is versed in striking like karate, they would beat the person off their head, this is providing they're not off their head themselves
> 
> ...


 Agree with nearly all tha mate

but did you not see the ronda fight haha


----------



## scallo (May 5, 2015)




----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

scouser85 said:


> Agree with nearly all tha mate
> 
> but did you not see the ronda fight haha


 Yeah, she tried to strike with a much better striker. Holly is a world class striker. Ronda isn't. Never will be.

In a submission only contest ( which wouldn't happen as they fight in UFC) Ronda would have upper hand.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

8th dan champion


----------



## scallo (May 5, 2015)

Pressure points and locks don't really work in a street fight Imo.Learning bjj is great for if you get taken down in a fight but you should never bring the fight to the floor as you don't know if he has a mate who can come up and kick your head in.Muay thai is great as most people will throw haymakers in a street fight so getting in close in a clinch and hammering them with knees and elbows works.Most traditional martial arts are crap especially things like knife defense


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> I think a lot of the time it's who is prepared to be the biggest c**t. My problem is I'm soft as s**t :lol:


 Agree mate, if I'm out with my girlfriend (I live in London) I am very aware of my surroundings. It only takes a second where a bad choice is made by someone who isn't thinking straight and is off their nut and it could end in tragedy. One punch, fall over on the curb and bash your head. Done. That's not an outcome anyone wants when they've gone out for a few drinks.

It happened to lads I knew at school. All because of alcohol, gobbling off and winding each other up. Very sad


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> In a real situation, pressure point does not and will not work. Same as learning to disarm someone who has a weapon. It's bollocks any kind of "martial art" can equip you to take a knife/machete off someone. If someone has a weapon, you best way to beat them is with common sense and fu**ing run
> 
> Example: someone mentioned above about a lad who likes fighting every Saturday night would beat a karate guy and smother type of martial art (can't remember). If the guy is pissed/coked/whizzed up then he becomes reckless. If someone is versed in striking like karate, they would beat the person off their head, this is providing they're not off their head themselves
> 
> ...


 Pure Judo is fu**ing useless against someone bigger, stronger, and handy, sorry to break it to you. As for bjj, useless in the st, youll get booted on the fkn head by his mates, no time to be rolling about for 10mins. Boxing, bit of wrestling, avoid getting taken down, pummel the ****er fast,end it, and take off before old bill show up, and being a nasty bastard helps if you want to bite or poke his eyes


----------



## scallo (May 5, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Pure Judo is fu**ing useless against someone bigger, stronger, and handy, sorry to break it to you. As for bjj, useless in the st, youll get booted on the fkn head by his mates, no time to be rolling about for 10mins. Boxing, bit of wrestling, avoid getting taken down, pummel the ****er fast, and being a nasty bastard helps if you want to bite or poke his eyes


 I actually used an osoto gari against a big lad in a club a few weeks ago lol but yeah I agree with this get in, hit where it hurts and get out.A Street fight isn't like the movies if you get taken down you bite their face,eye gouge etc and get up as fast as you can


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Pure Judo is fu**ing useless against someone bigger, stronger, and handy, sorry to break it to you. As for bjj, useless in the st, youll get booted on the fkn head by his mates, no time to be rolling about for 10mins. Boxing, bit of wrestling, avoid getting taken down, pummel the ****er fast,end it, and take off before old bill show up, and being a nasty bastard helps if you want to bite or poke his eyes


 No need to apologise fella. You're not breaking anything to me. Its your opinion. I disagree with it but that's cool, it's a forum. I would say that you've never trained judo or been on the receiving end of men or women who have trained judo for some time.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> No need to apologise fella. You're not breaking anything to me. Its your opinion. I disagree with it but that's cool, it's a forum. I would say that you've never trained judo or been on the receiving end of men or women who have trained judo for some time.


 Trained with many judo people, theres a very good reason judo guys never do well in mma competition


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Trained with many judo people, theres a very good reason judo guys never do well in mma competition


 Really. Surprised you wouldn't offer a little more respect to the art of you've trained with "many judo people"?

Well, maybe thats because it's mma fella. Mixed martial arts. Don't think I need to add anymore to that.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> Really. Surprised you wouldn't offer a little more respect to the art of you've trained with "many judo people"?
> 
> Well, maybe thats because it's mma fella. Mixed martial arts. Don't think I need to add anymore to that.


 I have respect, ive not trained in judo, just with em in various clubs. Youre right mma isnt street fighting, as that seems to be the topic, but it as close to it as legally possible, so the general public have an idea of what works now and what doesnt. I know a bit about it, what works is good fast striking, and avoiding takedowns, this is where boxing/wrestling is ideal, always serves one well against anyone in the street


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> I have respect, ive not trained in judo, just with em in various clubs. Youre right mma isnt street fighting, as that seems to be the topic, but it as close to it as legally possible, so the general public have an idea of what works now and what doesnt. I know a bit about it, what works is good fast striking, and avoiding takedowns, this is where boxing/wrestling is ideal, always serves one well against anyone in the street


 The topic's "Calling martial artists".

The issue with debating "what's best" is that people will have different opinions. This is a good thing. Also, taking into consideration the state (pissed/high versus sober) of each person and If it's 1 on 1, no one else around then I'll be happy to take him down and beat him. If you're at a taxi rank, though, with your girl/boyfriend and there's a nobber with a load of mates. My timing, accuracy and balance will be an advantage but I don't have 5 pairs of arms and legs to go all Tong Po on his mates. As I said in a much earlier post and what you have said, you don't want to go to ground. Definitely not.

Pissed/high people who start fights are fcuking dickheads. Simple as. Unfortunately there's a lot of them out there.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> In a real situation, pressure point does not and will not work. Same as learning to disarm someone who has a weapon. It's bollocks any kind of "martial art" can equip you to take a knife/machete off someone. If someone has a weapon, you best way to beat them is with common sense and fu**ing run
> 
> Example: someone mentioned above about a lad who likes fighting every Saturday night would beat a karate guy and smother type of martial art (can't remember). If the guy is pissed/coked/whizzed up then he becomes reckless. If someone is versed in striking like karate, they would beat the person off their head, this is providing they're not off their head themselves
> 
> ...


 Depends on the situation mate. Practice makes perfect. Someone attacks me with a knife (i cant run for sh1t lol he will catch me up) ill try and get to his knee, throat or balls. Want him on the floor so I can then run.

As I have said before its nothing like you see in the films, martial arts does not make you invincible either. Your going to get hurt but make sure you hurt them more lol.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Street fighting is unpredictable, doesnt matter how much you train down the gym, you can never train for unpredictable situations, with various factors coming in to play. I tend to avoid all confrontations nowadays


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

We used to beat up the taekwondo black belt at high school. He was a tubby soft lad.

High school kids are pricks lol


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> We used to beat up the taekwondo black belt at high school. He was a tubby soft lad.
> 
> High school kids are pricks lol


 Haha, when you say "used to" are we taking 15-20 years ago or last week Dave?  School kids round my way are "right pricks". Rude as fcuk man.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> Haha, when you say "used to" are we taking 15-20 years ago or last week Dave?  School kids round my way are "right pricks". Rude as fcuk man.


 Depressingly, I left school 11 years ago!


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Depressingly, I left school 11 years ago!


 I left school 26 years ago mate. Every cloud eh


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> I left school 26 years ago mate. Every cloud eh


 Well at your age at least you're getting your arse wiped by a care assistant


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Well at your age at least you're getting your arse wiped by a care assistant


 They're "21st century" care assistants now mate...they wrap you up in a nappy. Not a good look! At least I don't find it kinky like adult babies do but that's an entirely different subject lol


----------



## scallo (May 5, 2015)

Some times I think learning martial arts is worse for self defense than not learning martial arts. I know a few lads from my old kung fu club who never sparred and are soft as sh*t but would try some stupid kung fu moves in a street fight instead of walking away


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

A coked up masher will always beat the f**k out of some mincer that wanks off to enter the dragon and has a poster of chuck Norris on his bedroom wall. You can either row or you cant no amount of training will change that. if someone can row and they train it will make them slightly harder. If a mincer trains for years he will still be a mincer. He will be more confident but will only end up getting hurt.


----------



## rknights (Oct 30, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> AngryBuddha said:
> 
> 
> > Trained with many judo people, theres a very good reason judo guys never do well in mma competition
> ...


I rolled with a 3 Dan black belt judo guy in my old bjj class and I made him tap 5 times in a row. I'm not discounting it but there are better martial arts to combat it.

Imo bjj and muay thai and a brilliant combo and if it was down to one I would choose muay thai.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

scallo said:


> Pressure points and locks don't really work in a street fight Imo.Learning bjj is great for if you get taken down in a fight but you should never bring the fight to the floor as you don't know if he has a mate who can come up and kick your head in.Muay thai is great as most people will throw haymakers in a street fight so getting in close in a clinch and hammering them with knees and elbows works.Most traditional martial arts are crap especially things like knife defense


 Does with aikido mate. Tried and tested im afraid to say. If you are fighting using aikido and your on the floor then you have seriously fvcked up lol. I can't explain if you've not felt or seen any aikido techniques without showing them on you but it's genius imo. You want your opponent to attack as hard and fast as they can so you can do the most damage. Incorporate some karate techniques when something doesn't go to plan and you will walk away. With abit of luck he won't move again


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mig8888 said:


> A coked up masher will always beat the f**k out of some mincer that wanks off to enter the dragon and has a poster of chuck Norris on his bedroom wall. You can either row or you cant no amount of training will change that. if someone can row and they train it will make them slightly harder. If a mincer trains for years he will still be a mincer. He will be more confident but will only end up getting hurt.


 Haha in a way I agree with you. When I train I take it very serious mate. I wanted and needed to become a good fighter. What they teach you in the local community hall isn't martial arts it's a toned down version to be done as a hobby. Very little of that would be good in a street fight and those who depend on that way of fighting will end up hurt.

I enjoy a fight, i enjoy the buzz you get when someone is aggressive towards you. Most fights just end up alot of shouting and people getting angry. I enjoy pushing a person mentally. If it does turn physical then you should be prepared for that and be quick to take your opponent down.

From what you write im guessing your trying to say to be a fighter you have to be a fighter in the mind lol?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I see alot of people are more into the sport type. Not many like the old ways the traditional style.

It's a shame really, the old ways are great and teach you alot about discipline and respect aswell as how to fight properly.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

mig8888 said:


> A coked up masher will always beat the f**k out of some mincer that wanks off to enter the dragon and has a poster of chuck Norris on his bedroom wall. You can either row or you cant no amount of training will change that. if someone can row and they train it will make them slightly harder. If a mincer trains for years he will still be a mincer. He will be more confident but will only end up getting hurt.


 What the f**k is a "masher" and a "mincer"? You sound a bit homophobic using the word mincer fella. Along with the "wanks off to Enter the dragon" and "Chuck Norris" picture statement, you have created a full proof argument/debate.

You sound about 14 years old (with good knowledge on martial arts history - Enter the dragon & Chuck reference)


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

rknights said:


> I rolled with a 3 Dan black belt judo guy in my old bjj class and I made him tap 5 times in a row. I'm not discounting it but there are better martial arts to combat it.
> 
> Imo bjj and muay thai and a brilliant combo and if it was down to one I would choose muay thai.


 How old was the judo guy? How long has he been doing bjj? How long have you been doing bjj?

In terms of situation, you were in class. Were you tekking or rolling? Big difference.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

From what I have read it seems like your already decided on aikido anyway.... so go with aikido.

I have trained in martial arts for 21 years now in multiple disciplines. I have disregarded a Lot of the, as you put it, 'traditional arts' as they simply do not work in a real fight situation be in a contest, the street, on the doors, in a club.

In my experience, BJJ has a lot of real world application due to how we train, judo & wrestling are also very effective and quickly neutralising a threat and have worked successfully for me in and out the cage / mats. And in your terms 'on the street' / doors etc etc

One of the comments above is very true..... you can have a 10th black belt in Tae Kwon Do who has attended their class, done their gradings and all that but would be as useful as a chocolate fire guard in a life / death situation. There is some truth in the element of saying you need the heart for it too. Get a black belt in BJJ / Luta Livre and your in trouble no matter what.

Another comment was " Boxing/Kickboxing are the only styles with much genuine real world application" But i have to completely disagree there....

If i shoot in for your legs or take you down your punches and kicks won't be very useful whiles your getting choked / arm snapped / ankle snapped / smashed in the throat whilst on your back.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> I see alot of people are more into the sport type. Not many like the old ways the traditional style.
> 
> It's a shame really, the old ways are great and teach you alot about discipline and respect aswell as how to fight properly.


 What are referring to when you say "more into the sport type"?

And what are the old ways that teach discipline and respect? I thought you liked to push people mentally?

Aikido against a fully resisting opponent....... I don't believe in aikido. Just my opinion.

Here is a recent video of Seagal doing a demonstration. Best thing about it is thd group of ***** lads stood watching. ***** = hard as fcuk. I wonder what they were thinking


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Have to agree about *****.... ***** leg locks are not to be ****ed about with haha


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

mig8888 said:


> A coked up masher will always beat the f**k out of some mincer that wanks off to enter the dragon and has a poster of chuck Norris on his bedroom wall. You can either row or you cant no amount of training will change that. if someone can row and they train it will make them slightly harder. If a mincer trains for years he will still be a mincer. He will be more confident but will only end up getting hurt.


 Very true, you cant polish a turd, you are either a hard bastard to begin with or not, no amount of training will change that, can get away with it in competition fighting, but in the street, diff ball game


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

rknights said:


> I rolled with a 3 Dan black belt judo guy in my old bjj class and I made him tap 5 times in a row. I'm not discounting it but there are better martial arts to combat it.
> 
> Imo bjj and muay thai and a brilliant combo and if it was down to one I would choose muay thai.


 The guys that defend the traditional martial arts theyve devoted yrs of their lives to will always jump to their defence. Its only when they get their head kicked in outside a pub, their eyes are opened, but most of the time theyre still delusional, and blame the beating on various factors......


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> What are referring to when you say "more into the sport type"?
> 
> And what are the old ways that teach discipline and respect? I thought you liked to push people mentally?
> 
> ...


 Kickboxing, muay thai etc. Those with a more sports background, those where your more trained to fight against someone else doing the same style in an even contest mate.

Imo aikido when done well is amazing. Obviously put against skilled people of another martial art it's the same as the rest and has its advantages and disadvantages. Most sport related martial arts today combine all parts of each style.

The old traditional style like aikido etc was designed for when you lost your weapon in battle and had to fight barehand. Against an attacker on the street it's an amazing martial art for self defence.

No clue if you have ever had to use your style in the street mate but if you have then you would agree that a real fight is a million miles away from what you see on the films and in a sports scenario.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Very true, you cant polish a turd, you are either a hard bastard to begin with or not, no amount of training will change that, can get away with it in competition fighting, but in the street, diff ball game


 I agree with this mate. That's why I wanted to learn how to fight on the street and not in a controlled sports environment.

Just out of interest what's your definition of a hard bastard lol?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> I agree with this mate. That's why I wanted to learn how to fight on the street and not in a controlled sports environment.
> 
> Just out of interest what's your definition of a hard bastard lol?


 A winner, someone that does what it takes to win


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> A winner, someone that does what it takes to win


 That's what I think mate. Obviously winning can mean two different outcomes with street and sport fights.

I've not met anyone from a sports background that had what it takes to win a street fight.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> That's what I think mate. Obviously winning can mean two different outcomes with street and sport fights.
> 
> I've not met anyone from a sports background that had what it takes to win a street fight.


 Its apples and oranges, just the application of a few rules drastically changes the outcome of a fight, also fast thinking, utilising whats available, and your surroundings. Nasty untrained naturally good fighter can 9/10 beat the trained placid restrained fighter in the street


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> I've not met anyone from a sports background that had what it takes to win a street fight.


 Must not have met many people from genuine, legit MMA & BJJ gyms then ?

Yes these gyms do have guys who train but cant do much for real but most also have legit fighters in their gyms...


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Its apples and oranges, just the application of a few rules drastically changes the outcome of a fight, also fast thinking, utilising whats available, and your surroundings. Nasty untrained naturally good fighter can 9/10 beat the trained placid restrained fighter in the street


 What?? What's a trained placid restrained fighter? Who's restraining him/her? Are they restraining themselves? No doubt they would get hammered if someone was restraining them.

People can still be placid in life before they need to switch a button to defend themselves. Doesnt mean they're a placid fighter or can't fight because they don't feel the need to engage in posturing/threatening/gobbing off


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> What the f**k is a "masher" and a "mincer"? You sound a bit homophobic using the word mincer fella. Along with the "wanks off to Enter the dragon" and "Chuck Norris" picture statement, you have created a full proof argument/debate.
> 
> You sound about 14 years old (with good knowledge on martial arts history - Enter the dragon & Chuck reference)


 Worryingly I think he is a fully grown adult.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

IC1 said:


> Worryingly I think he is a fully grown adult.


 You see, he's the sort of person id be wary of if he was drinking or off his nut. With those opinions/type of language.... mix it with substances..... Wreckless


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> What?? What's a trained placid restrained fighter? Who's restraining him/her? Are they restraining themselves? No doubt they would get hammered if someone was restraining them.
> 
> People can still be placid in life before they need to switch a button to defend themselves. Doesnt mean they're a placid fighter or can't fight because they don't feel the need to engage in posturing/threatening/gobbing off


 Majority of regular people are self restrained, morals, ethics, empathy, fear of legal consequences all makes them hesitate to do whats needing done, this leaves them vulnerable to the opponent that has none of those restraints. Like the other lad said, mincers and mashers


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> You see, he's the sort of person id be wary of if he was drinking or off his nut. With those opinions/type of language.... mix it with substances..... Wreckless


 I'm glad you said it mate. I was thinking exactly the same thing. It's almost like he idolises "coked up mashers" who love "a row" on a Saturday night. Very sad.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

bjaminny said:


> People can still be placid in life before they need to switch a button to defend themselves. Doesnt mean they're a placid fighter or can't fight because they don't feel the need to engage in posturing/threatening/gobbing off


 Agreed...some of the most dangerous guys I have met in this game are the most friendly and humble guys I have ever met.


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> I agree with this mate. That's why I wanted to learn how to fight on the street and not in a controlled sports environment.
> 
> Just out of interest what's your definition of a hard bastard lol?


 You cannot teach a soft lad to fight on the street or in a club. They need to have something about them already. They could train for years but it will never be the same as a 16 stone coked up head case in a pub that wants to stick his head your face and bite your nose off in a matter off seconds. The soft lads arse will shatter no mater how much he tries to prepare for it.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

D_MMA said:


> Agreed...some of the most dangerous guys I have met in this game are the most friendly and humble guys I have ever met.


 Im talking about placid, and hesitant to take the steps needed once in the situation, not in every day life


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

mig8888 said:


> You cannot teach a soft lad to fight on the street or in a club. They need to have something about them already. They could train for years but it will never be the same as a 16 stone coked up head case in a pub that wants to stick his head your face and bite your nose off in a matter off seconds. The soft lads arse will shatter no mater how much he tries to prepare for it.


 That's true... but you must also agree a legit fighter who trains in, lets say MMA, but not beaked off his tits and your 16 stone beak head comes at him, the sober, trained fighter will put him down more effectively than a head but and a nose bite ?


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

mig8888 said:


> You cannot teach a soft lad to fight on the street or in a club. They need to have something about them already. They could train for years but it will never be the same as a 16 stone coked up head case in a pub that wants to stick his head your face and bite your nose off in a matter off seconds. The soft lads arse will shatter no mater how much he tries to prepare for it.


 16 stone cokes up head case in a pub that wants to stick his head in your face and bite your nose off in a matter of seconds......

You talk a good game mate but you talk shite as well


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

D_MMA said:


> Agreed...some of the most dangerous guys I have met in this game are the most friendly and humble guys I have ever met.


 Exactly. They don't need to say they can do this or do that because they can. They know it. No need to put it about.

My experience, those that shout, puff their chest and threaten are insecure and can't back it up.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mig8888 said:


> You cannot teach a soft lad to fight on the street or in a club. They need to have something about them already. They could train for years but it will never be the same as a 16 stone coked up head case in a pub that wants to stick his head your face and bite your nose off in a matter off seconds. The soft lads arse will shatter no mater how much he tries to prepare for it.


 I can agree with that. A fight is 90% mental battle anyway. You win that you win the fight. I will always want my opponent to be in a blind rage when attacking me, I want them to think of nothing but destroying me. That way when they attack I will know exactly what they are going to do. Either grab me or punch me. 99% of the time in that stage they will want to grab my throat to choke me to death.

They don't really teach about the mental side in dojo I have looked at recently. Shame really.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> Exactly. They don't need to say they can do this or do that because they can. They know it. No need to put it about.
> 
> My experience, those that shout, puff their chest and threaten are insecure and can't back it up.


 I was always told to bite before you bark. That way your opponent knows your serious.


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

Only if the trained lad can row in the first place. if he has that streak in him then yes I agree with you. Like I said before training in western boxing, Muay Thai and MMA can make a lad that can already fight that bit harder. Even then it doesn't mean the trained lad would always win. Most of the pub fights I have seen have been ended quick by the lad that got in there first.


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

bjaminny said:


> 16 stone cokes up head case in a pub that wants to stick his head in your face and bite your nose off in a matter of seconds......
> 
> You talk a good game mate but you talk shite as well


 I live in the real world mate, you keep watching monkey magic fella.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

A good book to read (some may refer to them as soft lads or mincers) feeling inadequate to becoming hard as nails is Geoff Thompsons "Watch my back".

Geoff is an accomplished martial artist, doorman and author. If books aren't your strong point or they bore you, he's done some great podcasts (on iTunes and free). Really worth listening.

Talks a lot about the use of the "fence". Any doorman/door women will be familiar with this. Geoff is a very interesting guy. A former doorman in Coventry. Highly recommend the read


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

bjaminny said:


> A good book to read (some may refer to them as soft lads or mincers) feeling inadequate to becoming hard as nails is Geoff Thompsons "Watch my back".
> 
> Geoff is an accomplished martial artist, doorman and author. If books aren't your strong point or they bore you, he's done some great podcasts (on iTunes and free). Really worth listening.
> 
> Talks a lot about the use of the "fence". Any doorman/door women will be familiar with this. Geoff is a very interesting guy. A former doorman in Coventry. Highly recommend the read


 Agreed - Geoff Thompson is legit. he was a man who knew he feared confrontation so put himself into them situations to become a master of his own mind and fear.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> I can agree with that. A fight is 90% mental battle anyway. You win that you win the fight. I will always want my opponent to be in a blind rage when attacking me, I want them to think of nothing but destroying me. That way when they attack I will know exactly what they are going to do. Either grab me or punch me. 99% of the time in that stage they will want to grab my throat to choke me to death.
> 
> They don't really teach about the mental side in dojo I have looked at recently. Shame really.


 They will want to grab you by the throat and choke you to death? Eh? You trolling fella because that's s ridiculous statement.

In a street fight, 1-1, cardio is an important factor if you want to last and you're duking it out.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

mig8888 said:


> I live in the real world mate, you keep watching monkey magic fella.


 I don't think you do some how. I don't watch Monkey magic.


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

bjaminny said:


> A good book to read (some may refer to them as soft lads or mincers) feeling inadequate to becoming hard as nails is Geoff Thompsons "Watch my back".
> 
> Geoff is an accomplished martial artist, doorman and author. If books aren't your strong point or they bore you, he's done some great podcasts (on iTunes and free). Really worth listening.
> 
> Talks a lot about the use of the "fence". Any doorman/door women will be familiar with this. Geoff is a very interesting guy. A former doorman in Coventry. Highly recommend the read


 He also says the karate he learned when growing up was completely useless on the doors.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

I like this thread.... :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> They will want to grab you by the throat and choke you to death? Eh? You trolling fella because that's s ridiculous statement.
> 
> In a street fight, 1-1, cardio is an important factor if you want to last and you're duking it out.


 Cardio doesn't come in to it. Most street fights are done within 30 seconds.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

mig8888 said:


> He also says the karate he learned when growing up was completely useless on the doors.


 Probably because it was. Back when he was taught that, they taught Kata mostly. Not that effective in real life


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Cardio doesn't come in to it. Most street fights are done within 30 seconds.


 I think it does. Maybe I'm basing that on a general view. If you get someone and his mates who want to come back for more, unless the situation is neutralised, then cardio can become important


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> I think it does. Maybe I'm basing that on a general view. If you get someone and his mates who want to come back for more, unless the situation is neutralised, then cardio can become important


 Thought we were talking 1-1. Multiple attackers changes that.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> They will want to grab you by the throat and choke you to death? Eh? You trolling fella because that's s ridiculous statement.
> 
> In a street fight, 1-1, cardio is an important factor if you want to last and you're duking it out.


 When someone loses it they will go for the quickest primative way of killing an enemy. We are animals after all mate. For those who haven't studied the body, effects of each strike etc they will go for a basic simple strangle as that's one of the easiest ways to kill a human. Weather they know how to choke properly or not well that's something you don't want to find out lol. I want them to try and strangle me so I can defend that. Last thing I want is someone who assesses the situation as it happens.

I'm assuming by how your writing your more into the sport side of it mate?


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Thought we were talking 1-1. Multiple attackers changes that.


 Ah, my grammar. I wrote "in a street fight, 1-1" Sounds like I meant just 1-1. My bad.

Yeah, I'd agree on the 1-1. I think cardio helps (in my experience) but there's usually someone to break it up unless someone bests the other person.

I think it's all in @Dark sim 1-1, 2-6, the choice is yours


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> I think it does. Maybe I'm basing that on a general view. If you get someone and his mates who want to come back for more, unless the situation is neutralised, then cardio can become important


 Then you make sure they CAN'T come back for more. That's the difference between a sport and a self defence martial art. A sports man will fight until someone taps out or is stopped by a ref. If im choking an opponent I won't stop until his breathing stops.

I've never had a fight last more than 2 mins unless it was abit of fun with mates. Someone attacks me first thing I do is try and break their knee with my foot or smash their nose or attack the eyes. Either causes so much pain they won't want to try again. That also takes lots of mental training aswell as physical mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> Probably because it was. Back when he was taught that, they taught Kata mostly. Not that effective in real life


 Hence why I couldn't stand the lessons they teach at community centers mate. Teach you fvck all about real karate


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> When someone loses it they will go for the quickest primative way of killing an enemy. We are animals after all mate. For those who haven't studied the body, effects of each strike etc they will go for a basic simple strangle as that's one of the easiest ways to kill a human. Weather they know how to choke properly or not well that's something you don't want to find out lol. I want them to try and strangle me so I can defend that. Last thing I want is someone who assesses the situation as it happens.
> 
> I'm assuming by how your writing your more into the sport side of it mate?


 Sport side? No. I train Thai boxing and BJJ. A bit of judo as well once I've recovered from being smashed by people 20 years younger than me, 7 stone light than me and 7 inches shorter than me. Where I train we are learning to fight; to defend ourselves in a real life situation. It's great for fitness. I've done lots of different sports, training but BJJ and Judo are by far (for me) the best way to stay in shape whilst learning to defend yourselves from coked up mashers!!!! 

Competition is available and this gives opportunity to go full on (BJJ).


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> When someone loses it they will go for the quickest primative way of killing an enemy. We are animals after all mate. For those who haven't studied the body, effects of each strike etc they will go for a basic simple strangle as that's one of the easiest ways to kill a human.* Weather they know how to choke properly or not well that's something you don't want to find out lol. I want them to try and strangle me so I can defend that*. Last thing I want is someone who assesses the situation as it happens.


 ^^^Contradiction.

I don't think it is ever wise to let someone try and choke you, just in case they actually know how to choke. You'll be out in seconds.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Then you make sure they CAN'T come back for more. That's the difference between a sport and a self defence martial art. A sports man will fight until someone taps out or is stopped by a ref. If im choking an opponent I won't stop until his breathing stops.
> 
> I've never had a fight last more than 2 mins unless it was abit of fun with mates. Someone attacks me first thing I do is try and break their knee with my foot or smash their nose or attack the eyes. Either causes so much pain they won't want to try again. That also takes lots of mental training aswell as physical mate.


 You class Muay Thai or BJJ as a sport and if I or someone was in a real life situation we'd wait for someone to tap out??

id wait for someone to tap out during training at my academy. I want them to train more (so do I) so when training with team mates, you tap. This avoids injury.

Real life you wouldn't. Neutralise their striking ability and then, if you've taken them down, start punching them. You can tell when someone's had enough.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> Sport side? No. I train Thai boxing and BJJ. A bit of judo as well once I've recovered from being smashed by people 20 years younger than me, 7 stone light than me and 7 inches shorter than me. Where I train we are learning to fight; to defend ourselves in a real life situation. It's great for fitness. I've done lots of different sports, training but BJJ and Judo are by far (for me) the best way to stay in shape whilst learning to defend yourselves from coked up mashers!!!!
> 
> Competition is available and this gives opportunity to go full on (BJJ).


 I want to give good old boxing a try tbh. I enjoy a fight and boxing as a hobby would be good only problem is my job I deliver to people's houses and it's not professional to show up looking like a car crash haha.

Lol need to protect yourself from those coked up mashers mate


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

mig8888 said:


> You cannot teach a soft lad to fight on the street or in a club. They need to have something about them already. They could train for years but it will never be the same as a 16 stone coked up head case in a pub that wants to stick his head your face and bite your nose off in a matter off seconds. The soft lads arse will shatter no mater how much he tries to prepare for it.


 Cold harsh reality right there. People think, everything's colourful, but situations like this are what really occur. if you know, you know.



mig8888 said:


> Only if the trained lad can row in the first place. if he has that streak in him then yes I agree with you. Like I said before training in western boxing, Muay Thai and MMA can make a lad that can already fight that bit harder. Even then it doesn't mean the trained lad would always win. Most of the pub fights I have seen have been ended quick by the lad that got in there first.


 100% This spot on you pal.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> ^^^Contradiction.
> 
> I don't think it is ever wise to let someone try and choke you, just in case they actually know how to choke. You'll be out in seconds.


 Lol i didn't mean actually let him grab me I just ment I want him to do the motion of till he got close enough to me mate.

If your being choked then you have done something very wrong lol


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> I want to give good old boxing a try tbh. I enjoy a fight and boxing as a hobby would be good only problem is my job I deliver to people's houses and it's not professional to show up looking like a car crash haha.
> 
> Lol need to protect yourself from those coked up mashers mate


 Thing is with boxing, when you start, you're not going to be going 10 rounds with no head gear. Health and safety. People have face tattoos nowadays;doesn't stop them from getting a job.

Youd be given full head gear to protect your looks mate.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

The tattoo reference was in connection with you worrying about your job. Kind of a hazard if you train contact sports. Few bruises here and there.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> ^^^Contradiction.
> 
> I don't think it is ever wise to let someone try and choke you, just in case they actually know how to choke. *You'll be out in seconds.*


 lol. I've been close to that stage. instant flashbacks, when I read this post. you're right, only a div, would simply try and allow someone to choke them to then somewhat try and counteract it. not a jar of glue.  :whistling:


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Trained with many judo people, theres a very good reason judo guys never do well in mma competition


 One of the primary reasons is the lack of something to hold on to. In most real fights the other person is wearing a jacket or shirt that you can grab. Once they get a grip someone is going flying.

Of course, being against a bigger stronger person is always a disadvantage. There is no martial art that guarantees a win against a bigger stronger person who knows how to fight.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> Thing is with boxing, when you start, you're not going to be going 10 rounds with no head gear. Health and safety. People have face tattoos nowadays;doesn't stop them from getting a job.
> 
> Youd be given full head gear to protect your looks mate.


 Haha that's ok then mate gotta protect these stunning good looks  .

I'm not fussed about the headgear etc I don't mind a good punching mate. Been hit enough to know what it feels like lol.

Yeah face tattoos is one thing but when people think you've been fighting alot they think your mental lol


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Haha that's ok then mate gotta protect these stunning good looks  .
> 
> I'm not fussed about the headgear etc I don't mind a good punching mate. Been hit enough to know what it feels like lol.
> 
> Yeah face tattoos is one thing but when people think you've been fighting alot they think your mental lol


 You sound like one of those mashers!!


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Anyone who actively wants to go out and get in 'street fights' is an idiot.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Then you make sure they CAN'T come back for more. That's the difference between a sport and a self defence martial art. A sports man will fight until someone taps out or is stopped by a ref. If im choking an opponent I won't stop until his breathing stops.
> 
> I've never had a fight last more than 2 mins unless it was abit of fun with mates. Someone attacks me first thing I do is try and break their knee with my foot or smash their nose or attack the eyes. Either causes so much pain they won't want to try again. That also takes lots of mental training aswell as physical mate.


 You seem like a nice guy whose heart is in the right place, but I feel like you're chasing a fantasy.

"Break their knee" with your foot.. Have you ever done this? I think you'll struggle to pull this off against a strong guy in a real fight.

"Smash their nose".. Have you ever had your nose smashed? I have. It's not that bad. Your eyes water a bit and your vision blurs for a few seconds but it doesn't end the fight. The next day you go to the doctor and they tell you your nose is broken.

See what I mean? A lot of the things you're saying are similar to what girls say "If any guy tries to attack me I'll hit him in the head with my handbag, then kick him in the balls, and then when he goes down I'll stomp on his face with my high heels". It's a fantasy scenario you're creating in your mind, but it won't happen that way in real life.

Aikido is not an effective martial art. You practice techniques against willing opponents. Any time a martial art tells you "our techniques are too dangerous to train against an unwilling opponent" that's when you need to start heading for the door. You may enjoy doing Aikido and it's decent exercise which is perfectly fine, but it won't help you in a fight any more than yoga or gymnastics.

Here is MMA legend Bas Rutten explaining why Aikido does not work:






And here is Joe Rogan debating against a delusional Aikido guy (this guy actually believes in the "no touch takedowns")


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Here is a wrestler wiping the floor with a 4th Dan Aikido master:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> You seem like a nice guy whose heart is in the right place, but I feel like you're chasing a fantasy.
> 
> "Break their knee" with your foot.. Have you ever done this? I think you'll struggle to pull this off against a strong guy in a real fight.
> 
> ...


 I only ever make comments on situations I've seen or been in mate. I know aikido can work, i have done it so therefore I can give my opinion. Luckly I've never had to come against a huge guy full of muscle before so yes I do know you can break a knee mate or atleast stretch the fvck out of it enough so they can't chase after you.

As I say it's nothing like you see in the films. All I want is an opening to run if i can mate. Nothing fancy. As I have said I've never been in a fight unless it was for fun that's lasted longer than 2 mins if that. Feels like a lifetime at the time but you do what you do then fvck off.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I only ever make comments on situations I've seen or been in mate. I know aikido can work, i have done it so therefore I can give my opinion. Luckly I've never had to come against a huge guy full of muscle before so yes I do know you can break a knee mate or atleast stretch the fvck out of it enough so they can't chase after you.
> 
> As I say it's nothing like you see in the films. All I want is an opening to run if i can mate. Nothing fancy. As I have said I've never been in a fight unless it was for fun that's lasted longer than 2 mins if that. Feels like a lifetime at the time but you do what you do then fvck off.


 I'm curious, what was this situation where aikido worked for you? Care to share the details?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> I'm curious, what was this situation where aikido worked for you? Care to share the details?


 What's your experience with aikido mate? As I have said I can't really explain it without showing you so you can feel it. Obviously it's for fighting against your "normal" mugger or something it's an art of self defence. If you push ill pull, if you pull ill push. It's about getting the opponent off balance.

I was out In town when some lad decided to show off in front of his mates. He grabbed my wrist so I put him on the floor. Didn't hit him I just locked his hand onto my wrist and applied pressure onto his wrist and pulled him to the ground.

On the other scale my karate side when I was out some lad told me to give him my phone. I said no etc and tried to walk away. He got to close so I smacked him in the nose with the palm of my hand. Felt it give lol. Then I walked away.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Just referring to the earlier subject matter, i just started in zen do kai.... its basically karate based with kickboxing and bjj.... as ive only just started i cant comment on its 'street efficacy' but i enjoy it immensely and besides im too old to be getting in brawls these day!

One thing i have noticed though is that people play football..... and dont think their david beckham, people play tennis.... and dont think they're roger federer, yet a lot of martial artists think their art/system is best and that they are mohammed-im hard- bruce lee..... just sayin..... dont chop me in the throat


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Just referring to the earlier subject matter, i just started in zen do kai.... its basically karate based with kickboxing and bjj.... as ive only just started i cant comment on its 'street efficacy' but i enjoy it immensely and besides im too old to be getting in brawls these day!
> 
> One thing i have noticed though is that people play football..... and dont think their david beckham, people play tennis.... and dont think they're roger federer, yet a lot of martial artists think their art/system is best and that they are mohammed-im hard- bruce lee..... just sayin..... dont chop me in the throat


 There is a lot of false confidence given in martial arts cuz they see it on the films. Yeah looks amazing on there mate. Same as war films, look amazing on film but a different story in real life.

I had a mate who was brilliant at karate seen him fight a few times and he was brilliant. Some lad on a night out hit him from behind, his head bounced off the curb and he died. You are not invincible but when learned properly you have an advantage and that's all you have.

As I've said a fight is mostly mental, you could train for years and be amazing in the ring but then come up against a mugger in the street and sh1t yourself. Mental conditioning is so important but they don't teach that much.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There are many examples of this 'One Touch K.O.' - what are they doing, to achieve this?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> There is a lot of false confidence given in martial arts cuz they see it on the films. Yeah looks amazing on there mate. Same as war films, look amazing on film but a different story in real life.
> 
> I had a mate who was brilliant at karate seen him fight a few times and he was brilliant. Some lad on a night out hit him from behind, his head bounced off the curb and he died. You are not invincible but when learned properly you have an advantage and that's all you have.
> 
> As I've said a fight is mostly mental, you could train for years and be amazing in the ring but then come up against a mugger in the street and sh1t yourself. Mental conditioning is so important but they don't teach that much.


 Mate i will defer to your experience, like i said im just having fun learning and also trying to improve my flexibility :thumb


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Competed in MMA for years. I began with boxing my father got me into when I was a teenager.

all my fights I have won from my boxing background- if I had to choose one particular art it would be wresting


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Mate i will defer to your experience, like i said im just having fun learning and also trying to improve my flexibility :thumb


 I have experience cuz this is something that really interests me mate. I also want to improve my flexibility just so I can do show off things like van damme with his splits on seats and kicking a boxers speed ball lol.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

All depends who you are when you begin training, and how you train, every strike you throw in the gym, every bag you hit thats a moving person, not just going through the motions like 99% of people. Do what works, dont do what doesnt, pressure points, fu**ing 1 inch punches, id suggest to anyone that thinks this is effective in a life or death situation, to try it on someone. Freestyle wrestling/boxing, you cant go wrong, last thing you want to do in a real life situation is throw kicks, can be very costly if it doesnt go to plan, good strikes, takedowns, takedown defence is all thats needed. Problem with bjj is its too slow, and a lot of it involves lying in the guard with your opponents head in close proximity to yours, do that in the street and youll end up losing your nose and eyes


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

herc said:


> Competed in MMA for years. I began with boxing my father got me into when I was a teenager.
> 
> all my fights I have won from my boxing background- if I had to choose one particular art it would be wresting


 Imo opinion mate i just don't find any style that involves groundwork to win won't work unless your going for quick kill or disable. I just don't fancy being on the floor lol. You cock up in a sporting fight you tap out when they take advantage of your mistake, do that on the street and you could end up dead. Self defence and martial arts were invented to make sure you lived and they were the losers. That's how I see it.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

bjaminny said:


> Here is a recent video of Seagal doing a demonstration. Best thing about it is thd group of ***** lads stood watching. ***** = hard as fcuk. I wonder what they were thinking


 Ho looks ****ed in that video. Get Brock Lesnar to attack him and see what happens :lol:


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> What's your experience with aikido mate? As I have said I can't really explain it without showing you so you can feel it. Obviously it's for fighting against your "normal" mugger or something it's an art of self defence. If you push ill pull, if you pull ill push. It's about getting the opponent off balance.
> 
> I was out In town when some lad decided to show off in front of his mates. He grabbed my wrist so I put him on the floor. Didn't hit him I just locked his hand onto my wrist and applied pressure onto his wrist and pulled him to the ground.
> 
> On the other scale my karate side when I was out some lad told me to give him my phone. I said no etc and tried to walk away. He got to close so I smacked him in the nose with the palm of my hand. Felt it give lol. Then I walked away.


 I haven't done Aikido but I've seen plenty of "demos". I've done jujitsu so I'm familiar with wrist and joint locks, and many of the moves which are shared (e.g. waki-gatame) They do work if you are quick and execute very cleanly. But they often require the target to be caught unaware while he's grabbing your wrist or collar in a very specific way. So yeah, if some drunk guy grabs your wrist and you jump in and put him in an arm lock or wrist lock before he has a chance to resist you do have a decent chance of pulling it off, I'll give you that.

But find one of your friends who's well-built, tell him to grab your wrist and tell him to resist what you're doing with 100% effort -- you'll find that it just won't work.

Likewise, when someone is trying to punch you in the face you will not be able to grab his wrist. My point is not that aikido is entirely useless, it's just that it won't likely be helpful against someone who is determined to destroy you.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> I haven't done Aikido but I've seen plenty of "demos". I've done jujitsu so I'm familiar with wrist and joint locks, and many of the moves which are shared (e.g. waki-gatame) They do work if you are quick and execute very cleanly. But they often require the target to be caught unaware while he's grabbing your wrist or collar in a very specific way. So yeah, if some drunk guy grabs your wrist and you jump in and put him in an arm lock or wrist lock before he has a chance to resist you do have a decent chance of pulling it off, I'll give you that.
> 
> But find one of your friends who's well-built, tell him to grab your wrist and tell him to resist what you're doing with 100% effort -- you'll find that it just won't work.
> 
> Likewise, when someone is trying to punch you in the face you will not be able to grab his wrist. My point is not that aikido is entirely useless, it's just that it won't likely be helpful against someone who is determined to destroy you.


 You wouldn't want to grab their wrist if they punch you mate cuz when they pull back your thumbs in a load of trouble. Someone punches you then you want an open hand block then use that forward momentum against them. As I say unless you feel it its hard to explain mate. It takes years of practice to get it perfect but when you do its awesome.

It's one of those things like driving a car. You go to stall it or something so you dip the clutch, you don't think about it you just do it. That's what happens. Hopefully there's things to help me out Eg he punches me at a bar im going to be looking at bouncing his head off some glasses or the bar.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> You wouldn't want to grab their wrist if they punch you mate cuz when they pull back your thumbs in a load of trouble. Someone punches you then you want an open hand block then use that forward momentum against them. As I say unless you feel it its hard to explain mate. It takes years of practice to get it perfect but when you do its awesome.
> 
> It's one of those things like driving a car. You go to stall it or something so you dip the clutch, *you don't think about it you just do it*. That's what happens. *Hopefully there's things to help me out Eg he punches me at a bar im going to be looking at bouncing his head off some glasses or the bar*.


 You seem to contradict yourself there mate, which is it: Are you improvising with whatever you can grab hold of or have you trained so much it's all automatic? (I don't imagine you're training with bottles and pint glasses at the dojo..  )

I don't know about using forward momentum against them.. it's all fine against your buddies at the dojo who come at you with one controlled strike that you're expecting but when someone is raining punches on your face how do you use that forward momentum against them?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


>


 Haha well page 6 before this come on. I'm quite suprised actually this thread turned out quite good. Actually a chat about the subject and no arguing or that. That's from a group of people that enjoy hurting others and fighting lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Haha well page 6 before this come on. I'm quite suprised actually this thread turned out quite good. Actually a chat about the subject and no arguing or that. *That's from a group of people that enjoy hurting others and fighting lol.*


 I refer to those people as Knobheads.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

latblaster said:


> There are many examples of this 'One Touch K.O.' - what are they doing, to achieve this?


 What a load of ball bags.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

The one style i enjoy the most is muay thai because of the type of kicks & elbows etc.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

On the street the best self defence is hit them first haha


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> You seem to contradict yourself there mate, which is it: Are you improvising with whatever you can grab hold of or have you trained so much it's all automatic? (I don't imagine you're training with bottles and pint glasses at the dojo..  )
> 
> I don't know about using forward momentum against them.. it's all fine against your buddies at the dojo who come at you with one controlled strike that you're expecting but when someone is raining punches on your face how do you use that forward momentum against them?


 It's the exact opposite to how you describe mate. I want someone to come as hard and fast as they can. I want them to charge at me like a bull and can't stop even if they want to. Yeah your right to a point with the previous post about get your mate to hold you tight etc then yeah he will be prepared for something but even if someone does grab you and there much stronger there's still a thousand ways to break the grip you just have to build up speed.

With the bottle/bar situation no we don't train with them but they come in bloody handy. Hit their head off a car, wall etc anything that will cause them pain or injury it's a street fight you want this guy hurt or dead one of them. As long as you walk away do whatever it takes. Again going back to my previous point about the mental side being most important, if your not prepared and commited to do whatever it takes to win then you have a problem.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> I refer to those people as Knobheads.


 You seem to be confusing those who can do it in a controlled way to those who are just violent mate.

If your wife is attacked in the street and someone hurts her attacker is he still a knob head in your eyes?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> You seem to be confusing those who can do it in a controlled way to those who are just violent mate.
> 
> If your wife is attacked in the street and someone hurts her attacker is he still a knob head in your eyes?


 I don't care how controlled they are you mentioned them "enjoying it", enjoying hurting another person makes you nothing short of a ****wit.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> There are many examples of this 'One Touch K.O.' - what are they doing, to achieve this?


 Not sure on the exact style mate but the neck has loads of veins and arteries etc. You can make someone lose consiousness so quick if you know the exact place to get.

Again not sure on the style so I can't make a comment on that.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> I don't care how controlled they are you mentioned them "enjoying it", enjoying hurting another person makes you nothing short of a ****wit.


 So you don't watch boxing on tv or mma etc mate? They have to enjoy what they do to do it. Again that's a sport environment. You train your brain to cope with violence until it gets to a point where it doesn't bother you in the slightest. Then some people use it as a controlled form of fighting and others go off to commit horrific things.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Not sure on the exact style mate but the neck has loads of veins and arteries etc. You can make someone lose consiousness so quick if you know the exact place to get.
> 
> Again not sure on the style so I can't make a comment on that.


 




just listen to the master at the end.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> So you don't watch boxing on tv or mma etc mate? They have to enjoy what they do to do it. Again that's a sport environment. You train your brain to cope with violence until it gets to a point where it doesn't bother you in the slightest. Then some people use it as a controlled form of fighting and others go off to commit horrific things.


 Thats a sport, FFS, if someone goes out on a Saturday night and knocks people out on his way home from the pub because he enjoys it is a dick, jeez mate, wake the f**k up.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Thats a sport, FFS, if someone goes out on a Saturday night and knocks people out on his way home from the pub because he enjoys it is a dick, jeez mate, wake the f**k up.


 Yeah and I agree with that. No1 on here has said they do that unless I've missed a post mate. We train self defence to stop bellends how you have described.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Yeah and I agree with that. No1 on here has said they do that unless I've missed a post mate. We train self defence to stop bellends how you have described.


 Even sports people dont compete in sports because they enjoy hurting people, they do it because they enjoy competition, if a fighter hits someone and they stay down hurt then they soon stop celebrating.

simple yes or no, do you enjoy hurting people?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Even sports people dont compete in sports because they enjoy hurting people, they do it because they enjoy competition, if a fighter hits someone and they stay down hurt then they soon stop celebrating.
> 
> simple yes or no, do you enjoy hurting people?


 It depends on the situation it's not that simple mate. As you say in a sports scenario you stop etc but you still have to want to hurt someone and enjoy a fight to do it.

Anyone who attacks me or a loved one then that's a different matter. To which the answer would be yes in that case. I'm now guessing your reply to this already so ill wait for it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> It depends on the situation it's not that simple mate. As you say in a sports scenario you stop etc but you still have to want to hurt someone and enjoy a fight to do it.
> 
> Anyone who attacks me or a loved one then that's a different matter. To which the answer would be yes in that case. I'm now guessing your reply to this already so ill wait for it.


 You've got issues chap.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> It depends on the situation it's not that simple mate. As you say in a sports scenario you stop etc but you still have to want to hurt someone and enjoy a fight to do it.
> 
> Anyone who attacks me or a loved one then that's a different matter. To which the answer would be yes in that case. I'm now guessing your reply to this already so ill wait for it.


 No it isnt, even if someone hurt a loved one I wouldn't gain enjoyment from hurting that person, I may want to hurt them in retaliation but it wouldn't be enjoyment.

You have sort of talked yourself into a corner now, you would gain enjoyment from hurting someone if they hurt your loved ones yet you claim sportsmen enjoy beating up other sportsmen, have all these people had loved ones hurt or are do they just like hurting people regardless?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You've got issues chap.


 Why is that?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Why is that?


 Read your posts in 5yrs time.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> No it isnt, even if someone hurt a loved one I wouldn't gain enjoyment from hurting that person, I may want to hurt them in retaliation but it wouldn't be enjoyment.
> 
> You have sort of talked yourself into a corner now, you would gain enjoyment from hurting someone if they hurt your loved ones yet you claim sportsmen enjoy beating up other sportsmen, have all these people had loved ones hurt or are do they just like hurting people regardless?


 Have you ever took part in any competition fighting mate? Again it's all about your mental ability and you being able to go further than your opponent. No1 loses it and goes into a rage and that's the difference. I'd still want to hurt you bad so I got the win. It's like a banger racer isn't scared to smash someone to take the win, if you do end up hurting the other person permanent then it's bad luck but your FIGHTING. It's dangerous and if anyone goes into a fight not expecting to be hurt or worse is an idiot mate.

Ps you would enjoy it to a degree.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Read your posts in 5yrs time.


 I know exactly how my mind works mate and I can control it. I have spent years studying and applying things. You were a doorman, you have seen the goby chavs etc. You would of learned how to diffuse the situation aswell as take them out if needed.

People think just cuz someone likes violence that they have issues but they don't. It's how that part of them is let out. Some become amazing sports men, others go to fight wars and some end up in prison or something.

There hasn't been any on this thread until banzi come in to troll it but most threads talking about violence has people putting pics up of chuck Norris etc. Yeah he is an actor and his films are amazing to watch but he is also an amazing martial artist, same as segal. There's always someone behind the scenes telling them how to do the fight stuff right and battle scenes etc. He isn't the cool looking guy, he is the guy that learned how to fight cuz it's interesting.

Being violent is easy to some and not to others it's just how that violence comes across mate. The most nasty violent of people are also the nicest and you wouldn't guess it in a million years. Most of the time anyway


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyway we seem to of picked up some trolls which I was expecting from this forum.

Who is your favourite martial artist? Film/sport or someone you've met etc


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Anyway we seem to of picked up some trolls which I was expecting from this forum.
> 
> Who is your favourite martial artist? Film/sport or someone you've met etc


 Anderson Silva without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I know exactly how my mind works mate and I can control it. I have spent years studying and applying things. You were a doorman, you have seen the goby chavs etc. You would of learned how to diffuse the situation aswell as take them out if needed.
> 
> People think just cuz someone likes violence that they have issues but they don't. It's how that part of them is let out. Some become amazing sports men, others go to fight wars and some end up in prison or something.
> 
> ...


 You tied yourself in knots with your idiotic comments, you havent thought any of them through properly.

Now, can you list your competitive fights please, what sport and where they took place.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> You tied yourself in knots with your idiotic comments, you havent thought any of them through properly.
> 
> Now, can you list your competitive fights please, what sport and where they took place.


 How have i? I answered your questions with the best answers I could mate. I seperated it from a street fight to a competitive fight. I've not once said I competed at a level worth giving a s**t about but I have fought in both ways in my life so know the difference.

I have studied martial arts for many years, I was privileged enough to have private lessons with a teacher who was very passionate about the traditional ways. Maybe you should do abit of reading up on it mate then you would have more respect for people and their interests. If I doesn't interest you then you will never understand so kindly leave the topic so those who are can talk and discuss about it. Thank you


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IC1 said:


> Anderson Silva without a shadow of a doubt.


 Not really into the ufc stuff mate so just had a quick Google. He looks quite impressive.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Not really into the ufc stuff mate so just had a quick Google. He looks quite impressive.


 are you kip from napoleon dynamite lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> How have i? I answered your questions with the best answers I could mate. I seperated it from a street fight to a competitive fight. I've not once said I competed at a level worth giving a s**t about but I have fought in both ways in my life so know the difference.
> 
> I have studied martial arts for many years, I was privileged enough to have private lessons with a teacher who was very passionate about the traditional ways. Maybe you should do abit of reading up on it mate then you would have more respect for people and their interests. If I doesn't interest you then you will never understand so kindly leave the topic so those who are can talk and discuss about it. Thank you


 You separated people into 3 groups , those who fight on the way home from the pub who enjoy a hurting people , people who enjoy hurting people in the ring and people who enjoy hurting people because they have had a loved one hurt by someone.

Totally stupid, each one of those who takes enjoyment from hurting another person is a dick.

I didnt say you had fought at a high level, I asked what competitions had you fought in.

Now care to elaborate, you can also tell me what marital arts you have studied and practiced and for how long.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Imo opinion mate i just don't find any style that involves groundwork to win won't work unless your going for quick kill or disable. I just don't fancy being on the floor lol. You cock up in a sporting fight you tap out when they take advantage of your mistake, do that on the street and you could end up dead. Self defence and martial arts were invented to make sure you lived and they were the losers. That's how I see it.


 I'm lost - are you saying any art that has groundwork you feel doesn't win fights??


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

herc said:


> I'm lost - are you saying any art that has groundwork you feel doesn't win fights??


 Groundwork isnt much use outside a nightclub, people are seldom alone and if you take someone to the ground his mate will stomp on your head.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

banzi said:


> Groundwork isnt much use outside a nightclub, people are seldom alone and if you take someone to the ground his mate will stomp on your head.


 Would disagree myself - ended up in a fight on the street before and I went straight for a takedown!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

herc said:


> Would disagree myself - ended up in a fight on the street before and I went straight for a takedown!


 Not very clever at all.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

latblaster said:


> There are many examples of this 'One Touch K.O.' - what are they doing, to achieve this?


 Lol, fcuk off John Byrne. The music is the best thing there


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> I have experience cuz this is something that really interests me mate. I also want to improve my flexibility just so I can do show off things like van damme with his splits on seats and kicking a boxers speed ball lol.


 You're definitely trolling.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

rknights said:


> I rolled with a 3 Dan black belt judo guy in my old bjj class and I made him tap 5 times in a row. I'm not discounting it but there are better martial arts to combat it.
> 
> Imo bjj and muay thai and a brilliant combo and if it was down to one I would choose muay thai.


 If a judo Black belt wants to enter a BJJ competition, he or she will be entered into Blue belt division. They have great experience of throws, takedown and groundwork. You must be well above Blue to have made them tap 5 times in a row. If you had find this and you would likely be Blue 2/3 stripe. If you were this level, I'd say you'd be more respectful of judo as an art itself instead of bragging about tapping a 3rd Dan judo Bkack belt 5 times in a row.

All in all, I think you're full of s**t and you did no such thing. This, of course, is my opinion. I'm very sure I'm right though


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

All this talk of styles and techniques, don't make me laugh, if someone messes with ya just pull his nuts out and make him eat it raw like sushi


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> All this talk of styles and techniques, don't make me laugh, if someone messes with ya just pull his nuts out and make him eat it raw like sushi


 and he left his own nuts wide open when he got loose.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> and he left his own nuts wide open when he got loose.


 You cruising for some sushi fella?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> You cruising for some sushi fella?


 no, a nut massage.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> You separated people into 3 groups , those who fight on the way home from the pub who enjoy a hurting people , people who enjoy hurting people in the ring and people who enjoy hurting people because they have had a loved one hurt by someone.
> 
> Totally stupid, each one of those who takes enjoyment from hurting another person is a dick.
> 
> ...


 A fighter is a fighter but the act of violence is different with different types. I fight to defend myself and others or i fight in a controlled way for fun that's how my brain works. Others like to bully and terrorise people cuz it gives them enjoyment. That's all I was saying mate.

No comps worth bragging about mate, just little things at dojos etc nothing serious.

Martial arts I have studied are karate and aikido. Karate from about the age of 7 but started "properly" at 14/15 then aikido from about 16 to 20. I have also studied in weapon techniques both using and defending against. I'm into anything self defence wise.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 Stop it, I'm beginning to doubt myself now!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> You're definitely trolling.


 Why cuz I want to do the splits? That's basically all it is mate, then you build up leg strength to kick as high as you can. It's really not impossible it just takes practice and flexibility.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> A fighter is a fighter but the act of violence is different with different types. I fight to defend myself and others or i fight in a controlled way for fun that's how my brain works. Others like to bully and terrorise people cuz it gives them enjoyment. That's all I was saying mate.
> 
> No comps worth bragging about mate, just little things at dojos etc nothing serious.
> 
> Martial arts I have studied are karate and aikido. Karate from about the age of 7 but started "properly" at 14/15 then aikido from about 16 to 20. I have also studied in weapon techniques both using and defending against. I'm into anything self defence wise.


 So you have never had a competitive fight, rolling around with your mates in a dojo isnt a fight.

using weapons for self defence?

You mean carrying nunchucks around with you?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

herc said:


> I'm lost - are you saying any art that has groundwork you feel doesn't win fights??


 No mate I didn't say that at all. Ground work isn't my strongest thing at all so I personally wouldn't be good at anything that requires me to do that. You may be different


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

harrison180 said:


> What's your experience with aikido mate? As I have said I can't really explain it without showing you so you can feel it. Obviously it's for fighting against your "normal" mugger or something it's an art of self defence. If you push ill pull, if you pull ill push. It's about getting the opponent off balance.
> 
> I was out In town when some lad decided to show off in front of his mates. He grabbed my wrist so I put him on the floor. Didn't hit him I just locked his hand onto my wrist and applied pressure onto his wrist and pulled him to the ground.
> 
> On the other scale my karate side when I was out some lad told me to give him my phone. I said no etc and tried to walk away. He got to close so I smacked him in the nose with the palm of my hand. Felt it give lol. Then I walked away.


 Both these scenarios sound to me suspiciously like liberty taking rather than legitimate self defence. In the first example, the fact that his gang of mates didn't kick you six ways from Sunday when you put him on the floor indicates that there was never any real danger in the situation. In the second scenario you supposedly broke someone's nose because he asked for your phone and then got a little close? Sounds to me like you were boosting your ego in situations where you were never in any real danger. Be careful, you'll come unstuck one day if you carry on like that. The first rule of self defence is to avoid dangerous situations and not to escalate to violence unless there are no other options.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Not really into the ufc stuff mate so just had a quick Google. He looks quite impressive.


 You should check it out mate, particularly the earlier UFC events where there were no weight classes and very little in the way of 'rules' and it really was style vs style, before cross training became the thing to do.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Why cuz I want to do the splits? That's basically all it is mate, then you build up leg strength to kick as high as you can. It's really not impossible it just takes practice and flexibility.


 post a pic of you in a split position as far as you can go, surely after years of training you must be nearly there.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> So you have never had a competitive fight, rolling around with your mates in a dojo isnt a fight.
> 
> using weapons for self defence?
> 
> You mean carrying nunchucks around with you?


 I have yeah just not what you're trying to get at mate. I can't give you tournament names etc as it wasn't that good. There were small comps on over the years inter dojo things. I was going for the EKO championships once but never went, i was only a kid then and the rules annoy me.

I carry a kubotan with me for self defence.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Both these scenarios sound to me suspiciously like liberty taking rather than legitimate self defence. In the first example, the fact that his gang of mates didn't kick you six ways from Sunday when you put him on the floor indicates that there was never any real danger in the situation. In the second scenario you supposedly broke someone's nose because he asked for your phone and then got a little close? Sounds to me like you were boosting your ego in situations where you were never in any real danger. Be careful, you'll come unstuck one day if you carry on like that. The first rule of self defence is to avoid dangerous situations and not to escalate to violence unless there are no other options.


 I will never be touched in an aggressive way mate and I won't let anyone get in my face. As I have said take the images of films out your head as it don't look anything that amazing in real life. You take control and you go to saftey.

90% of fights are just two blokes shouting at eachother, you have to show you have more balls than he does. As ive said many times in this thread it's all about winning the mental game. Very little does it turn physical and when it does its nothing fantastic. Just do what you have to do and leave


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

banzi said:


> Not very clever at all.


 How do you work that one out?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Both these scenarios sound to me suspiciously like liberty taking rather than legitimate self defence. In the first example, the fact that his gang of mates didn't kick you six ways from Sunday when you put him on the floor indicates that there was never any real danger in the situation. In the second scenario you supposedly broke someone's nose because he asked for your phone and then got a little close? Sounds to me like you were boosting your ego in situations where you were never in any real danger. Be careful, you'll come unstuck one day if you carry on like that. The first rule of self defence is to avoid dangerous situations and not to escalate to violence unless there are no other options.


 That was my take on it as well, it seemed like he was the aggressor that escalated it to a fight rather than the defender.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> It depends on the situation it's not that simple mate. As you say in a sports scenario you stop etc but you still have to want to hurt someone and enjoy a fight to do it.
> 
> Anyone who attacks me or a loved one then that's a different matter. To which the answer would be yes in that case. I'm now guessing your reply to this already so ill wait for it.


 I'm repondkng to your "splits" reply. You started a good thread. I've really enjoyed it discussing martial arts and hearing people's views and fantasies. Bios your legs up by doing squats, deadlifts and leg presses mate. Doing the splits could help you....do the splits and maintain being supple but I doubt much more.

I'm beginning to laugh at every reply on here now.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IC1 said:


> You should check it out mate, particularly the earlier UFC events where there were no weight classes and very little in the way of 'rules' and it really was style vs style, before cross training became the thing to do.


 I'll give it a look mate. I'm just not a fan when they are both going for grappling. Both know attacks and counter attacks so it can get abit boring when it's stalemate imo


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> All this talk of styles and techniques, don't make me laugh, if someone messes with ya just pull his nuts out and make him eat it raw like sushi


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> I'm repondkng to your "splits" reply. You started a good thread. I've really enjoyed it discussing martial arts and hearing people's views and fantasies. Bios your legs up by doing squats, deadlifts and leg presses mate. Doing the splits could help you....do the splits and maintain being supple but I doubt much more.
> 
> I'm beginning to laugh at every reply on here now.


 Thought that was what I was quoting you on mate? Being able to kick like van damme does in his films has no use to anyone really but it bloody looks good  .


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> That was my take on it as well, it seemed like he was the aggressor that escalated it to a fight rather than the defender.


 Again I won't be approached in a violent way mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

herc said:


> How do you work that one out?


 I have already said.

You are highly likely to get kicked all around the pavement.

People dont fight fairly outside nightclubs


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Tomahawk said:


>


 I know of Bas Rutten, he's an ex UFC champion and used to commentate on "Pride", the vid I posted was more for entertainment purposes rather than actual self defence tuition in case anyone thinks I was serious with that post,


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

banzi said:


> I have already said.
> 
> You are highly likely to get kicked all around the pavement.
> 
> People dont fight fairly outside nightclubs


 You are typically comparing an outside fight to be one vs many. That is not always the case- If it's one vs one then you do what works best for you!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

herc said:


> You are typically comparing an outside fight to be one vs many. That is not always the case- If it's one vs one then you do what works best for you!


 But you never know its one on one, thats the point.

Sure, you may get a guy on his own with no mates, its highly unlikely mind you, and if you take someone down and start grounding and pounding him even strangers are likely to intervene.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> But you never know its one on one, thats the point.
> 
> Sure, you may get a guy on his own with no mates, its highly unlikely mind you, and if you take someone down and start grounding and pounding him even strangers are likely to intervene.


 Yes but you wont be on your own so your mates will have your back.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Yes but you wont be on your own so your mates will have your back.


 Ha yes, the mass brawl, where everyones a winner.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> Ha yes, the mass brawl, where everyones a winner.


 No, just your mates making sure no one jumps in and it stays one on one, in which case taking an opponent down (if you're a competent grapple practitioner) makes a lot of sense.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> No, just your mates making sure no one jumps in and it stays one on one, in which case taking an opponent down (if you're a competent grapple practitioner) makes a lot of sense.


 Because your mates are always the toughest referees and will ensure fairplay.

Suppose your mate takes someone down and then starts getting pounded on his back, I suppose you just let him get destroyed dont you.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't know, where this thread is going, but it seems almost like, what's the best Martial Arts or Fighting Style to protect yourself in the street etc. All this Akido etc, forget it. Imo, Boxing as your real Base, some understanding of Muay Thai and the very basic of BJJ/Wrestling. Try take some of each, if not, Primarily Boxing.

And even a fair amount of that will go out the window. It's always the dreamers, that fantasise about doing this or that, like Tyson said, everyone's got a plan till they get hit. KIS & be as channelled and Aggressive as possible. I'm not saying act up, I'm saying just resist anything and everything and put 100% behind what you do. (Within reason)

a lot of the time, it's a hook a headlock, probably ground. Other times it's the scrappy distant exchanging. Having a good jab on you and being powerful with it, with moving accordingly, will serve you wonders on the street.

A lot of average folk, can't actually fight, their just nasty and believe they can, but they can't. Because, when you get in good rhythms & stance and throw combos, many will instantly flap. Many don't understand, how sharp one must be to hit a moving target.

Everybody has Arms, knees, Feet, Fists, Elbows, it's knowing how to use your body and picking up on your opponents mistakes.

All in all, it's easy said than done to what anyone types in this thread. Avoid confrontation, it's not worth it, pursue a fighting sport, if you wish, but fighting on the street is a different kettle of fish and just asking to be sat behind that door, jumped, glassed, stabbed or worse.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> Because your mates are always the toughest referees and will ensure fairplay.
> 
> Suppose your mate takes someone down and then starts getting pounded on his back, I suppose you just let him get destroyed dont you.


 Well if you've trained in the grappling styles its highly unlikely that your gonna take someone (most probably untrained in grappling) down and then end up on your back, but even if you do, bjj guys and Judokas are very comfortable on their backs and can often finish a fight from that position i.e arm bar from the bottom, triangle choke, reversals etc etc.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Well if you've trained in the grappling styles its highly unlikely that your gonna take someone (most probably untrained in grappling) down and then end up on your back, but even if you do, bjj guys and Judokas are very comfortable on their backs and can often finish a fight from that position i.e arm bar from the bottom, triangle choke, reversals etc etc.


 lol, stop keep talking like you are in a ring with a ref.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Aikido black belt vs this guy, who wins?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> lol, stop keep talking like you are in a ring with a ref.


 You keep saying your opponent wont be on his own as people are seldom alone on a night out, the point is if that is the case you wont be on your own either thus neutralising any advantage your opponent may have.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

get2big said:


> Aikido black belt vs this guy, who wins?


 That is fcuking Magic. Pure magic. Hilarious. Like those stupid faith healers who cure people of terminal illness (apparently) by touching their head and saying "God has rid you of the devil!" Fcuking thieving charlatans.

Like with several martial arts who charge for gradings. Rip off as they're charging you for something that is highly unlikely to save/help you in a real life situation.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> You keep saying your opponent wont be on his own as people are seldom alone on a night out, the point is if that is the case* you wont be on your own either* thus neutralising any advantage your opponent may have.


 No, most likely you will be with your girlfriend/boyfriend.

I dont know where you guys go out where there are these rules everyone follows when a fight starts.

I once had an arranged fight with someone when I was 15 or so, we had already had one fight which I won but he wanted another, I met him, he had about 10 mates with him, the fight started he went down and all his mates attacked me, thats how it normally goes you see.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> You keep saying your opponent wont be on his own as people are seldom alone on a night out, the point is if that is the case you wont be on your own either thus neutralising any advantage your opponent may have.


 He's right mate. Honestly mate, nobody really even has a straightener no more. IME no one does mate. I fully take me hat of to those that genuinely will, but theirs a saying that springs to mind here and it's "if you're expecting the World to be fair with you, because you are fair, you're fooling yourself. That's like expecting a lion not to eat you, because you didn't eat him."


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> No, most likely you will be with your girlfriend/boyfriend.
> 
> I dont know where you guys go out where there are these rules everyone follows when a fight starts.
> 
> I once had an arranged fight with someone when I was 15 or so, we had already had one fight which I won but he wanted another, I met him, he had about 10 mates with him, the fight started he went down and all his mates attacked me, thats how it normally goes you see.


 There will always be variables, but if we're gonna come up with hypothetical scenarios, we need to have some consistency.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Starz said:


> He's right mate. Honestly mate, nobody really even has a straightener no more. IME no one does mate. I fully take me hat of to those that genuinely will, but theirs a saying that springs to mind here and it's "if you're expecting the Works to be fair with you, because you are fair, you're fooling yourself. That's like expecting a lion not to eat you, because you didn't eat him."


 I totally agree, but banzi set out a scenario in which he stated people are hardly ever alone on a night out, so we can't then assume the grappler is on his own either, but yes I agree that if one happens to be on his own and is faced with multiple opponents then take downs etc are a bad idea.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> There will always be variables, but if we're gonna come up with hypothetical scenarios, we need to have some consistency.


 stay on your feet, in all cases.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> I totally agree, but banzi set out a scenario in which he stated people are hardly ever alone on a night out, so we can't then assume the grappler is on his own either, but yes I agree that if one happens to be on his own and is faced with multiple opponents then take downs etc are a bad idea.


 Yeah, you're referring to what's known as being caught slipping. The best thing to do if outnumbered is to just run imo. If not cover up and take the beating, do what you can of course, but realistically you're getting a beating.

Being jumped is absolutely horrible. I've been vollied so hard in the face, that pound coins flew out my pockets with speed, everything a blare, you can't see, completely blind. Vision reminds me of being on a rollercoaster.

Its when romances, who fancy their chances and think they can do Kung fu experience something like this and realise, I don't want this.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> No, most likely you will be with your girlfriend/boyfriend.
> 
> I dont know where you guys go out where there are these rules everyone follows when a fight starts.
> 
> I once had an arranged fight with someone when I was 15 or so, we had already had one fight which I won but he wanted another, I met him, he had about *10 mates with him,* the fight started he went down and all his mates attacked me, thats how it normally goes you see.


 Sounds like a Gangbum.

Why is it that you appear derive some kind of satisfaction from baiting & trolling so many on here?

Considering you seniority, it really is, a bit daft.

Not clever, not smart; just craving attention.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> stay on your feet, in all cases.


 Variables, banzi variables, putting the multiple opponent thing aside, why would/should someone who is a superior grappler not take an opponent down if he knows he stands a better chance on the ground?

Of course I agree that the first thing to do is to try and escape and avoid confrontation in the first place, but if all other avenues have been exhausted people will resort to what they know best, the boxer/striker will want to stand and trade blows and the grappler will want to take it to the ground.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> I know of Bas Rutten, he's an ex UFC champion and used to commentate on "Pride", the vid I posted was more for entertainment purposes rather than actual self defence tuition in case anyone thinks I was serious with that post,


 Same, I just posted for entertainment..


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@harrison180

i will donate £20 to the "get big nath a train to skyes gaff" fund if you can prove you have done martial arts , a 20 second clip of some combos will do


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Sounds like a Gangbum.
> 
> Why is it that you appear derive some kind of satisfaction from baiting & trolling so many on here?
> 
> ...


 That's why I'm not replying mate. My views on life and what I do with my life etc is my business. I've never asked anyone to understand it or even accept it as part of their life. I do what I do because it's how I want to live my life. I don't have to explain or prove anything to anyone. Cba with people who don't have respect for others even if they don't agree. I'm not harming anyone, i dont hurt innocent people etc. If anyone wants to discuss things with me they can.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Sounds like a Gangbum.
> 
> Why is it that you appear derive some kind of satisfaction from baiting & trolling so many on here?
> 
> ...


 Im not baiting and trolling here , Im putting counter points and arguments to the posts.

If you stopped playing "get one over on banzi" you might not be so blind to the obvious.

You need to ease off your obsession with me, it could take over your life.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> That's why I'm not replying mate. *My views on life and what I do with my life etc is my business*. I've never asked anyone to understand it or even accept it as part of their life. I do what I do because it's how I want to live my life. I don't have to explain or prove anything to anyone. Cba with people who don't have respect for others even if they don't agree. I'm not harming anyone, i dont hurt innocent people etc. If anyone wants to discuss things with me they can.


 Well stop posting them on here then.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @harrison180
> 
> i will donate £20 to the "get big nath a train to skyes gaff" fund if you can prove you have done martial arts , a 20 second clip of some combos will do


 Haha I've got something in the pipeline mate. Do you remember a while back I was asking about info on going about writing a book etc. Well that's taking more work than I thought it would but im in the process. I was also thinking of doing video clips or something but I hate being filmed lol. I'll try and sort something out lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Variables, banzi variables, putting the multiple opponent thing aside, why would/should someone who is a superior grappler not take an opponent down if he knows he stands a better chance on the ground?
> 
> Of course I agree that the first thing to do is to try and escape and avoid confrontation in the first place, but if all other avenues have been exhausted people will resort to what they know best, the boxer/striker will want to stand and trade blows and the grappler will want to take it to the ground.


 FFS how do you know who's the superior grappler.

Its a street fight, its likely someone will just sucker punch you for starters.

Wake up, its not the octagon.

Stay on your feet, if its not going your way , run off, in fact, run off is the first option.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Well stop posting them on here then.


 Sorry we can only post what you want. If you don't agree then don't read that's fine, if you want to pick issues with things you don't agree with then fine carry let's discuss. I'm not asking you to understand etc. Just don't go trolling like some child mate your better than that. Unless it's in a funny way in which case I'm up for that.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Sorry we can only post what you want. If you don't agree then don't read that's fine, if you want to pick issues with things you don't agree with then fine carry let's discuss. I'm not asking you to understand etc. Just don't go trolling like some child mate your better than that. Unless it's in a funny way in which case I'm up for that.


 You must be trolling.

When you post here its not your business anymore.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> FFS how do you know who's the superior grappler.
> 
> Its a street fight, its likely someone will just sucker punch you for starters.
> 
> ...


----------



## rknights (Oct 30, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> rknights said:
> 
> 
> > I rolled with a 3 Dan black belt judo guy in my old bjj class and I made him tap 5 times in a row. I'm not discounting it but there are better martial arts to combat it.
> ...


I had trained at the time for about 6 months and I don't know how long he had but I'm guessing a while, he was maybe 30 ish. Well he wasn't holding back, especially after I made him tap the 1st time.

As I said I'm not discounting it but I feel bjj is a better martial art. Just opinion mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


>


 lol, you had a PM from Latblaster.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

banzi said:


> lol, you had a PM from Latblaster.


 Ahh unfounded assumptions are not very wise grasshopper.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Ahh unfounded assumptions are not very wise grasshopper.


 it wont be the first time hes done it


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> You must be trolling.
> 
> When you post here its not your business anymore.


 I'm aware of that mate and as I have said I can discuss and debate all day if people want to but I don't have the time of day for trolling attempts mate. I've read some of your other points you have made to people and you have made some pretty good points.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

rknights said:


> I had trained at the time for about 6 months and I don't know how long he had but I'm guessing a while, he was maybe 30 ish. Well he wasn't holding back, especially after I made him tap the 1st time.
> 
> As I said I'm not discounting it but I feel bjj is a better martial art. Just opinion mate.


 You wouldn't tap a 3rd Dan judo black belt once let alone 5 times In a row after 6 months BJJ training. You'd, possibly, be a white belt 2 stripe (if you're incredibly talented, 3 stripes) after this amount of training. As I mentioned in a later post, when judo black belts enter BJJ comes, they enter at Blue belt level as they are deemed equipped to fight at that level. White belt 2 stripe would not tap judo black belt let alone 3rd Dan.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> You wouldn't tap a 3rd Dan judo black belt once let alone 5 times In a row after 6 months BJJ training. You'd, possibly, be a white belt 2 stripe (if you're incredibly talented, 3 stripes) after this amount of training. As I mentioned in a later post, when judo black belts enter BJJ comes, they enter at Blue belt level as they are deemed equipped to fight at that level. White belt 2 stripe would not tap judo black belt let alone 3rd Dan.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

I once read that an average boxer will always beat a good martial artist.

Did karate for a few years a youth and did boxing in teens. Definitely found boxing more useful.

Best lesson in fighting is getting a kicking. After the first hit, all you feel is impact, no pain. On the floor, foetal position , knees touching forehead. This will lessen the injury from the gang of kicking wimps.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> You wouldn't tap a 3rd Dan judo black belt once let alone 5 times In a row after 6 months BJJ training. You'd, possibly, be a white belt 2 stripe (if you're incredibly talented, 3 stripes) after this amount of training. As I mentioned in a later post, when judo black belts enter BJJ comes, they enter at Blue belt level as they are deemed equipped to fight at that level. White belt 2 stripe would not tap judo black belt let alone 3rd Dan.


 I can honestly say as a BJJ white belt I tapped a judo black belt after about 9 months training. He split my mouth open with an elbow which ended a previous roll, and I was determined to beat him the next time we met. So the next week after about 6 mins of going flat out with him I got him in a solid guillotine choke and forced him to tap. He never came back to the club I trained with after that. But them I am hard as Fcuk hahaha  joking . No doubt he would have hammered me standing up but on the ground I had his number, different sports at the end of the day.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Just caught up on this from yesterday.

There will always biased views etc. but if you have trained for 6 months this doesn't really give you the goods to be able to preach or say which is better. The guys who have posted and made sense seem to be the guys who have trained all their lives.

For example - I could go and learn ballet for 6 months... I couldn't then start quoting ballet as the best performing art above all the rest.......

I can't remember who posted it but a boxer said if he was to chose now he would choose wrestling, despite having had all his success with boxing. thats one of the best posts in this thread as he recognises how effective wrestling really is.

Also - I think anyone who says they are a street fighter, especially in a modern day,..... :lol: Yeah sound pal... get yourself to your local MMA gym and have one of the young featherweights teach you a thing or too. I see it happen all the time. You're not Lenny McLean or Roy Shaw.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I never lost a street fight

I don't fu**ing wait to get hit

I hit first until it ends

It works every time


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> *I never lost a street fight*
> 
> I don't fu**ing wait to get hit
> 
> ...


 try picking on someone your own size.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > *I never lost a street fight*
> ...


I wasn't always big...

But my balls always been

Remember where I'm coming from


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Some serious bullcrap in this thread... Loads of hard men... Some serious dreamers..

As as a general rule, the person who has lots of "streetfights" is a dickhead who goes around looking for them.

Ive never had one... Why the feck would you?

Easier to see problems coming and piss off somewhere else...


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Bomber1966 said:


> As as a general rule, the person who has lots of "streetfights" is a dickhead who goes around looking for them.


 :thumb: Exactly !!

I have enjoyed reading the thread... always funny to see how people perceive themselves when in reality most haven't even been in a tickle fight never mind tested themselves against another fighter who has trained just as hard.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I did ju-jitsu when I was about 6 or 7 years old

It was so unfashionable at the time-wished I was doing karate

The school finished and I was never taken anywhere else

20 years later ju-jitsu is popular and recognised as one of the most effective martial arts

I would have 20 years experience if I kept it up...woulda been hard as nails!


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> I did ju-jitsu when I was about 6 or 7 years old
> 
> It was so unfashionable at the time-wished I was doing karate
> 
> ...


 Was it Traditional Ju-Jitsu you did 20 years ago or the now 'popular' Brazilian Jiu Jitsu ?


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

I so wish I had done something like BJJ... My son who is a Royal Marine is well into it, as is half The Corp. it also helps that he is a 17 stone beast. From what I've watched it's a great sport with great camaraderie. It also seems to instil a humble attitude as EVERYONE has to accept tapping out no and again. I did Karate a long time ago and it was not that great, massive emphasis on Kata and not enough sparring. At least in BJJ or other grappling sports you can go hell for leather at each other.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bomber1966 said:


> I so wish I had done something like BJJ... My son who is a Royal Marine is well into it, as is half The Corp. it also helps that he is a 17 stone beast. From what I've watched it's a great sport with great camaraderie. It also seems to instil a humble attitude as EVERYONE has to accept tapping out no and again. I did Karate a long time ago and it was not that great, massive emphasis on Kata and not enough sparring. At least in BJJ or other grappling sports you can go hell for leather at each other.


 I found with the karate they teach you at community halls etc it's all to safe. They are more like youth clubs and the real martial art of karate is dead in those environments. It's a shame cuz karate is an amazing form of self defence if taught properly mate. Kata isn't much use at all.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

D_MMA said:


> Was it Traditional Ju-Jitsu you did 20 years ago or the now 'popular' Brazilian Jiu Jitsu ?


 Doubt it was BJJ. That started filtering into UK around 98-99 and became more established 2001-2. Carley Gracie was brought over for a demo/seminar in 97-98 I believe.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

D_MMA said:


> Just caught up on this from yesterday.
> 
> There will always biased views etc. but if you have trained for 6 months this doesn't really give you the goods to be able to preach or say which is better. The guys who have posted and made sense seem to be the guys who have trained all their lives.
> 
> ...


 That was me lad - I have competed in MMA for years. It amazes me how people are quick to answer a question they know little about. Wrestling is one of the most successful arts in MMA. If i had one wish when growing up it would be to have wrestling introduced in schoool like states do!

So many people under estimate wrestling. Yes i have won all my fights by stand-up/Tko but the passion i have for wrestling is much higher. Not to mention its very difficult standing inside a cage whilst 1000's of people are watching you. It is hard to put in what you learnt in practice on the night! Stage fright is scary...

Like I said if I got into bother on a night out (I dont drink) so id be more than fit to give it my all. I would resort to takedown and either run or choke out. One hit can kill so why risk a jail term.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

herc said:


> That was me lad - I have competed in MMA for years. It amazes me how people are quick to answer a question they know little about. Wrestling is one of the most successful arts in MMA. If i had one wish when growing up it would be to have wrestling introduced in schoool like states do!
> 
> So many people under estimate wrestling. Yes i have won all my fights by stand-up/Tko but the passion i have for wrestling is much higher. Not to mention its very difficult standing inside a cage whilst 1000's of people are watching you. It is hard to put in what you learnt in practice on the night! Stage fright is scary...
> 
> Like I said if I got into bother on a night out (I dont drink) so id be more than fit to give it my all. I would resort to takedown and either run or choke out. *One hit can kill so why risk a jail term.*


 This. Common sense is to walk if you can. Common sense is t that common, especially with someone pissed up/high/in a group.

I know I would if I was out, especially with my girlfriend. I wouldn't want her caught up in it.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

bjaminny said:


> Doubt it was BJJ. That started filtering into UK around 98-99 and became more established 2001-2. Carley Gracie was brought over for a demo/seminar in 97-98 I believe.


 Yes a mate of mine began training in BJJ around that time.

This was his instructor, the man who brought it to the U.K

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauricio_Motta_Gomes


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

bjaminny said:


> Doubt it was BJJ. That started filtering into UK around 98-99 and became more established 2001-2. Carley Gracie was brought over for a demo/seminar in 97-98 I believe.


 Hence me asking. I was intrigued to see...



herc said:


> That was me lad - I have competed in MMA for years. It amazes me how people are quick to answer a question they know little about. Wrestling is one of the most successful arts in MMA. If i had one wish when growing up it would be to have wrestling introduced in schoool like states do!
> 
> So many people under estimate wrestling. Yes i have won all my fights by stand-up/Tko but the passion i have for wrestling is much higher. Not to mention its very difficult standing inside a cage whilst 1000's of people are watching you. It is hard to put in what you learnt in practice on the night! Stage fright is scary...
> 
> Like I said if I got into bother on a night out (I dont drink) so id be more than fit to give it my all. I would resort to takedown and either run or choke out. One hit can kill so why risk a jail term.


 I agree - having it in schools here would be mint. Wrestling is definitely the toughest training in my eyes and as you say, one of my main passions (BJJ & Wrestling are equal, which feeds in to my passion for NoGi).

I have boxed, had thai fights, MMA fights and competed in BJJ in the gi, no gi, and wrestled. Wrestling/Grappling for me is the most effective in real life (i.e. the doors, not going around like a balloon having 'street fights').

I agree about 1 hit.... it happened 25 metres from us on the door 1 night. 2 guys had a falling out over a previous incident, 1 punch, the lad dropped and bounced his head off the floor. unfortunately he didn't survive.

Good to see someone else with the experience talking sense @herc !


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

12 gauge said:


> Yes a mate of mine began training in BJJ around that time.
> 
> This was his instructor, the man who brought it to the U.K
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauricio_Motta_Gomes


 Yes, Jude Samuel, Marc Walder (Blue belt who assisted Royce Gracie) Rick Young were very instrumental in BJJ growth. Roger Brooking at The Budokwai, London. Guy Ritchie trained karate at The Budokwai from a young age and he had lot to do with Roger teaching BJJ at The Budokwai


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

bjaminny said:


> Yes, Jude Samuel, Marc Walder (Blue belt who assisted Royce Gracie) Rick Young were very instrumental in BJJ growth. Roger Brooking at The Budokwai, London. Guy Ritchie trained karate at The Budokwai from a young age and he had lot to do with Roger teaching BJJ at The Budokwai


 Rick Young actually got his black belt with Mauricio


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I used to train in Muay Thai, but they asked me stop, as I was knocking everyone out


----------



## simon_g (Apr 23, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Boxing/Kickboxing are the only styles with much genuine real world application.
> 
> Search EBay for 'leg stretcher', there are hundreds on for about £20, great way to improve flexibility for throwing kicks.


 ... unless you will get into the clinch with a wrestler or judoka you mean 

but seriously- train ***** (combat one not the sport one)- or if there are no trainers of it where you live, just train *****/judo + boxing + wrestling.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

D_MMA said:


> Hence me asking. I was intrigued to see...
> 
> I agree - having it in schools here would be mint. Wrestling is definitely the toughest training in my eyes and as you say, one of my main passions (BJJ & Wrestling are equal, which feeds in to my passion for NoGi).
> 
> ...


 I would have loved to continue on but we had a lil girl this year and wwith full time employment with a family at home its hard to squueze in training.

It would be very selfish of me to go from work to MMA every night andget in at 9pm whilst the wife looks after the little one. So unfortunately i had to stop.

Had a good run and got few titles to hang over her bed when she is old enough to have a boyfriend lol. Little scare tatic to her future boyfriend haha


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

barsnack said:


> I used to train in Muay Thai, but they asked me stop, as I was knocking everyone out


 Did you ever try soap and deodorant?


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

D_MMA said:


> Hence me asking. I was intrigued to see...
> 
> I agree - having it in schools here would be mint. Wrestling is definitely the toughest training in my eyes and as you say, one of my main passions (BJJ & Wrestling are equal, which feeds in to my passion for NoGi).
> 
> ...


 Some schools have stuck it on the curriculum. Dickie Martin (Carlson Gracie London instructor) has been pushing for this for quite some time,


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

herc said:


> I would have loved to continue on but we had a lil girl this year and wwith full time employment with a family at home its hard to squueze in training.
> 
> It would be very selfish of me to go from work to MMA every night andget in at 9pm whilst the wife looks after the little one. So unfortunately i had to stop.
> 
> Had a good run and got few titles to hang over her bed when she is old enough to have a boyfriend lol. Little scare tatic to her future boyfriend haha


 Fully know where you're coming from mate.... We had a little boy just over a year ago and i have struggled to get camps in now. I've just keep my grappling going really. But yeah.... home from work then spending 2-3 hours a night on the mats when your little one is at home, not going to happen is it ha!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

simon_g said:


> ... unless you will get into the clinch with a wrestler or judoka you mean
> 
> but seriously- train ***** (combat one not the sport one)- or if there are no trainers of it where you live, just train *****/judo + boxing + wrestling.


 Try wrestling, bjj, rolling around the floor of any kind in Newcastle and you will have your head stamped on quicker than you can say'I thought it was a fair fight!'


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Try wrestling, bjj, rolling around the floor of any kind in Newcastle and you will have your head stamped on quicker than you can say'I thought it was a fair fight!'


 I sense a new sport will be starting soon, "stomp the Brazilian", every time some joker takes someone down and starts wrapping their legs around them it will be a cue for everyone to kick f**k out of him.

People are getting a bit sick of these MMA wannabes watching the latest UFC event and thinking they are a fu**ing expert.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> I sense a new sport will be starting soon, "stomp the Brazilian", every time some joker takes someone down and starts wrapping their legs around them it will be a cue for everyone to kick f**k out of him.
> 
> People are getting a bit sick of these MMA wannabes watching the latest UFC event and thinking they are a fu**ing expert.


 Are you getting sick of them Banzi or are you speaking for others?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> I sense a new sport will be starting soon, "stomp the Brazilian", every time some joker takes someone down and starts wrapping their legs around them it will be a cue for everyone to kick f**k out of him.
> 
> People are getting a bit sick of these MMA wannabes watching the latest UFC event and thinking they are a fu**ing expert.


 It already happens on a regular basis mate, I saw it happen twice this year, one guy pulls another to the floor, cue the other guys mates kicking the fellas head like a football.

As harsh as it sounds, it is to be expected.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> Are you getting sick of them Banzi or are you speaking for others?


 I never see them, I dont frequent places inhabited by louts.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> I never see them, I dont frequent places inhabited by louts.


 You're in the right place then


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> It already happens on a regular basis mate, I saw it happen twice this year, one guy pulls another to the floor, cue the other guys mates kicking the fellas head like a football.
> 
> As harsh as it sounds, it is to be expected.


 this doesnt happen in the world of the BJJ expert, he believes everyone steps back and watches spellbound by his awesomeness.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

D_MMA said:


> Was it Traditional Ju-Jitsu you did 20 years ago or the now 'popular' Brazilian Jiu Jitsu ?


 japanese version


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Always surprises me how many hard men there are on here.

They can't hold a conversation with a woman but can kick fvck out of ten men down the boozer on a Saturday night.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Always surprises me how many hard men there are on here.
> 
> *They can't hold a conversation with a woman *but can kick fvck out of ten men down the boozer on a Saturday night.


 thats why most guys end up fighting.

Guys who cop off are at home with the girls


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

banzi said:


> thats why most guys end up fighting.
> 
> Guys who cop off are at home with the girls


 True that.

It's a mugs game, I generally talk my way out of volatile situations, I find it much more agreeable.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Who would win out of identical twins, one is a bodybuilder that is Banzi standard, the other is a martial artist with 1 year of solid experience.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Who would win out of identical twins, one is a bodybuilder that is Banzi standard, the other is a martial artist with 1 year of solid experience.


 I am unique, the scenario lives in the realms of fantasy.

Plus I would hit him in the face with a brick when he wasnt looking.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Always surprises me how many hard men there are on here.
> 
> They can't hold a conversation with a woman but can kick fvck out of ten men down the boozer on a Saturday night.


 I can't do either of those things


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

superpube said:


> I can't do either of those things


 Yeah, but according to the rumours, you can [email protected] off ten men down the boozer, which as you know, always calms down the situation somewhat.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Yeah, but according to the rumours, you can [email protected] off ten men down the boozer, which as you know, always calms down the situation somewhat.


 It'll cost them 2 shots of vodka mate, don't be making out I'm a slag


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Did you ever try soap and deodorant?


 is that a pop band?


----------



## simon_g (Apr 23, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Try wrestling, bjj, rolling around the floor of any kind in Newcastle and you will have your head stamped on quicker than you can say'I thought it was a fair fight!'


 oh, I agree totally. never going to the ground in self defense is a perfectly valid tactic. but, sometimes, you do not have much choice, do you? and yeah, learning basic punches and kicks, as well as defense against them and throws/takedowns is the most important thing.
well, there is no reason to say it, when this movie summaries that perfectly


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> I sense a new sport will be starting soon, "stomp the Brazilian", every time some joker takes someone down and starts wrapping their legs around them it will be a cue for everyone to kick f**k out of him.
> 
> People are getting a bit sick of these MMA wannabes watching the latest UFC event and thinking they are a fu**ing expert.


 I agree Banzi hence my comment about if you have trained for a few months you can't really comment. the world is full of arm chair experts.... MMA, Boxing, Footballl, hell even stuff on TV like the X Factor!

If they haven't been in the cage they cant comment really....

In the same way I have never stepped on stage in a bodybuilding comp so i wouldnt preach about it just because I have followed it for years.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> this doesnt happen in the world of the BJJ expert, he believes everyone steps back and watches spellbound by his awesomeness.


 disagree... plus.... people think BJJ can only be used on the floor. plenty of stuff is from standing or can be adapted to standing.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

I still fail to understand how anyone with 2 brain cells or above gets into muppet fights with other muppets. The sensible chap sees a problem before it happens and fecks off. Or at a push, lets the hard man be hard and fecks off. Getting involved in any kind of beer-related rumpus is a recipe for disaster . I spent 25 years seeing he results in the cold harsh reality of a police cell or a hospital ward or morgue... One drunken punch can lead to a head connecting with a kerb and a murder/manslaughter conviction.

If I have ever been faced with non work beer related violence I have moved on. I don't care if some dick-head thinks I am a coward, I go home to my lovely family with my pride intact.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Bomber1966 said:


> If I have ever been faced with non work beer related violence I have moved on. I don't care if some dick-head thinks I am a coward, *I go home to my lovely family with my pride intact.*


 Couldn't agree more @Bomber1966


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Bomber1966 said:


> I still fail to understand how anyone with 2 brain cells or above gets into muppet fights with other muppets. The sensible chap sees a problem before it happens and fecks off. Or at a push, lets the hard man be hard and fecks off. Getting involved in any kind of beer-related rumpus is a recipe for disaster . I spent 25 years seeing he results in the cold harsh reality of a police cell or a hospital ward or morgue... One drunken punch can lead to a head connecting with a kerb and a murder/manslaughter conviction.
> 
> If I have ever been faced with non work beer related violence I have moved on. I don't care if some dick-head thinks I am a coward, I go home to my lovely family with my pride intact.


 Best post of the thread, agree completely


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Street fighting's for losers. If you want to show what a man you are get in the boxing ring. Thread solved.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

D_MMA said:


> I agree Banzi hence my comment about if you have trained for a few months you can't really comment. the world is full of arm chair experts.... MMA, Boxing, Footballl, hell even stuff on TV like the X Factor!
> 
> If they haven't been in the cage they cant comment really....
> 
> *In the same way I have never stepped on stage in a bodybuilding comp so i wouldnt preach about it just because I have followed it for years.*


 Neither have any of the IFBB officials who judge the Olympia every year.

Can someone be a football fan and criticise their managers performance if they havent been managers themselves?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Street fighting's for losers. If you want to show what a man you are get in the boxing ring. Thread solved.


 Or DA Cage, as its so affectionately called.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Bomber1966 said:


> I still fail to understand how anyone with 2 brain cells or above gets into muppet fights with other muppets. The sensible chap sees a problem before it happens and fecks off. Or at a push, lets the hard man be hard and fecks off. Getting involved in any kind of beer-related rumpus is a recipe for disaster . I spent 25 years seeing he results in the cold harsh reality of a police cell or a hospital ward or morgue... One drunken punch can lead to a head connecting with a kerb and a murder/manslaughter conviction.
> 
> If I have ever been faced with non work beer related violence I have moved on. I don't care if some dick-head thinks I am a coward, I go home to my lovely family with my pride intact.


 Totally agree. 90% of real self defense takes place before the first punch is even thrown. Situational awareness and risk mitigation before ego.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Totally agree. 90% of real self defense takes place before the first punch is even thrown. Situational awareness and risk mitigation before ego.


 Sometimes it doesn't though mate. It's all ok people saying they would run etc but then you have a new problem. I can't run for sh1t so if he took up a chase he would catch me in seconds lol. Both of the instances I mentioned in my previous post I had nowhere to run also I can't run away from an aggressor or bully that's just how I am from things that's happened in my life mate.

If you do run then where you going to run to? What you going to do if he catches up? So many things to take into account weather your going to stand and fight or run but only seconds to figure it all out.

People are also pushing drunk people aside like they are something to be laughed at, these are one of the worse types as they may not be violent but the alcohol is affect that part of the brain, that's a dangerous opponent. Never underestimate anyone in a violent situation.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Sometimes it doesn't though mate. It's all ok people saying they would run etc but then you have a new problem. I can't run for sh1t so if he took up a chase he would catch me in seconds lol. Both of the instances I mentioned in my previous post I had nowhere to run also I can't run away from an aggressor or bully that's just how I am from things that's happened in my life mate.
> 
> If you do run then where you going to run to? What you going to do if he catches up? So many things to take into account weather your going to stand and fight or run but only seconds to figure it all out.
> 
> People are also pushing drunk people aside like they are something to be laughed at, these are one of the worse types as they may not be violent but the alcohol is affect that part of the brain, that's a dangerous opponent. Never underestimate anyone in a violent situation.


 You sound about 13


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> You sound about 13


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Exactly my thoughts.



harrison180 said:


> Sometimes it doesn't though mate. It's all ok people saying they would run etc but then you have a new problem. I can't run for sh1t so if he took up a chase he would catch me in seconds lol. Both of the instances I mentioned in my previous post I had nowhere to run also I can't run away from an aggressor or bully that's just how I am from things that's happened in my life mate.
> 
> If you do run then where you going to run to? What you going to do if he catches up? So many things to take into account weather your going to stand and fight or run but only seconds to figure it all out.
> 
> People are also pushing drunk people aside like they are something to be laughed at, these are one of the worse types as they may not be violent but the alcohol is affect that part of the brain, that's a dangerous opponent. Never underestimate anyone in a violent situation.


 You are clearly an Aikido Master and Martial Arts Expert... with multiple levels of combat experience in altercations... why do you even need the advice of us meer mortals who must only 'play' at martial arts.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

D_MMA said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Exactly my thoughts.
> 
> You are clearly an Aikido Master and Martial Arts Expert... with multiple levels of combat experience in altercations... why do you even need the advice of us meer mortals who must only 'play' at martial arts.


 Never said that mate. As I said before I was interested in the traditional ways, the ways of the bushido code etc. That interests me. I enjoy learning about the mind side of fighting and as you practice martial arts you will also agree with me that it's a different thing to the types of fights @banzi is going on about. I've never done the whole MMA thing like you mate so I won't make comment on it. You know what your capable of doing or atleast you should do? You know that the chokes you do to win a match would also kill a guy? To fight in any situation you must be confident in your ability otherwise you wouldn't do it?

That's all I have been saying. People on here are writing obvious mistakes when it comes to fighting, it could end up them getting killed. Not once have i ever said I think I'm a tough guy etc I don't think I am at all. I'm just confident from certain situations that have happened that I can defend myself.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> You sound about 13


 You still here? As I have said before do not care if you like me or not, I do not care if you disagree with me. I know what I learn and having been in certain situations I no it works. If you agree or not it is no concern of mine at all.

You were quite a funny troll when you joined here, it was fun to banter back and forth and you trying to outsmart people etc. Now your just on the saxonfail level which is pretty low mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> You still here? As I have said before do not care if you like me or not, I do not care if you disagree with me. I know what I learn and having been in certain situations I no it works. If you agree or not it is no concern of mine at all.
> 
> You were quite a funny troll when you joined here, it was fun to banter back and forth and you trying to outsmart people etc. Now your just on the saxonfail level which is pretty low mate.


 Turn your baseball cap peak back around to the front when you address your elders.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

banzi said:


> Turn your baseball cap peak back around to the front when you address your elders.


 @harrison180 he means your 'snapback' kiddo


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Turn your baseball cap peak back around to the front when you address your elders.


 I have always been told to respect my elders but then later on in life I learned that people should earn it, it shouldn't be given.

You no that how you are on this forum just lately your turning into the type of person I most despise? Again I'm not expecting you to care or anything but you may want to look at yourself on here mate. As I said you used to be pretty decent, now your quite pathetic and im not the only one to think it, i dont no about saying it. We have both clearly had different lives and I wish you all the best in yours mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> @harrison180 he means your 'snapback' kiddo


 I know what he means mate lol. Just a shame that someone of his age and someone of decent conversation has brought himself down to the level of some kid that comes on here just to see who they can piss off. As I have said before, my views on lifestyle and what to do in certain situations is just my opinion, I'm not saying it's right or wrong it's just my opinion. I'm not harming anyone else's life with it unless they have a harmful effect on mine or my family. I don't care what people think of me. I wanted to discuss martial arts with other people and have a debate on it. That happened until page 6 where it was trolled.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I have always been told to respect my elders but then later on in life I learned that people should earn it, it shouldn't be given.
> 
> You no that how you are on this forum just lately your turning into the type of person I most despise? Again I'm not expecting you to care or anything but you may want to look at yourself on here mate. As I said you used to be pretty decent, now your quite pathetic and im not the only one to think it, i dont no about saying it. We have both clearly had different lives and I wish you all the best in yours mate.


 So a pensioner on the street needs to earn your respect?

Listen sonny, you give respect to people by default, are you suggesting you are disrespectful to people until they have earned it, or just generally rude to them?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

RepsForJesus said:


> @harrison180 he means your 'snapback' kiddo


 i actually choked on my tuna wrap :lol: :lol:


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> I know what he means mate lol. Just a shame that someone of his age and someone of decent conversation has brought himself down to the level of some kid that comes on here just to see who they can piss off. As I have said before, my views on lifestyle and what to do in certain situations is just my opinion, I'm not saying it's right or wrong it's just my opinion. I'm not harming anyone else's life with it unless they have a harmful effect on mine or my family. I don't care what people think of me. I wanted to discuss martial arts with other people and have a debate on it. That happened until page 6 where it was trolled.


 mate i was only joking, it was a subtle double edged sword of a troll, hitting @banzi with a 'you're too old to be cool' and yourself with a 'you're too young too understand'

In fairness, if they are dishing out end of year awards for trolling comments i'd like to think i'd at least pick up a nomination with that post


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

herc said:


> i actually choked on my tuna wrap :lol: :lol:


 i'll take that :thumb lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I know what he means mate lol. Just a shame that someone of his age and someone of decent conversation has brought himself down to the level of some kid that comes on here just to see who they can piss off. As I have said before, my views on lifestyle and what to do in certain situations is just my opinion, I'm not saying it's right or wrong it's just my opinion. I'm not harming anyone else's life with it unless they have a harmful effect on mine or my family. I don't care what people think of me.* I wanted to discuss martial arts with other people and have a debate on it.* That happened until page 6 where it was trolled.


 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forum/5-mma-forum/


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> So a pensioner on the street needs to earn your respect?
> 
> Listen sonny, you give respect to people by default, are you suggesting you are disrespectful to people until they have earned it, or just generally rude to them?


 Neither. I'm nice to people cuz I want to earn their respect, if they are a good person then they will be nice back. If they are a nasty cvnt to me then ill be one. That's how it works. Atm you have no respect with me mate, you used to but like I said your turning into a type of person I dislike. You don't show respect to those you dislike.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Neither. I'm nice to people cuz I want to earn their respect, if they are a good person then they will be nice back. If they are a nasty cvnt to me then ill be one. That's how it works. Atm you have no respect with me mate, you used to but like I said your turning into a type of person I dislike. You don't show respect to those you dislike.


 being nice to people is synonymous with being respectful.

How would you define respect?


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

:lol: Turning into someone you dislike..... ?

It's a forum.... words on a page on your screen.

I agree with you @banzi Treat people with respect until they show you they don't deserve it. In the same way you want them to treat you.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forum/5-mma-forum/


 I have seen that thank you but as I have said, I have no experience in that side, what I see on tv don't interest me so I won't jump in on people's threads that I have no experience in. It's called showing people respect mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I have seen that thank you but as I have said, I have no experience in that side, what I see on tv don't interest me so I won't jump in on people's threads that I have no experience in. *It's called showing people respect mate. *


 No it isnt, it called being afraid of looking stupid.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> I have seen that thank you but as I have said, I have no experience in that side, what I see on tv don't interest me so I won't jump in on people's threads that I have no experience in. It's called showing people respect mate.


 so what you're saying is you dont actually have martial arts experience other than what you believe works in terms of Aikido against 'non'combatants' ?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> being nice to people is synonymous with being respectful.
> 
> How would you define respect?


 Not really mate. I can be nice to people I hate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

D_MMA said:


> :lol: Turning into someone you dislike..... ?
> 
> It's a forum.... words on a page on your screen.
> 
> I agree with you @banzi Treat people with respect until they show you they don't deserve it. In the same way you want them to treat you.


 I never say anything to anyone on here I wouldn't say to their face mate. I just find it a shame.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Not really mate. I can be nice to people I hate.


 Now you are just contradicting yourself



harrison180 said:


> Neither. I'm nice to people cuz I want to earn their respect, if they are a good person then they will be nice back.* If they are a nasty cvnt to me then ill be one. That's how it works. *Atm you have no respect with me mate, you used to but like I said your turning into a type of person I dislike. You don't show respect to those you dislike.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> No it isnt, it called being afraid of looking stupid.


 No because if i was interested in mma and the UFC etc I would be learning about it. That's what I do with things that interest me. I don't just jump in and troll threads.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Now you are just contradicting yourself


 You confuse the fvck out of me. You try to find ammo that's not there lol, pathetic but im quite enjoying this.

As Ihave said different lives, met different people mate. I'm who I am and you are who you are. It takes all kinds to make the world go round I guess. If people don't like me this forum comes with an ignore button, or it used to anyway.

As I have said people who are nice to me get my respect and the nice side of me, those who aren't get the opposite.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> No because if i was interested in mma and the UFC etc I would be learning about it. That's what I do with things that interest me. I don't just jump in and troll threads.


 Lol, you are trolling this thread with all your bullshit, you claimed to have been doing martial arts since you were 7, smashing noses and knees, using akido, letting people choke you to to see if they know how to do it.

The whole threads a fu**ing joke.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> You confuse the fvck out of me. You try to find ammo that's not there lol, pathetic but im quite enjoying this.
> 
> As Ihave said different lives, met different people mate. I'm who I am and you are who you are. It takes all kinds to make the world go round I guess. If people don't like me* this forum comes with an ignore button*, or it used to anyway.
> 
> As I have said people who are nice to me get my respect and the nice side of me, those who aren't get the opposite.


 Yet here you are still responding to me.

Dont you have a black belt in accessing the ignore function?


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> letting people choke you to to see if they know how to do it.


 wonder if he would see if i know how to choke people........ :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

D_MMA said:


> wonder if he would see if i know how to choke people........ :lol:


 he would reverse it and put you to sleep in seconds.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Lol, you are trolling this thread with all your bullshit, you claimed to have been doing martial arts since you were 7, smashing noses and knees, using akido, letting people choke you to to see if they know how to do it.
> 
> The whole threads a fu**ing joke.


 Haha that's just how you took it mate. I have been in violent situations most I won't talk about. Everything I have mentioned as in what to do is from LEARNING what to do. I have learned which parts of the body are best to attack so you end up the better off. It's not rocket science mate anyone can learn it if they are interested and want to. I never once said im super human or a tough guy, I'm just confident in what i have learned. Wether or not I like confrontation or not that's my choice.

You ask me a question about defending yourself ill tell you how to do it. If you disagree with it then pick points to discuss. You've just come on here with a picture of what you have seen in movies and shown nothing but disrespect. That's just who you are and you can't help it but just cuz you don't no something don't mean others don't.

If you were giving me tips on lifting weights correctly I would listen as you have more experience at that. I wouldn't tell you your wrong just because I haven't tried it that way.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Yet here you are still responding to me.
> 
> Dont you have a black belt in accessing the ignore function?


 People on here don't get to me enough to ignore them mate.

I'm only replying cuz I enjoy an argument lol. This is fun


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

harrison180 said:


> Sometimes it doesn't though mate. It's all ok people saying they would run etc but then you have a new problem. I can't run for sh1t so if he took up a chase he would catch me in seconds lol. Both of the instances I mentioned in my previous post I had nowhere to run also I can't run away from an aggressor or bully that's just how I am from things that's happened in my life mate.
> 
> If you do run then where you going to run to? What you going to do if he catches up? So many things to take into account weather your going to stand and fight or run but only seconds to figure it all out.
> 
> People are also pushing drunk people aside like they are something to be laughed at, these are one of the worse types as they may not be violent but the alcohol is affect that part of the brain, that's a dangerous opponent. Never underestimate anyone in a violent situation.


 You may not have intended it that way but both this and your previous reply to me in this thread are extremely patronising. You appear to have me down as some genial old man who has no idea what the harsher side of life is like. You're way off the mark. I have lived and worked in some extremely rough environments and had more than my fair share of exposure to violence. I could tell you of many colourful events from my past but I prefer not to as I've grown too old for d!ck-waggling and being older and wiser I'm not particularly proud of some of the things I got involved in when I was young and daft. I will touch on a few particular things I've done though:

Recovered an old woman's bag from a bag snatcher despite him threatening me with a knife;

Rescued a woman who had literally just jumped out of a car to escape a man who had held her prisoner for several days, repeatedly raped and beaten her and was almost certainly taking her into the country to kill her;

Retrieved a stolen motorbike from the thief and got it back to its owner via the police;

Stepped in to help a man who was being brutally beaten and detained the two muggers until police arrived;

Intervened when my neighbour was being battered by her drunken boyfriend;

Chased off a gang of about a dozen youths who were throwing rocks and bottles at an old dosser;

Disarmed a youth who was chasing another with a stanley knife.

The reason I mention these particular incidents is because in each case I chose to get involved and managed to achieve a positive outcome without resorting to force. Indeed, had I opted for violence over wits and common sense most of them would probably have ended up very differently. I've even leant my phone to complete strangers on occasion as breaking their nose just seemed completely inappropriate.

You say you can't run away from a confrontation. First, there are often other options apart from run or fight and many confrontations can be anticipated and avoided or de-escalated before they go critical. Second, you seem to be confusing "can't" with "won't". The best advice I can give you is park your ego and stop trying to kid either yourself or anyone else that you're a "hard man". You're not and it's not something that any reasonable person is impressed by anyway. In between your various fantasies of street-fighting prowess, I get the distinct impression you might have the potential to be a fairly decent bloke. Focus on that side of yourself. How do you really want people to remember you on the day of your funeral - "He was a genuine, caring, trustworthy, principled man" or "He was handy in a street brawl"?

If you really want to fight then do it the right way, in a ring.

Oh, one more thing. The kubotan you mentioned previously that you carry is recognised as an offensive weapon in law and almost any cop who sees it on you will know exactly what it is. Stick it in a drawer before you end up getting charged.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

D_MMA said:


> wonder if he would see if i know how to choke people........ :lol:


 Where abouts you from mate? I'd enjoy a sparring session with someone from a different background. I'm not that disrespectful as to say your way is wrong. I'd enjoy learning new techniques from a style I have no experience in.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Where abouts you from mate? I'd enjoy a sparring session with someone from a different background. I'm not that disrespectful as to say your way is wrong. I'd enjoy learning new techniques from a style I have no experience in.


 send me a PM if you actually want to come to our gym...

Get yourself to any BJJ / MMA gym, there must be a few local to you, they're everywhere now. they will show you a thing or two.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> You may not have intended it that way but both this and your previous reply to me in this thread are extremely patronising. You appear to have me down as some genial old man who has no idea what the harsher side of life is like. You're way off the mark. I have lived and worked in some extremely rough environments and had more than my fair share of exposure to violence. I could tell you of many colourful events from my past but I prefer not to as I've grown too old for d!ck-waggling and being older and wiser I'm not particularly proud of some of the things I got involved in when I was young and daft. I will touch on a few particular things I've done though:
> 
> Recovered an old woman's bag from a bag snatcher despite him threatening me with a knife;
> 
> ...


 Firstly I apologies if what I said came over as patronising mate that wasn't how it was ment to come over. I have no problem with you, you seem a decent guy from some of the threads we have discussed in.

My teenage life was full of violence but again that's a different world to what I live in now and that's that. I only ever make comment on things I have experienced and im not ever wanting anyone to understand or accept it.

Not once have i ever said im a hard man, I don't think I am at all. Again I don't expect anyone to understand how I feel about things. I'm detached from it all that's what it is mate. Someone who fights isn't a what makes a tough guy imo.

Also regards to the kubotan I no the risks if im caught but i'd rather be in the court explaining why I have it rather than in a box cuz the other guy had a knife or something.

I really don't care what people think of me, I've met plenty of nasty nasty people in my life and in the situation I was in I had to become nasty myself. Not bragging im just telling you how it is from my side. I've also done things I'm not proud of but I learn from life lessons mate.

See you have come here and picked points on my views etc that's fine


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

D_MMA said:


> Lancashire pal. Get yourself to any BJJ / MMA gym, there must be a few local to you, they're everywhere now. they will show you a thing or two.


 Bit far from me mate lol. I was suppose to go with my mate once who teaches classes, i was going to spar with him etc but it never happened in the end.

It's not something I would like to learn as it's not my thing but as I say if you were willing to meet and have a spar etc I would be up for that, I'd be willing to learn new things from you and maybe show you things if you was willing to do the same.

We both have different backgrounds in martial arts and would be interesting to see them combined. I don't trust those vids you get on YouTube. Eg mma v karate etc cuz they are always going to be biased on whatever side is wanting to do the filming lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Haha that's just how you took it mate. I have been in violent situations most I won't talk about. Everything I have mentioned as in what to do is from LEARNING what to do. I have learned which parts of the body are best to attack so you end up the better off. It's not rocket science mate anyone can learn it if they are interested and want to. I never once said im super human or a tough guy, I'm just confident in what i have learned. Wether or not I like confrontation or not that's my choice.
> 
> You ask me a question about defending yourself ill tell you how to do it. If you disagree with it then pick points to discuss. You've just come on here with a picture of what you have seen in movies and shown nothing but disrespect. That's just who you are and you can't help it but just cuz you don't no something don't mean others don't.
> 
> If you were giving me tips on lifting weights correctly I would listen as you have more experience at that. I wouldn't tell you your wrong just because I haven't tried it that way.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Bit far from me mate lol. I was suppose to go with my mate once who teaches classes, i was going to spar with him etc *but it never happened in the end. *
> 
> It's not something I would like to learn as it's not my thing but as I say if you were willing to meet and have a spar etc I would be up for that, I'd be willing to learn new things from you and maybe show you things if you was willing to do the same.
> 
> We both have different backgrounds in martial arts and would be interesting to see them combined. I don't trust those vids you get on YouTube. Eg mma v karate etc cuz they are always going to be biased on whatever side is wanting to do the filming lol.


 i sense that is the outcome of most of your stories.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> i sense that is the outcome of most of your stories.


 Well if that's what you think please don't concern yourself with any of my threads or posts. Be a bigger man instead of picking a fight with people on the forum as you clearly wouldn't be doing it in real life mate.

Or do you act like this for real to? From things you say I don't think so, unless your the type of person to pick fights but can't then see them through?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Well if that's what you think please don't concern yourself with any of my threads or posts. Be a bigger man instead of picking a fight with people on the forum as you clearly wouldn't be doing it in real life mate.
> 
> Or do you act like this for real to? From things you say I don't think so, unless your the type of person to pick fights but can't then see them through?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

I trained in aikido for over 10 years, i also have experience with small circle Ju Jutsu, very similar to aikido. Wing chun, western boxing, muay thai, jogo de pau Portuguese stick fighting, british combatives, i i have also taught aikido, self defence and combatives

for stretching look at PNF to speedily increase flexibility


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Bit far from me mate lol. I was suppose to go with my mate once who teaches classes, i was going to spar with him etc but it never happened in the end.
> 
> It's not something I would like to learn as it's not my thing but as I say if you were willing to meet and have a spar etc I would be up for that, I'd be willing to learn new things from you and maybe show you things if you was willing to do the same.
> 
> We both have different backgrounds in martial arts and would be interesting to see them combined. I don't trust those vids you get on YouTube. Eg mma v karate etc cuz they are always going to be biased on whatever side is wanting to do the filming lol.


 Definitely try a Bjj/mma gym it will be good for you. And the kubaton, if you actually use that there is a good chance you will do time. From the sound of it your hard as fcuk anyway lol so why carry one? Seriously with the way police operate these days just leave it at home It's just not worth the risk of a criminal record.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I've done 1st Aid training....now that's real life and death s**t


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Well if that's what you think please don't concern yourself with any of my threads or posts. Be a bigger man instead of picking a fight with people on the forum as you clearly wouldn't be doing it in real life mate.
> 
> Or do you act like this for real to? From things you say I don't think so, unless your the type of person to pick fights but can't then see them through?


 Lol,, fight?

You are 10st wet through FFS

Stop this silly pretence.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

NSGym said:


> I trained in aikido for over 10 years, i also have experience with small circle Ju Jutsu, very similar to aikido. Wing chun, western boxing, muay thai, jogo de pau Portuguese stick fighting, british combatives, i i have also taught aikido, self defence and combatives
> 
> for stretching look at PNF to speedily increase flexibility


 And back on the topic I started finally.

Which is your favourite style mate? I just think aikido is awesome personally. I did Karate but it never excited me like training in aikido did. I can't wait to get back to it in the new year.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Lol,, fight?
> 
> You are 10st wet through FFS
> 
> Stop this silly pretence.


 Hahaha  . You do know your the absolute cliché of someone who thinks a real fight using self defence techniques is the same as what you see on films.

Weight and build have nothing to do with it mate. We are all human and we all hurt the same way. Again your not going to believe that way of thinking as you obviously no best.

What lessons did you learn from going to a fight where he had plenty of back up?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

get2big said:


> Definitely try a Bjj/mma gym it will be good for you. And the kubaton, if you actually use that there is a good chance you will do time. From the sound of it your hard as fcuk anyway lol so why carry one? Seriously with the way police operate these days just leave it at home It's just not worth the risk of a criminal record.


 Never said I was hard mate. People just presume. Being confident in yourself doesn't make you a hard man.

It's one of those things, do I carry it and hopefully never use it but run the risk of being caught? Or use it once which could help save my life? I only carry it if im out where I no there could be trouble etc.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Hahaha  . You do know your the absolute cliché of someone who thinks a real fight using self defence techniques is the same as what you see on films.
> 
> Weight and build have nothing to do with it mate. We are all human and we all hurt the same way. Again your not going to believe that way of thinking as you obviously no best.
> 
> *What lessons did you learn from going to a fight where he had plenty of back up? *


 To take you with me next time, obviously.

All hurt the same way?

Do you think a trained ring fighter responds the same way to a punch as someone on the street?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Never said I was hard mate. People just presume. Being confident in yourself doesn't make you a hard man.
> 
> It's one of those things, do I carry it and hopefully never use it but run the risk of being caught? Or use it once which could help save my life? *I only carry it if im out where I no there could be trouble etc.*


 If your going to a place where you KNOW there could be trouble why go to said place??? This thread has been amusing up til i read you carry a fuking weapon around with you. What a stupid thing to do!!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> To take you with me next time, obviously.
> 
> All hurt the same way?
> 
> Do you think a trained ring fighter responds the same way to a punch as someone on the street?


 Yes please do I would love to see it  .

How do you mean with your last point? How he reacts or the outcome of the punch to his body?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Yes please do I would love to see it  .
> 
> How do you mean with your last point?* How he reacts or the outcome of the punch to his body? *


 Both.

I have just had a skim of your posts since you joined and I dont believe this years of martial arts for a second.

Who did you study your Aikido with and for how long?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

herc said:


> If your going to a place where you KNOW there could be trouble why go to said place??? This thread has been amusing up til i read you carry a fuking weapon around with you. What a stupid thing to do!!


 I mean if i go places where people are going to be p1ssed up etc mate.

Takes some training to use it properly. You can make your own, just cut abut of broom handle about 4 inches long.

It's not like carrying a knife or gun lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I mean if i go places where people are going to be p1ssed up etc mate.
> 
> Takes some training to use it properly. You can make your own, just cut abut of broom handle about 4 inches long.
> 
> *It's not like carrying a knife or gun lol*


 it is if you are trained to use it, if you were trained you would know that.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Both.
> 
> I have just had a skim of your posts since you joined and I dont believe this years of martial arts for a second.
> 
> Who did you study your Aikido with and for how long?


 As the effect on the body would vary on the persons pain threshold. A person who doesn't know how to throw a proper punch would probably come at you with arms all over the place swinging about. You will probably agree with that?

As a reaction you must decide what is "reasonable force" but when you have trained you understand how to do techniques etc so you just know. The fighter could just put his arms up to defend then punch back, he will do it in a controlled manner, or he should do anyway. The guys who prefer the grappling would be better suited to moving around to get behind him and applying a sleeper hold. There's thousands of things you can do in theory mate.

I did aikido from about 16/17 till I was about 20/21 and the club closed. I will be starting at a new dojo in the new year. Please feel free to come along if your local?

I do not care what you believe or don't mate. I'm only replying to you cuz I think it's funny.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> As the effect on the body would vary on the persons pain threshold. A person who doesn't know how to throw a proper punch would probably come at you with arms all over the place swinging about. You will probably agree with that?
> 
> As a reaction you must decide what is "reasonable force" but when you have trained you understand how to do techniques etc so you just know. The fighter could just put his arms up to defend then punch back, he will do it in a controlled manner, or he should do anyway. The guys who prefer the grappling would be better suited to moving around to get behind him and applying a sleeper hold. There's thousands of things you can do in theory mate.
> 
> ...


 and its name was?

And the instructor was?

Come on mate, you are only 25 . its not that long ago.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> and its name was?
> 
> And the instructor was?
> 
> Come on mate, you are only 25 . its not that long ago.


 Tenchi ryu aikido (spelling may be off)

Most of it was taught by a Grahame bachelor.

You may not agree with me or belive stuff I write mate but one thing I am not and that's liar!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Tenchi ryu aikido (spelling may be off)
> 
> *Most of it was taught by a Grahame bachelor.*
> 
> You may not agree with me or belive stuff I write mate but one thing I am not and that's liar!


 does Graham still teach?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> does Graham still teach?


 Not unless he comes back from the grave mate. Not sure if his son does anything nothing come up on a local search if he does.

The new one im going to go to is called black star but I haven't a clue about how they run things yet.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

harrison180 said:


> I mean if i go places where people are going to be p1ssed up etc mate.
> 
> Takes some training to use it properly. You can make your own, just cut abut of broom handle about 4 inches long.
> 
> It's not like carrying a knife or gun lol


 Genuine question mate, why can't you just go out, enjoy yourself and not think about scrapping? You see most normal people, whether they are hard or soft can go out for the night without feeling the need to carry a weapon.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Genuine question mate, why can't you just go out, enjoy yourself and not think about scrapping? You see most normal people, whether they are hard or soft can go out for the night without feeling the need to carry a weapon.


 Can't help it mate. Wish I didn't sometimes. I do still enjoy myself etc. There you go really, what you do in life and the people you're with effect everything.

I don't think about scrapping I think about if im attacked. It's just a habit I won't ever shake off.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Weight and build have nothing to do with it mate.


 Why do weight classes exist then?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

harrison180 said:


> Can't help it mate. Wish I didn't sometimes. I do still enjoy myself etc. There you go really, what you do in life and the people you're with effect everything.
> 
> I don't think about scrapping I think about if im attacked. It's just a habit I won't ever shake off.


 That's a shame mate, I would never go out if I was on edge like that all the time.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Can't help it mate. Wish I didn't sometimes. I do still enjoy myself etc. There you go really, what you do in life and the people you're with effect everything.
> 
> I don't think about scrapping I think about if im attacked. It's just a habit I won't ever shake off.


 have you seen bruce lee fight chuck norris in enter the dragon?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> That's a shame mate, I would never go out if I was on edge like that all the time.


 I can hide it well now mate, had years of practice lol. Sometimes it helps, I'm always alert and can avoid things before it turns into something. I don't have to be on my guard I no that but it's just how I am. I don't let it effect a night out or anything.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> have you seen bruce lee fight chuck norris in enter the dragon?


 Course I have mate. Brilliant film,brilliant scene.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IC1 said:


> Why do weight classes exist then?


 To make it a fair fight when your standing toe to toe with them mate in a sporting event. I think it was you though who said the UFC was better without weight class. A light weight fighter against a huge bomber is great aslong as the big bloke don't catch the smaller one lol.

If you were going up someone alot bigger than you then that's what you would develop, speed and plenty of it. Would like to see how it works in a grappling sport though. Maybe that's why they made it into weight classes?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Not unless he comes back from the grave mate. Not sure if his son does anything nothing come up on a local search if he does.
> 
> The new one im going to go to is called black star but I haven't a clue about how they run things yet.


 Yes, he died in 2010, around the time he would have been teaching you.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Course I have mate. Brilliant film,brilliant scene.


 Really? I haven't

I have seen him fight Norris in WAY of the Dragon though


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Yes, he died in 2010, around the time he would have been teaching you.


 Would of been about right yeah mate. We had a few other teachers come in but it wasn't the same and the numbers dropped. I stopped going so much and it closed abit later on.

Having fun stalking me are you?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> To make it a fair fight when your standing toe to toe with them mate in a sporting event. I think it was you though who said the UFC was better without weight class. *A light weight fighter against a huge bomber is great aslong as the big bloke don't catch the smaller one lol.*
> 
> If you were going up someone alot bigger than you then that's what you would develop, speed and plenty of it. Would like to see how it works in a grappling sport though. Maybe that's why they made it into weight classes?


 Hahaha . You do know your the absolute cliché of someone who thinks a real fight using self defence techniques is the same as what you see on films.

*Weight and build have nothing to do with it mate*. We are all human and we all hurt the same way. Again your not going to believe that way of thinking as you obviously no best.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Really? I haven't
> 
> I have seen him fight Norris in WAY of the Dragon though


 I only read the Bruce Lee chuck norris bit mate. Either way the scene in the colosseum is brilliant  .

Best chuck norris film is lone wolf mcquade imo. Have you seen that mate?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Hahaha . You do know your the absolute cliché of someone who thinks a real fight using self defence techniques is the same as what you see on films.
> 
> *Weight and build have nothing to do with it mate*. We are all human and we all hurt the same way. Again your not going to believe that way of thinking as you obviously no best.


 Haha knew that was coming. My point to you was based on a street fight his point was about a sporting fight. In a sporting fight your not going to go for the eyes or serious techniques like that. That's the point I was making. You can hurt a 30 stone guy just as easy as you can a 5 stone guy. Each have advantages and disadvantages mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Really? I haven't
> 
> I have seen him fight Norris in WAY of the Dragon though


 A martial arts fan who cant name the right Bruce Lee film.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Haha knew that was coming. My point to you was based on a street fight his point was about a sporting fight. In a sporting fight your not going to go for the eyes or serious techniques like that. That's the point I was making. You can hurt a 30 stone guy just as easy as you can a 5 stone guy. Each have advantages and disadvantages mate.


 can the big guy not go for the little guys eyes?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Harrison you are the type of guy that thinks that Bruce Lee would be able to beat up Lennox Lewis and various ridiculous thoughts like that. You are a throwback to Year 8


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> can the big guy not go for the little guys eyes?


 You really asking that?

Well I wouldn't recommend it in a match that's broadcast mate. I think it may damage his career slightly.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Harrison you are the type of guy that thinks that Bruce Lee would be able to beat up Lennox Lewis and various ridiculous thoughts like that. You are a throwback to Year 8


 Why couldn't he? Cuz he did films? Have a look into the man behind what you see on films mate then come back to me.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> You really asking that?
> 
> Well I wouldn't recommend it in a match that's broadcast mate. I think it may damage his career slightly.


 So how can eye gouging be an advantage for a small guy?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Why couldn't he? Cuz he did films? Have a look into the man behind what you see on films mate then come back to me.


 Why couldn't he? cos he'd be fighting Lennox Lewis FFS


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Why couldn't he? cos he'd be fighting Lennox Lewis FFS


 f**k him mate, hes never been in a dojo or martial arts centre in his life.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Why couldn't he? cos he'd be fighting Lennox Lewis FFS


 What's Lewis reach?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> What's Lewis reach?


 I don't know off of the top of my head

How many competitive fights has Bruce Lee won?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> What's Lewis reach?


 who would win in a fight between Bruce lee and Steven seagal ?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> So how can eye gouging be an advantage for a small guy?


 It wouldn't. I said that as technique that you wouldn't see in a tv sports match. Keep up mate your fvcking sh1t at this trolling lark lol. I'm enjoying it though.

Little guy will want to get the bigger guy off balance in a street fight. A small guys advantage should be speed.

In a prize fight he would try to knacker the bigger guy out over the rounds. They can watch opponents previous fights and work out how to fight against that person.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> What's Lewis reach?


 84" which is 213cm.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I don't know off of the top of my head
> 
> How many competitive fights has Bruce Lee won?


 Dunno mate im not that much of a fan of his tbh. I felt the whole Asian film side let him down of what he could of become. Enter the dragon was his best film but it was to late by then


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Dunno mate im not that much of a fan of his tbh. I felt the whole Asian film side let him down of what he could of become. Enter the dragon was his best film but it was to late by then


 He never had a competitive fight

So we don't know how good he was

Most of his physical feats are hearsay


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Dunno mate im not that much of a fan of his tbh. I felt the whole Asian film side let him down of what he could of become. Enter the dragon was his best film but it was to late by then


 When we used to go to Wales off road riding for the weekend, there were quite a few occasions when one of the lads would get brave after a few beers n enter the dragon...a Welsh dragon!!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> who would win in a fight between Bruce lee and Steven seagal ?


 I'd say segal But that's cuz I'm a big fan lol.

Early 90's segal that is not segal now. I think the money and nice food went to his head abit lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Dunno mate im not that much of a fan of his tbh. I felt the whole Asian film side let him down of what he could of become. Enter the dragon was his best film but it was to late by then


 it was none

Enter the dragon was based around John Saxon, not Bruce Lee.

Bruce only played a minor role.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> He never had a competitive fight
> 
> So we don't know how good he was
> 
> Most of his physical feats are hearsay


 Bit like our Capri driving bad ass street fighting mo'fo Harrison?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 84" which is 213cm.


 I can't find the bit I was after about lees kicking ability.

It would of been a good fight with lees speed and Lewis power


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> it was none
> 
> Enter the dragon was based around John Saxon, not Bruce Lee.
> 
> Bruce only played a minor role.


 Really? You sure we are on about the same film mate? Didn't see any John saxon defeating the bad guy at the end, saving the prisoners or doing very much tbh. He had a punch up on a golf course and a fight in the comp then found the hookers.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I'd say segal But that's cuz I'm a big fan lol.
> 
> Early 90's segal that is not segal now. I think the money and nice food went to his head abit lol


 Its Seagal, for such a big fan you would think you could spell his name.

Seagal was an actor FFS.






How anyone can study this for longer than a week without cracking up and laughing is beyond me.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> When we used to go to Wales off road riding for the weekend, there were quite a few occasions when one of the lads would get brave after a few beers n enter the dragon...a Welsh dragon!!


 Beats a sheep I guess lol


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

banzi said:


> Its Seagal, for such a big fan you would think you could spell his name.
> 
> Seagal was an actor FFS.
> 
> ...


 'silly' is the most accurate word to describe it


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Its Seagal, for such a big fan you would think you could spell his name.
> 
> Seagal was an actor FFS.
> 
> ...


 No1 is asking you to.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

they call it the art of fighting, without fighting


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> 'silly' is the most accurate word to describe it


 Don't talk about it then if it don't interest you. Why be a cvnt about it?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I'd say segal But that's cuz I'm a big fan lol.
> 
> Early 90's segal that is not segal now. I think the money and nice food went to his head abit lol


 what about chuck Norris vs seagull


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Don't talk about it then if it don't interest you. Why be a cvnt about it?


 can you tell me why Aikido fighters never use Aikido when they get in a competitive fight?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Don't talk about it then if it don't interest you. Why be a cvnt about it?


 Because they're treating us like cvnts expecting us to believe that this crap is real when in reality it is just play fighting.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Its like Strictly Come Dancing


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

banzi said:


> Its like Strictly Come Dancing


 silly


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> what about chuck Norris vs seagull


 Not sure but would like to see it lol. When they were younger and in their prime I don't want to see it now mind.

Seagal and van damme were suppose to of had a fight at a party once and seagal won. Don't know the details or how much the media got their hands over it lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> Because they're treating us like cvnts expecting us to believe that this crap is real when in reality it is just play fighting.


 Don't watch it then. Don't reply on this thread as it clearly don't interest you. Have some respect for people. Seems that has gone from this forum all together.

If you would like to meet if your not to far away I would be more than willing to show you how it works mate? It's hard to describe without you feeling it but it works.

Obviously it looks all fun and games when you see people who know what they are doing. We learn to break fall quick so the pressure is released before bones and joints give way.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Don't watch it then. Don't reply on this thread as it clearly don't interest you. Have some respect for people. Seems that has gone from this forum all together.
> 
> If you would like to meet if your not to far away I would be more than willing to show you how it works mate? It's hard to describe without you feeling it but it works.
> 
> Obviously it looks all fun and games when you see people who know what they are doing. We learn to break fall quick so the pressure is released before bones and joints give way.


 So you're reckoning that if I kept running at you trying to take you down you reckon i'd be flipped several times and wouldn't be able to touch you?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Its like Strictly Come Dancing


 You should love it then. You old uns love abit of strictly.

It's xmas mate, haven't you got kids or grandkids you could be spending time with? Or your wife? Instead of being a miserable old cvnt trying to think he is big and clever by "picking" on someone.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> Harrison you are the type of guy that thinks that Bruce Lee would be able to beat up Lennox Lewis and various ridiculous thoughts like that. You are a throwback to Year 8


 He would


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> So you're reckoning that if I kept running at you trying to take you down you reckon i'd be flipped several times and wouldn't be able to touch you?


 No. We flip cuz we breakfall mate. Your wrist would go snap.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

TIDALWAVE said:


> He would


 I wouldnt get involved mate. This thread has long lost its purpose thanks to the usual trolls. Who I might add are fvcking awful at it haha.

I'm having fun though


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

has this been posted yet? not read the thread apart from last page


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Not sure but would like to see it lol. When they were younger and in their prime I don't want to see it now mind.
> 
> Seagal and van damme were suppose to of had a fight at a party once and seagal won. Don't know the details or how much the media got their hands over it lol


 so seagull wld beat Bruce lee but Norris vs seagull you're not sure ? Hows that work Bruce cld kick Norris's ass. He'd fvck seagull up.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> No. We flip cuz we breakfall mate. Your wrist would go snap.


 would it chuff, even if you have actually done this I doubt (like the videos) you've ever been ran at with any conviction. It's a performance art not martial art.

I mean imagine if these techniques were actually real, imagine how it would change a sport like rugby. If this was actually real then why don't the top MMA fighters perform it?

Off topic mate but I have some magic beans if you're interested?


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Lots of hard men in here.

BJJ, certain karates, kickboxing etc are all good self defence.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Lots of hard men in here.
> 
> BJJ, certain karates, kickboxing etc are all good self defence.


 This is UKM mate.

You'll soon realise everyone here is a hard man. Everyone trains mma, earns 100k a year, drives an Audi and shags miss world on the weekend.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

TIDALWAVE said:


> He would


 Why do you think the 9st movie star Bruce Lee who never had a competitive fight would be able to beat Lennox Lewis who is one of the greatest heavyweights of all time? please use a reasoned argument not based on hearsay


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> Why do you think the 9st movie star Bruce Lee who never had a competitive fight would be able to beat Lennox Lewis who is one of the greatest heavyweights of all time? please use a reasoned argument not based on hearsay


 because Lennox had braids on his head....any black guy with braids, aint to be ****ed with.....Lennox, Snoop Dogg, Predator etc


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> because Lennox had braids on his head....any black guy with braids, aint to be ****ed with.....Lennox, Snoop Dogg, Predator etc


 coolio too


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> so seagull wld beat Bruce lee but Norris vs seagull you're not sure ? Hows that work Bruce cld kick Norris's ass. He'd fvck seagull up.


 Guess we will never no mate. Only have opinions on it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> This is UKM mate.
> 
> You'll soon realise everyone here is a hard man. Everyone trains mma, earns 100k a year, drives an Audi and shags miss world on the weekend.


 Haha that's only been the past few months mate. It was full of decent people on here when I joined. Then some went into troll mode but in those days they had rules and a mod who would join in threads so there was a thinning out.

If you was here then you will no what I'm on about lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> would it chuff, even if you have actually done this I doubt (like the videos) you've ever been ran at with any conviction. It's a performance art not martial art.
> 
> I mean imagine if these techniques were actually real, imagine how it would change a sport like rugby. If this was actually real then why don't the top MMA fighters perform it?
> 
> Off topic mate but I have some magic beans if you're interested?


 Ignorance gets you nowhere mate. Now we can either have a real discussion about it as I was once sort of like you and thought well that can't be real but it is.

The reason it's not in mma etc is there's no striking moves in it. Your relying on the movement of the opponent and putting then off balance. Once they are off balance they go on the floor easy.

When it was first developed it was ment as a "peaceful" martial art. When done the real way you cause intense pain but long lasting damage. Some of the techniques cause bad pain. If your clever you wouldn't want to get up and try again. Like I said it's hard to explain without showing you. So we can either discuss it if you wish or you can carry on being like a little child trying to pick an Internet argument. Which you won't get from cuz it's not worth it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

barsnack said:


> because Lennox had braids on his head....any black guy with braids, aint to be ****ed with.....Lennox, Snoop Dogg, Predator etc


 Was predator black lol?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

This guy is such a fraud


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Always makes me laugh, stick on a tapout t-shirt, 6months down 1 of the thousands of 'mma' gyms that have popped up, 1 local fight, and call themselves mma fighters, who are all the instructors at these so called gyms, where did they appear from.......


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

12 gauge said:


> This guy is such a fraud


 The thing was, both Silva and Machida went on record to thank Seagal and say that he had been training with them. I agree he's a bit of a fruit (like most Hollywood stars in there 60's) but I do think he gets a bad press.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Ignorance gets you nowhere mate. Now we can either have a real discussion about it as I was once sort of like you and thought well that can't be real but it is.
> 
> The reason it's not in mma etc is there's no striking moves in it. Your relying on the movement of the opponent and putting then off balance. Once they are off balance they go on the floor easy.
> 
> When it was first developed it was ment as a "peaceful" martial art. When done the real way you cause intense pain but long lasting damage. Some of the techniques cause bad pain. If your clever you wouldn't want to get up and try again. Like I said it's hard to explain without showing you. So we can either discuss it if you wish or you can carry on being like a little child trying to pick an Internet argument. Which you won't get from cuz it's not worth it.


 MMA is a hybrid of various martial arts, even if there aren't any striking moves in haikido the fighters would be at least able to utilise the takedown techniques then add the rest, perhaps a hammerfirst or whatever they saw fit.

Do you genuinely believe in those videos the haikido practitioner is being ran at with conviction?

And stop backhandedly offering me out by saying you will show me lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Always makes me laugh, stick on a tapout t-shirt, 6months down 1 of the thousands of 'mma' gyms that have popped up, 1 local fight, and call themselves mma fighters, who are all the instructors at these so called gyms, where did they appear from.......


 I don't like how commercial it is. I suppose there was money to be made so people go and turn it into a huge business. I wonder how long before it gets ruined?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> The thing was, both Silva and Machida went on record to thank Seagal and say that he had been training with them.


 They were being polite mate, for him to suggest that he taught Silva his moves is just B/S


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> MMA is a hybrid of various martial arts, even if there aren't any striking moves in haikido the fighters would be at least able to utilise the takedown techniques then add the rest, perhaps a hammerfirst or whatever they saw fit.
> 
> Do you genuinely believe in those videos the haikido practitioner is being ran at with conviction?
> 
> And stop backhandedly offering me out by saying you will show me lol


 I'm not offering you out mate. I'm asking if you genuinely want to meet up so I can show you how it works that's all. I wouldn't do anything serious just show you the principles of it.

When your training you attack at full speed and full power so the defence can do the technique properly. I don't have a problem with you but you clearly do to me, I've never said anything personal to you as far as I remember. Infact I no I haven't cuz I'm better than that. I have more respect for people and their opinions.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

12 gauge said:


> They were being polite mate, for him to suggest that he taught Silva his moves is just B/S


 I've got no doubt he trained with them and taught them something, he's a 7th Dan black belt, to a karate guy like Machida that carries some weight. Whether it was of any use in the octagon is a different matter though


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> I don't like how commercial it is. I suppose there was money to be made so people go and turn it into a huge business. I wonder how long before it gets ruined?


 It was ruined not long after the first ufc's when mma gyms sprung up in every city, town and village, its like fkn zumba. Every 2nd chav you see has a tapout t-shirt, full of gear, thinks hes he-man, choreographed bjj guard training. As above, what works in the gym, and cage doesnt work in the street, its the difference between chess, and draughts.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I've got no doubt he trained with them and taught them something, he's a 7th Dan black belt, to a karate guy like Machida that carries some weight. Whether it was of any use in the octagon is a different matter though


 Watch the vids I posted mate


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I'm not offering you out mate. I'm asking if you genuinely want to meet up so I can show you how it works that's all. I wouldn't do anything serious just show you the principles of it.
> 
> When your training you attack at full speed and full power so the defence can do the technique properly. I don't have a problem with you but you clearly do to me, I've never said anything personal to you as far as I remember. Infact I no I haven't cuz I'm better than that. I have more respect for people and their opinions.


 I'm making some decent points-Not trolling, if it is a viable technique, as I said why isn't it incorporated into MMA?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Was predator black lol?


 he drank Cool Aid in the Jungle...might as well be in NWA


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> It was ruined not long after the first ufc's when mma gyms sprung up in every city, town and village, its like fkn zumba. Every 2nd chav you see has a tapout t-shirt, full of gear, thinks hes he-man, choreographed bjj guard training. As above, what works in the gym, and cage doesnt work in the street, its the difference between chess, and draughts.


 It can only get worse mate.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

12 gauge said:


> Watch the vids I posted mate


 I have mate, I have already said he chats s**t, as I say, can't think of any sixty odd year olds that don't. He just wants to remain relevant, he's human. The problem was he made his mouth go, which was why Anderson distanced himself. I doubt Machida woukd be as disrespectful though, because of the backgrounds.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I'm making some decent points-Not trolling, if it is a viable technique, as I said why isn't it incorporated into MMA?


 Cuz it doesn't make for an interesting sport mate. What you have seen on those videos are two people that no what they are doing. Yes it hurts but we also no how to break fall so we don't get seriously injured.

There's so many things you train to get perfect but it basically is like a lever action. Your manipulating a small part of their body so all their weight goes on it. So like i said before on wrist the practitioner would flip over where as an attacker would have atleast a sprained wrist. I would like to see aikido incorporated in mma but as it's not a fighting art as such like karate, muay thai etc it just doesn't get used.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Cuz it doesn't make for an interesting sport mate. What you have seen on those videos are two people that no what they are doing. Yes it hurts but we also no how to break fall so we don't get seriously injured.
> 
> There's so many things you train to get perfect but it basically is like a lever action. Your manipulating a small part of their body so all their weight goes on it. So like i said before on wrist the practitioner would flip over where as an attacker would have atleast a sprained wrist. I would like to see aikido incorporated in mma but as it's not a fighting art as such like karate, muay thai etc it just doesn't get used.


 I don't agree, it doesn't matter how interesting it is, if it is beneficial they will use it in MMA. Ju Jitsu and Wrestling are extremely boring martial arts but they're two of the most popular martial arts in MMA-Because they work well

So if Aikido was so effective then a fighter would use it but incorporate the other martial arts into it as needed. Don't forget that they can do what they like in MMA it isn't like they decide on which martial arts are exciting then dictate to the fighters what they can and can't use.

This was the whole premise to the UFC, fight various martial artists against each other, see what is the best-In true Darwinism style the weaker martial arts have been cut and today it's a hybrid of boxing, kickboxing, wrestling and bjj pretty much. If Aikido is as effective as those it would be there too, cos these fighters wanna win.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

ellisrimmer said:


> I don't agree, it doesn't matter how interesting it is, if it is beneficial they will use it in MMA. Ju Jitsu and Wrestling are extremely boring martial arts but they're two of the most popular martial arts in MMA-Because they work well
> 
> So if Aikido was so effective then a fighter would use it but incorporate the other martial arts into it as needed. Don't forget that they can do what they like in MMA it isn't like they decide on which martial arts are exciting then dictate to the fighters what they can and can't use.
> 
> This was the whole premise to the UFC, fight various martial artists against each other, see what is the best-In true Darwinism style the weaker martial arts have been cut and today it's a hybrid of boxing, kickboxing, wrestling and bjj pretty much. If Aikido is as effective as those it would be there too, cos these fighters wanna win.


 Agree with 99% of that apart from the 'they can do what they like in mma' bit. Originally this was the whole premise of the UFC, but to make it marketable it has been watered down a fair bit.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Agree with 99% of that apart from the 'they can do what they like in mma' bit. Originally this was the whole premise of the UFC, but to make it marketable it has been watered down a fair bit.


 I meant they can style wise, not that there aren't any rules


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I don't agree, it doesn't matter how interesting it is, if it is beneficial they will use it in MMA. Ju Jitsu and Wrestling are extremely boring martial arts but they're two of the most popular martial arts in MMA-Because they work well
> 
> So if Aikido was so effective then a fighter would use it but incorporate the other martial arts into it as needed. Don't forget that they can do what they like in MMA it isn't like they decide on which martial arts are exciting then dictate to the fighters what they can and can't use.
> 
> This was the whole premise to the UFC, fight various martial artists against each other, see what is the best-In true Darwinism style the weaker martial arts have been cut and today it's a hybrid of boxing, kickboxing, wrestling and bjj pretty much. If Aikido is as effective as those it would be there too, cos these fighters wanna win.


 As I have said I don't no much to comment about mma mate. The Styles you have mentioned are your basic fighting styles of martial arts. Aikido isn't like that at all. As I say it's hard to explain without showing you. It's like fighting without fighting. It's a form of self defence not an actual fighting art.

You could use it in MMA I guess, if judo is used in it then alot of techniques from that are the same. Hip throws, chokes, arm locks, leg locks etc all that is used in aikido. The main principle probably wouldn't be as a sport. I'll watch some matches tomorrow and see if i can pick out techniques that may be used mate.

You ever seen a bullfight? The matador hardly moves, the bull does all the work and attacking, wearing himself down. Then when your opening comes along you stick in your move to finish the fight. That's the best way I can explain it really without showing you.

I'll see if my mates free and I'll do you a clip showing you some things and how it works if you want?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Every time an Aikido guy gets in a ring he reverts to normal fighting, why, its because his opponent isn't an acrobat who's in on the joke.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

A friend of mine is a reasonably talented boxer, he went to one of these dojos for a session, knowing he'd been in a ring and sensing a chance to show off the instructor asked him to try and punch him and told the class the lad wouldn't lay a finger on him and would end up on the floor...

The instructor got punched in the nose.

His response, "you're punching all wrong, you need to do it slower"


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> Why do you think the 9st movie star Bruce Lee who never had a competitive fight would be able to beat Lennox Lewis who is one of the greatest heavyweights of all time? please use a reasoned argument not based on hearsay


 You'll soon realise weight means fvckall in a fight if one is good at fighting.

Lennox Lewis could punch and that's it. It's a well known fact Bruce Lee was an expert martial artist who training methods were beyond his years.

Being in a competitive fight means nothing.

Guys I know who do BJJ and kickboxing have never been in a competitive fight they know how to fight and are used to taking a punch.

They would knock the crap out of most people.

End of discussion.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> As I have said I don't no much to comment about mma mate. The Styles you have mentioned are your basic fighting styles of martial arts. Aikido isn't like that at all. As I say it's hard to explain without showing you. It's like fighting without fighting. It's a form of self defence not an actual fighting art.
> 
> You could use it in MMA I guess, if judo is used in it then alot of techniques from that are the same. Hip throws, chokes, arm locks, leg locks etc all that is used in aikido. The main principle probably wouldn't be as a sport. I'll watch some matches tomorrow and see if i can pick out techniques that may be used mate.
> 
> ...


 do it with a MMA guy rather than your mate who has been choreographed to throw himself around the room.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> You'll soon realise weight means fvckall in a fight if one is good at fighting.
> 
> Lennox Lewis could punch and that's it.* It's a well known fact Bruce Lee was an expert martial artist who training methods were beyond his years*.
> 
> ...


 who never tested himself in a competitive fight, oh and was 147lb, he could hit Lennox all day and bounce off him.

End of discussion?

Hardly.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

banzi said:


> do it with a MMA guy rather than your mate who has been choreographed to throw himself around the room.


 If I were in mainland uk I'd have happily helped out unless he wants to travel to Belfast !


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

herc said:


> If I were in mainland uk I'd have happily helped out unless he wants to travel to Belfast !


 if you are not proficient in the forward roll and somersault he would break your wrist.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

banzi said:


> if you are not proficient in the forward roll and somersault he would break your wrist.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> would it chuff, even if you have actually done this I doubt (like the videos) you've ever been ran at with any conviction. It's a performance art not martial art.
> 
> I mean imagine if these techniques were actually real,* imagine how it would change a sport like rugby.* If this was actually real then why don't the top MMA fighters perform it?
> 
> Off topic mate but I have some magic beans if you're interested?


 yes, a 17 stone forward running at you full speed trying to hand you off would be taken down in a second, if he didnt go down he would end up with a shattered wrist and forearm.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> do it with a MMA guy rather than your mate who has been choreographed to throw himself around the room.


 What difference does it make? I was going to show him in an instructional way so it doesn't matter who I use.

Your really being quite pathetic you no for a 50 year old. We are actually back on discussing the topic until you post crap trying to annoy people. Why don't you be a man and leave the discussion? I'm sure there will be other threads you can spend your sad little existence trying to troll and your clearly not getting any attention at home but if this is how you are for real I can see why.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> What difference does it make? *I was going to show him in an instructional way so it doesn't matter who I use.*
> 
> Your really being quite pathetic you no for a 50 year old. We are actually back on discussing the topic until you post crap trying to annoy people. Why don't you be a man and leave the discussion? I'm sure there will be other threads you can spend your sad little existence trying to troll and your clearly not getting any attention at home but if this is how you are for real I can see why.


 of course it does, if someone wants to stop you you cant throw them around, jeez if you grabbed my wrist I could lift you off the floor like a rag doll FFS.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> yes, a 17 stone forward running at you full speed trying to hand you off would be taken down in a second, if he didnt go down he would end up with a shattered wrist and forearm.


 You no how typical you sound? It's so funny it's unreal. It's that exact thinking that makes this work.

Imagine that 17 stone guy running towards you at full pelt. Aikido is about timing so at the right time you move to the side, twist his arm back on himself until he can't go anymore. It's like when you crack a whip.

Don't no why I'm wasting my time on you though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> You no how typical you sound? It's so funny it's unreal. It's that exact thinking that makes this work.
> 
> Imagine that 17 stone guy running towards you at full pelt. Aikido is about timing so at the right time you move to the side, twist his arm back on himself until he can't go anymore. It's like when you crack a whip.
> 
> Don't no why I'm wasting my time on you though.


 so why dont rugby players use it?

Jeez, you have never had a competitive fight , or even a real fight.

Step aside, catch his arm, twist it back.

What do you think the guys doing when you are doing all that s**t, you grab his arm he wrenches it free from your puny little grasp.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

herc said:


> If I were in mainland uk I'd have happily helped out unless he wants to travel to Belfast !


 Thanks for the offer mate but Belfast is a little to far to make an instructional video for someone though lol.

Something else I see they don't tech in martial arts classes anymore and that's respect.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Thanks for the offer mate but Belfast is a little to far to make an instructional video for someone though lol.
> 
> *Something else I see they don't tech in martial arts classes anymore and that's respect.*


 Respect is earned , not taught.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Thanks for the offer mate but Belfast is a little to far to make an instructional video for someone though lol.
> 
> *Something else I see they don't tech in martial arts classes anymore and that's respect.*


 Martial Arts is complete different to what you do @harrison180 WWF is more realistic! I have full respect for all walk of life and respect for my opponent facing me. You are harping on about respect yet you carry an offensive weapon out on the street. IF your so called sport/hobby is not about attacking but more defending by takedowns, wrist throws etc then why do you need a weapon??


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> so why dont rugby players use it?


 I suppose they do when you see them dodge at the last second and push off the opponent.

It's nothing technical it's just basic science of force and movement that's all.

If you think your clever enough to take the p1ss out of something you don't understand why don't you open your tiny mind and learn about it instead? The offer is there if your not to far to travel mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I suppose they do when you see them dodge at the last second and push off the opponent.
> 
> It's nothing technical it's just basic science of force and movement that's all.
> 
> If you think your clever enough to take the p1ss out of something you don't understand why don't you open your tiny mind and learn about it instead? The offer is there if your not to far to travel mate.


 but the tackler should just grab the arm of the player trying to push him off and use his weight to flip him acrobatically into the air, the crowd would go crazy.

Why doesnt he do this, you claim its easy.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> of course it does, if someone wants to stop you you cant throw them around, jeez if you grabbed my wrist I could lift you off the floor like a rag doll FFS.


 Yeah I no you could that's basic knowledge. Your bigger and stronger than me so i'm not going to be doing anything that allows you to use your strength.

Look im trying to explain to you how it works, your getting it so how about you leave it?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Yeah I no you could that's basic knowledge. Your bigger and stronger than me so *i'm not going to be doing anything that allows you to use your strength. *
> 
> Look im trying to explain to you how it works, your getting it so how about you leave it?


 Your only defense is to grab my wrist, you cant just keep sidestepping all day.

As soon as you grab me you are vulnerable

Hell, you cant even punch in Aikido, what on earth are you going to do?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

herc said:


> Martial Arts is complete different to what you do @harrison180 WWF is more realistic! I have full respect for all walk of life and respect for my opponent facing me. You are harping on about respect yet you carry an offensive weapon out on the street. IF your so called sport/hobby is not about attacking but more defending by takedowns, wrist throws etc then why do you need a weapon??


 Have you ever seen or used a kubotan mate? I wouldn't even call it a weapon tbh.

If your not a fan of aikido then fine but respect those who are. I haven't said anything disrespectful to the styles you do or mma. I enjoy it because it's not about brute force or high physical activity. It's about control and manipulation of the opponent.

When I started this thread I knew we would have debates etc up until banzi joined in that's what we had. Now the playground bully has arrived. I wouldn't mind if he was picking points properly but instead the sad old fvcker decides to stalk me and take the p1ss out of something he has no clue about. That's fine I have met many dumb people like that, I no his type but to go on for 10 plus pages about it. Really?

I will defend aikido cuz I personally think it's awesome same as you would mma but I didn't make this thread for some nob to ruin it for us.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Have you ever seen or used a kubotan mate?* I wouldn't even call it a weapon tbh. *
> 
> If your not a fan of aikido then fine but respect those who are. I haven't said anything disrespectful to the styles you do or mma. I enjoy it because it's not about brute force or high physical activity. It's about control and manipulation of the opponent.
> 
> ...


 No one cares what you call it, its what the courts call it that matters

The term 'offensive weapon' is defined as: "*any article made or adapted for use to causing injury to the person, or intended by the person having it with him for such use".*


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

harrison180 said:


> Have you ever seen or used a kubotan mate? I wouldn't even call it a weapon tbh.
> 
> If your not a fan of aikido then fine but respect those who are. I haven't said anything disrespectful to the styles you do or mma. I enjoy it because it's not about brute force or high physical activity. It's about control and manipulation of the opponent.
> 
> ...


 Best to walk away from it then, otherwise by New Year's Day we'll be on page 100 of 'Aikidos good', 'No it isn't', 'Why aren't rugby players black belts' bla bla bla.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

this thread is...............


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Have you ever seen or used a kubotan mate? I wouldn't even call it a weapon tbh.
> 
> If your not a fan of aikido then fine but respect those who are. I haven't said anything disrespectful to the styles you do or mma. I enjoy it because it's not about brute force or high physical activity. It's about control and manipulation of the opponent.
> 
> ...


 Dude its a weapon its what it is designed for regardless of your opinion. You stand up in court and say otherwise you will look like a fool! Im just lost you follow this sport yet risk your carreer, life etc carrying one.

Im sure if you got into bother in town one night your reacions and thinking will be way of whack 1 you will use it and you will hurt/kill someone! how would you feel then??


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> but the tackler should just grab the arm of the player trying to push him off and use his weight to flip him acrobatically into the air, the crowd would go crazy.
> 
> Why doesnt he do this, you claim its easy.


 He wouldn't flip over mate. Clearly the only martial arts you have ever come into contact with are on the tv. Those videos you posted are of people who know exactly what they are doing. I'll make it easier for you, go and watch a fight scene from bloodsport and then watch a match from UFC and notice the difference. You will see bloodsport looks a million times better as it's done by people who know what they are doing on set.

I don't know the rules of rugby I don't know where they would stand on grabbing and pulling like that.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> He wouldn't flip over mate. Clearly the only martial arts you have ever come into contact with are on the tv. Those videos you posted are of people who know exactly what they are doing. I'll make it easier for you, go and watch a fight scene from bloodsport and then watch a match from UFC and notice the difference. *You will see bloodsport looks a million times better as it's done by people who know what they are doing on set.*
> 
> I don't know the rules of rugby I don't know where they would stand on grabbing and pulling like that.


 yes, actors, exactly what aikido practitioners are


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Your only defense is to grab my wrist, you cant just keep sidestepping all day.
> 
> As soon as you grab me you are vulnerable
> 
> Hell, you cant even punch in Aikido, what on earth are you going to do?


 I can do what I like to win mate. Like mentioned before its like a bullfight. You seem to think what happens goes very slow, it doesn't mate.

Please feel free to come have a try? I'm not offering you out or anything, I'm trying to explain to you how it works and the principles behind it. You will see its all about science and timing.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> *I can do what I like to win mate.* Like mentioned before its like a bullfight. You seem to think what happens goes very slow, it doesn't mate.
> 
> Please feel free to come have a try? I'm not offering you out or anything, I'm trying to explain to you how it works and the principles behind it. You will see its all about science and timing.


 unfortunately for the aikido practitioner, so can the other guy.

If I walked up to you very slowly and took hold of your jacket and dragged you to the floor theres very little as an Aikido expert you could do about it, you rely on the other guy throwing himself at you.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Best to walk away from it then, otherwise by New Year's Day we'll be on page 100 of 'Aikidos good', 'No it isn't', 'Why aren't rugby players black belts' bla bla bla.


 I wouldn't mind if it was about aikido is good, no it isn't mate lol. It's now about someone who is trolling for no reason. I would like us to get back on topic and discuss it properly. Until he has gone we can't.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> He wouldn't flip over mate. Clearly the only martial arts you have ever come into contact with are on the tv. Those videos you posted are of people who know exactly what they are doing. I'll make it easier for you, go and watch a fight scene from bloodsport and then watch a match from UFC and notice the difference. You will see bloodsport looks a million times better as it's done by people who know what they are doing on set.
> 
> I don't know the rules of rugby I don't know where they would stand on grabbing and pulling like that.


 




Notice the first kick van damme threw






Now watch a real kick! Your telling me bloodsport looks a million times better???

and telling me to respect your sport yet you feel yours is superior to MMA?!!?!?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I wouldn't mind if it was about aikido is good, no it isn't mate lol. It's now about someone who is trolling for no reason. I would like us to get back on topic and discuss it properly. Until he has gone we can't.


 I am discussing it properly, just because you cant form counter arguments its not my fault.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> yes, actors, exactly what aikido practitioners are


 I really hope im there one day when you open your mouth to one mate.

Anyway id like to discuss the topic with people of a similar interest so as your willing to leave your keyboard and learn something I will wish you a merry Christmas and Happy New year mate.

I'm expecting you to quote others and try to recruit others on your bandwagon and take the p1ss out of me, that's what little bullies tend to do. Have a good Christmas


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> I'll make it easier for you, go and watch a fight scene from bloodsport and then watch a match from UFC and notice the difference. You will see bloodsport looks a million times better as it's done by people who know what they are doing on set.


 Oh dear.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> *I really hope im there one day when you open your mouth to one mate.*
> 
> Anyway id like to discuss the topic with people of a similar interest so as your willing to leave your keyboard and learn something I will wish you a merry Christmas and Happy New year mate.
> 
> I'm expecting you to quote others and try to recruit others on your bandwagon and take the p1ss out of me, that's what little bullies tend to do. Have a good Christmas


 I thought you were one?

Didnt you study under one of the best for 5 years?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> unfortunately for the aikido practitioner, so can the other guy.
> 
> If I walked up to you very slowly and took hold of your jacket and dragged you to the floor theres very little as an Aikido expert you could do about it, you rely on the other guy throwing himself at you.


 Then I make the force happen mate. If you walk towards me and grab me then ill go backwards so I keep your forward momentum going. Your also probably going to grab me to push me against a wall or something so you will add extra force to do that. It's all about timing.

Don't talk like you know what your on about mate you don't. If you bring up points like this I will answer them as your asking a question about it but you don't know how it works so stop talking like you do and learn about it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Oh dear.


 Oh dear what mate?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Then I make the force happen mate. If you walk towards me and grab me *then ill go backwards* so I keep your forward momentum going. Your also probably going to grab me to push me against a wall or something so you will add extra force to do that. It's all about timing.
> 
> Don't talk like you know what your on about mate you don't. If you bring up points like this I will answer them as your asking a question about it but you don't know how it works so stop talking like you do and learn about it.


 I wont let you go backwards, im much stronger than you.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

herc said:


> Dude its a weapon its what it is designed for regardless of your opinion. You stand up in court and say otherwise you will look like a fool! Im just lost you follow this sport yet risk your carreer, life etc carrying one.
> 
> Im sure if you got into bother in town one night your reacions and thinking will be way of whack 1 you will use it and you will hurt/kill someone! how would you feel then??


 If im stabbed I risk my career, life etc mate. As I have said before the people you spend parts of your life with effect you forever. I've never took it out my pocket at all mate. You seem to be under the impression I lose my temper or would use it first chance I got? That couldn't be more wrong.

That's only used to give me an advantage Eg one lad goes down and his mates wade in.

Would you rather be in court or the morgue mate?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> If im stabbed I risk my career, life etc mate. *As I have said before the people you spend parts of your life with effect you forever*. I've never took it out my pocket at all mate. You seem to be under the impression I lose my temper or would use it first chance I got? That couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> That's only used to give me an advantage Eg one lad goes down and his mates wade in.
> 
> Would you rather be in court or the morgue mate?


 why dont you keep better company?

Would have saved you 5 years of your life wasted learning a martial art that is of zero use in the real world.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> I wont let you go backwards, im much stronger than you.


 Then if you go backwards ill go forwards.

That's how it works, basic science. If you push I will pull, if you pull I will push. I'm always doing the opposite to you. Not once have i said im invincible, if it goes wrong which I will know full well it may do then I could be in trouble. Anyone who goes into a fight not expecting to be hurt is silly.

Tbh tho mate going on the scenario you gave and in a real life situation I wouldn't be fvcking about. You would my steel toe cap in your balls as soon as I could and if you go down id try and sprain/break your knee so you couldn't give chase. Like I said before get what you see in films out of your head it's nothing like that in real life mate.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> If im stabbed I risk my career, life etc mate. As I have said before the people you spend parts of your life with effect you forever. I've never took it out my pocket at all mate. You seem to be under the impression I lose my temper or would use it first chance I got? That couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> That's only used to give me an advantage Eg one lad goes down and his mates wade in.
> 
> Would you rather be in court or the morgue mate?


 That is very stupid! When you are not in the correct frame of mind you do things the body cant control. You have heard over and over again when someone carries an offensive weapon and gets into trouble the aul 'i didnt mean to use it' 'it was only there for protection' Stop kidding yourself lad!!

I am under the impression that anyone that has an offinsive weapon on them WILL use it! what is the point in carrying it then??

You use that you have a life sentence of murder against you! better dead than banged up for murder!

Why do you study this form of self defense and proceed to carry an offensive weapon. These sorts of sports are there to disarm attackers with weapons not you carry one yourself moron!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> why dont you keep better company?
> 
> Would have saved you 5 years of your life wasted learning a martial art that is of zero use in the real world.


 Some people are just to dumb to learn new things. Ignorant people are the dumbest of people im afraid.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> *Then if you go backwards ill go forwards. *
> 
> That's how it works, basic science. If you push I will pull, if you pull I will push. I'm always doing the opposite to you. Not once have i said im invincible, if it goes wrong which I will know full well it may do then I could be in trouble. Anyone who goes into a fight not expecting to be hurt is silly.
> 
> Tbh tho mate going on the scenario you gave and in a real life situation I wouldn't be fvcking about. You would my steel toe cap in your balls as soon as I could and if you go down id try and sprain/break your knee so you couldn't give chase. Like I said before get what you see in films out of your head it's nothing like that in real life mate.


 so what you are saying is you dont resist my force?

So what happens when I start taking you down on the floor, you just go with do you?

As for fu**ing about, neither would your opponent.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

herc said:


> That is very stupid! When you are not in the correct frame of mind you do things the body cant control. You have heard over and over again when someone carries an offensive weapon and gets into trouble the aul 'i didnt mean to use it' 'it was only there for protection' Stop kidding yourself lad!!
> 
> I am under the impression that anyone that has an offinsive weapon on them WILL use it! what is the point in carrying it then??
> 
> ...


 I think I know why, its about not resisting your opponent, so when he attacks you , you pass him the weapon.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

herc said:


> That is very stupid! When you are not in the correct frame of mind you do things the body cant control. You have heard over and over again when someone carries an offensive weapon and gets into trouble the aul 'i didnt mean to use it' 'it was only there for protection' Stop kidding yourself lad!!
> 
> I am under the impression that anyone that has an offinsive weapon on them WILL use it! what is the point in carrying it then??
> 
> ...


 Why you being personal?

We learn to use kubotans in aikido mate. You can't kill someone with them.

I'm not going into details on here mate. Those who carry weapons that have no clue how to use them are dangerous people. They are the "I didn't mean to use it" lot. Well if you don't have control then don't carry anything is all I can say.

I've seen to many people carrying knives and guns because they "feel safer" yeah you feel get a false sense of security carrying something like that and it goes to some people's heads. Well it's cuz of those people that is why I carry a small piece of plastic around with me occasionally.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

late contender for 'thread of the year'


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> so what you are saying is you dont resist my force?
> 
> So what happens when I start taking you down on the floor, you just go with do you?
> 
> As for fu**ing about, neither would your opponent.


 Yeah that's right. If I have got into a position where I'm going on the floor with you mate and not cuz I have put you there then something has gone seriously wrong at my end lol.

I hope he doesn't fvck about. I want him in a blind rage.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

barsnack said:


> late contender for 'thread of the year'


 More like worse trolled attempt thread mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Why you being personal?
> 
> *We learn to use kubotans in aikido mate. You can't kill someone with them. *
> 
> ...


 lol, whack someone in the temple or base of the skull with a kubotan and you might well kill or paralyse them.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Well it's cuz of those people that is why I carry a small piece of plastic around with me occasionally.


 The Kubotan or your anal-yzer?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> *Yeah that's right. If I have got into a position where I'm going on the floor with you mate and not cuz I have put you there then something has gone seriously wrong at my end lol.*
> 
> I hope he doesn't fvck about. I want him in a blind rage.


 and thats exactly where you would likely end up every time.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Why you being personal?
> 
> We learn to use kubotans in aikido mate. You can't kill someone with them.
> 
> ...


 thats a butt plug.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Why you being personal?
> 
> We learn to use kubotans in aikido mate. You can't kill someone with them.
> 
> ...


 Because you are being a moron carrying an offensive weapon. thinking you wont use it because you know how to!

Yes you can kill someone with them lad. You can kill someone with a single punch. What you are doing is adding fuel to fire carrying a weapon to aid in your attack.

Answer my question why do you carry a weapon yet learn self defense???

I hope you get what this guy got http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/8606969.stm

I have lost a friend due to some clown carrying an offensive weapon!


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

TIDALWAVE said:


> You'll soon realise weight means fvckall in a fight if one is good at fighting.
> 
> Lennox Lewis could punch and that's it. It's a well known fact Bruce Lee was an expert martial artist who training methods were beyond his years.
> 
> ...


 Weight means f**k all? Why do you think weight classes were invented?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Weight means f**k all? Why do you think weight classes were invented?


 to give the bigger guys a chance of course.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> lol, whack someone in the temple or base of the skull with a kubotan and you might well kill or paralyse them.


 Shouldn't attack people then should they?

They won't do it again in a wheel chair or a coffin


----------



## mig8888 (Jul 27, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Then I make the force happen mate. If you walk towards me and grab me then ill go backwards so I keep your forward momentum going. Your also probably going to grab me to push me against a wall or something so you will add extra force to do that. It's all about timing.
> 
> Don't talk like you know what your on about mate you don't. If you bring up points like this I will answer them as your asking a question about it but you don't know how it works so stop talking like you do and learn about it.


 " I make the force happen " hahaha alright Luke fu**ing skywalker !!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> And back on the topic I started finally.
> 
> Which is your favourite style mate? I just think aikido is awesome personally. I did Karate but it never excited me like training in aikido did. I can't wait to get back to it in the new year.


 I think it has to be aikido, theres so much of it that i still dont understand, yet understand more than i knew at the same time, difficult to explain. I like the fact a 70 year old man can throw me form 1 side of the dojo to the other with very little effort


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

AngryBuddha said:


> Weight means f**k all? Why do you think weight classes were invented?


 That gets said all the time mate, usually by people that don't weigh much. In a fight all physical advantages count. Whether that be weight, height or strength.

The thing is though, go to any city up and down the country, the people you need to worry about aren't the mma guys or the Kung fu masters. It's the nasty vicious, violent f**kers who have no qualms about jumping up and down on your head or biting your nose off.

Luckily I don't worry about such things, no body bothers me when I go out and I don't look for trouble. Sure some people just seem to attract hassle.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

herc said:


> Because you are being a moron carrying an offensive weapon. thinking you wont use it because you know how to!
> 
> Yes you can kill someone with them lad. You can kill someone with a single punch. What you are doing is adding fuel to fire carrying a weapon to aid in your attack.
> 
> ...


 I assumed that from how you wrote mate, I'm sorry to hear that. You said I carry it to aid my "attack" I don't I carry it to aid my defence. If someone bigger than me attacks me im not going to be fvcking about mate. No matter what the law says I want to survive and I don't want to be hurt.

I have lost a good friend to mate. No weapons involved just a p1ssed guys fist and a curb.

The world's a horrible place mate, always expect the worse to happen imo.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Shouldn't attack people then should they?
> 
> They won't do it again in a wheel chair or a coffin


 Not being funny or anything but I met quite a few people of the same attitude in my time doing the doors, the type that come out in steel toe cap boots and stupid leather fingerless gloves along with his equally strange family member. The not so strange thing always happened, they'd either get their head kicked in out on the street or the fool pulled a weapon of sorts out thinking he was Bruce f'kin Lee whilst frozen on the spot as if his equally retarded family member had slipped him a Kubotan up his rear whilst shouting "I've got your back!!"

At this point I'd have to stop chatting to my door colleague to sort the stupidity out in which case I'd just take the weapon off them but leave the Kubotan obviously.

Outside a few kids the kung po expert had upset would usually give them a good hiding and the clowns wouldn't be seen til the following year when they were going to exact their revenge like in the movies.

Trust me Harrison, you've watched too much Blood sport, roadhouse and the rest of the ballet performances.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Shouldn't attack people then should they?
> 
> They won't do it again in a wheel chair or a coffin


 so you you can kill someone with a Kubotan then?

You have to be trolling, no one can be this dumb.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

NSGym said:


> I think it has to be aikido, theres so much of it that i still dont understand, yet understand more than i knew at the same time, difficult to explain. I like the fact a 70 year old man can throw me form 1 side of the dojo to the other with very little effort


 not sure if serious???


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Kung fu, aikido, tae kwon do, kubotans, nunchuks, pressure points = all equals a swift trip to a&e for the person using any of that crap


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

NSGym said:


> I think it has to be aikido, theres so much of it that i still dont understand, yet understand more than i knew at the same time, difficult to explain. I like the fact a 70 year old man can throw me form 1 side of the dojo to the other with very little effort


 I bet @banzi won't join in with the two of us about this mate. It's hard to explain to people without actually showing them I find.

I find it amazing as you say, did you say you did it for 10 years? And still your amazed by how it works. That's great .

I agree with your last point to, the bloke who taught me was in his 70s I think. He couldn't do the foot work anymore etc. He would stand on one spot and still throw us. Obviously we feel it and no it works.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I bet @banzi won't join in with the two of us about this mate. It's hard to explain to people without actually showing them I find.
> 
> I find it amazing as you say, did you say you did it for 10 years? And still your amazed by how it works. That's great .
> 
> I agree with your last point to, the bloke who taught me was in his 70s I think. He couldn't do the foot work anymore etc. He would stand on one spot and still throw us. Obviously we feel it and no it works.


 I think hes taking the piss out of you.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

You either a 'masher or a mincer' innit


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

mig8888 said:


> " I make the force happen " hahaha alright Luke fu**ing skywalker !!


 More ignorance lol. It's ok captain banzi will be round to pick you up in a second.

Are people on here really that dumb they don't no how force works?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Kung fu, aikido, tae kwon do, kubotans, nunchuks, pressure points = all equals a swift trip to a&e for the person using any of that crap


 Most street fights go as follows, two square up, start throwing haymakers one connects, if the guy doesn't go down he grabs the other guy, both end up grappling in a head lock before falling over, then their mates join in or split them up.

You also get the occasional sucker punch KO, which sadly are becoming more the norm.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The Kubotan or your anal-yzer?


 Whichever you prefer me to bring round yours sweet boy


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> harrison180 said:
> 
> 
> > More ignorance lol. It's ok captain banzi will be round to pick you up in a second.
> ...


 something to do with midichlorin and snogging your own sister. everyone knows that!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Whichever you prefer me to bring round yours sweet boy [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=8e3e51f7e6e8d5c04b4cdd157298102a0c177e005ca66a52f85bb2264da886ef[/IMG]


 I don't enjoy watching you do these things to yourself, even your carers have told you.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

all this fighting talk and no @trey1 in sight, he'd set you straight.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Kung fu, aikido, tae kwon do, kubotans, nunchuks, pressure points = all equals a swift trip to a&e for the person using any of that crap


 If I had daughters I'd get them doing tkd lessons (to start with) from a young age so they learn how to kick well. Grappling for a young woman versus a guy who's trying to force himself on her will likely not work out in her favour but with a hard kick to the bollocks and then run, that'd be her best chance imo. No fu**ing about. L


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I don't enjoy watching you do these things to yourself, even your carers have told you.


 Haha yeah I forgot mate sorry. When they have finished round yours I think I'm next on the list. Hope you have said merry Christmas to them?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> If I had daughters I'd get them doing tkd lessons (to start with) from a young age so they learn how to kick well. Grappling for a young woman versus a guy who's trying to force himself on her will likely not work out in her favour but with a hard kick to the bollocks and then run, that'd be her best chance imo. No fu**ing about. L


 The good part about learning a style based on pressure points etc is good in this instance. If your daughter is forced upon at a party it's a good advantage. Also teach them to kick properly so they inflict the maximum pain to their attacker.

I get from how some people write on here they are scared to hurt an attacker. I'd want to know my daughter could look after herself.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> The good part about learning a style based on pressure points etc is good in this instance. If your daughter is forced upon at a party it's a good advantage. Also teach them to kick properly so they inflict the maximum pain to their attacker.
> 
> I get from how some people write on here they are scared to hurt an attacker. I'd want to know my daughter could look after herself.


 One lad I worked the doors loved a good kick in the 'nads, itd make him wanna pull one of the 'goers' and give them one round the back of the pub.

A kick in the nuts doesn't always work. Just sayin like.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> The good part about learning a style based on pressure points etc is good in this instance. If your daughter is forced upon at a party it's a good advantage. Also teach them to kick properly so they inflict the maximum pain to their attacker.
> 
> I get from how some people write on here they are scared to hurt an attacker. I'd want to know my daughter could look after herself.


 I know you believe in your aikido mate but I'd never advise my children to use pressure point if they are being attacked, especially a daughter. Im not being sexist but in general are much stronger than females. Add alcohol, substances and some men ofte thinking they can try it on in a forceful way, she'd be taught to kick in the balls and run as fast as she can


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> One lad I worked the doors loved a good kick in the 'nads, itd make him wanna pull one of the 'goers' and give them one round the back of the pub.
> 
> A kick in the nuts doesn't always work. Just sayin like.


 Haha yes there is that mate. It can happen. Not to many I hope though lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> I know you believe in your aikido mate but I'd never advise my children to use pressure point if they are being attacked, especially a daughter. Im not being sexist but in general are much stronger than females. Add alcohol, substances and some men ofte thinking they can try it on in a forceful way, she'd be taught to kick in the balls and run as fast as she can


 Depends on the situation mate. Some points cause alot of pain if you know where they are. If he is on top of her then a knuckle just under the ear hurts like hell. Even if it's enough for her to get out the situation and then kick and run.

It's all about giving yourself an opening and an advantage with each possible scenario.

In mma gyms do they do self defence scenario or just train to fight eachother in a ring?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> If I had daughters I'd get them doing tkd lessons (to start with) from a young age so they learn how to kick well. Grappling for a young woman versus a guy who's trying to force himself on her will likely not work out in her favour but with a hard kick to the bollocks and then run, that'd be her best chance imo. No fu**ing about. L


 Kick in the balls, chop to the throat, sternum punch just wont stop a big angry roided, coked up meathead whos adrenaline is high, even if you can accurately land it. Eye strikes will, but hitting the eyes of someone moving is very difficult. Best just taking off in these sorts of confrontations, in the gym, or cage you can fall back on you bjj training, and have 10mins to tire him out on the ground, also he cant bite your nose, poke your eyes, something a physical strength advantage gives, no time to be on the ground with this guy, worrying abt boots to the head, or the authorities. As for womens self defence, screaming very loudly is her only true option, attract as much attention as possibe


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> One lad I worked the doors loved a good kick in the 'nads, itd make him wanna pull one of the 'goers' and give them one round the back of the pub.
> 
> *A kick in the nuts doesn't always work. Just sayin like. *


 I have no nads.

Im immune to a kick to that area.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Depends on the situation mate. Some points cause alot of pain if you know where they are. If he is on top of her then a knuckle just under the ear hurts like hell. Even if it's enough for her to get out the situation and then kick and run.
> 
> It's all about giving yourself an opening and an advantage with each possible scenario.
> 
> *In mma gyms do they do self defence scenario or just train to fight eachother in a ring? *


 Are you really so gullible?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Are you really so gullible?


 Never been in one and neither have you. I assume they only teach as a sport.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Never been in one and neither have you. I assume they only teach as a sport.


 do you seriously think they dont teach defence techniques?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> do you seriously think they dont teach defence techniques?


 That's not what I asked. I asked if they did self defence scenarios mate. If you had a clue what you was on about with your trolling you would understand the difference.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> That's not what I asked. I asked if they did self defence scenarios mate. If you had a clue what you was on about with your trolling you would understand the difference.


 I would drop it now if I were you and let this thread disappear.

You are looking more foolish by the minute.

If it wasnt for your PMs between posts I would have been certain you were trolling.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> One lad I worked the doors loved a good kick in the 'nads, itd make him wanna pull one of the 'goers' and give them one round the back of the pub.
> 
> A kick in the nuts doesn't always work. Just sayin like.


 He sounds like a masher (and very fcuking dense if he enjoys being kicked in the balls)


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> He sounds like a masher (and very fcuking dense if he enjoys being kicked in the balls)


 True, the kick only works on mincers


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

bjaminny said:


> He sounds like a masher (and very fcuking dense if he enjoys being kicked in the balls)





AngryBuddha said:


> True, the kick only works on mincers


 Haha, he's just not right up top. If I'm honest, I'm surprised he's not been locked up more often than he has.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> To make it a fair fight when your standing toe to toe with them mate in a sporting event. I think it was you though who said the UFC was better without weight class. A light weight fighter against a huge bomber is great aslong as the big bloke don't catch the smaller one lol.
> 
> If you were going up someone alot bigger than you then that's what you would develop, speed and plenty of it. Would like to see how it works in a grappling sport though. Maybe that's why they made it into weight classes?


 It could be interesting when there were no weight classes. However the problem was that the big guys could come in with less skill and just hold the smaller guys against the mat for the entire fight throwing the occasional elbow. It was boring for the most part and their size trumped the opponents skill. So my point was really to suggest that size and strength aren't irrelevant.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> I would drop it now if I were you and let this thread disappear.
> 
> You are looking more foolish by the minute.
> 
> If it wasnt for your PMs between posts I would have been certain you were trolling.


 Go to a mma gym for 6 months, then go to a more traditional style self defence dojo and when your knowledge if what happens in each is good enough for you to comment then please come back and discuss. There's no point me even explain things to you as your hell bent on trolling instead of having a discussion.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IC1 said:


> It could be interesting when there were no weight classes. However the problem was that the big guys could come in with less skill and just hold the smaller guys against the mat for the entire fight throwing the occasional elbow. It was boring for the most part and their size trumped the opponents skill. So my point was really to suggest that size and strength aren't irrelevant.


 In a sports match Eg boxing where they stand toe to toe, both are in top condition and at their best if one was was a hard hitter and one was fast as fighting then the big guy would obviously be trying to cave the other guys face in to get the win but if the lighter guy can keep away and get more jabs in per round then he could win on points or wear the big guy down over the rounds. That's all down to tactics.

As you say it normally makes for a boring match tbh. Your watching the small guy run around and you wait for the big guy to smack him off his feet lol.

In a self defence situation it's different as your free to do what the fvck you can lol. It doesn't matter what size you are you just need to learn what your advantages are. Some on here say they prefer to grapple, I'm sh1t at that so I don't do it as it's not my strong point.

Did you say you train in anything mate?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> True, the kick only works on mincers


 Haha mincers and mashers I forgot about those  .


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> In a sports match Eg boxing where they stand toe to toe, both are in top condition and at their best if one was was a hard hitter and one was fast as fighting then the big guy would obviously be trying to cave the other guys face in to get the win but if the lighter guy can keep away and get more jabs in per round then he could win on points or wear the big guy down over the rounds. That's all down to tactics.
> 
> As you say it normally makes for a boring match tbh. Your watching the small guy run around and you wait for the big guy to smack him off his feet lol.
> 
> ...


 You're talking about boxing there whereas I was referring to early days UFC, where the only rules were no eye gauging, kicking to the bollocks or biting. Other than that, they could do what they wanted. As soon as the big guys caught the smaller guys and put them on the ground the fight usually only went one way.

Yes in purely stand-up you might say that size isn't as important - but then again you go on to talk about self-defence which isn't likely to pan out like a boxing match with two fighters dancing round each other throwing punches.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Haha mincers and mashers I forgot about those  .


 Harrison, how can you forget about them?!?! How dare you! Point deducted for not paying attention


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

banzi said:


> who never tested himself in a competitive fight, oh and was 147lb, he could hit Lennox all day and bounce off him.
> 
> End of discussion?
> 
> Hardly.


 weight has nothing to do with fighting, if you knew an ounce about it you wouldn't make ridiculous, comments.

People who know nothing about a subject should not comment. i.e you mate


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

TIDALWAVE said:


> weight has nothing to do with fighting, if you knew an ounce about it you wouldn't make ridiculous, comments.
> 
> People who know nothing about a subject should not comment. i.e you mate


 if two fighters have exactly the same skill level, one is 10st, one 18st, who would win?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IC1 said:


> You're talking about boxing there whereas I was referring to early days UFC, where the only rules were no eye gauging, kicking to the bollocks or biting. Other than that, they could do what they wanted. As soon as the big guys caught the smaller guys and put them on the ground the fight usually only went one way.
> 
> Yes in purely stand-up you might say that size isn't as important - but then again you go on to talk about self-defence which isn't likely to pan out like a boxing match with two fighters dancing round each other throwing punches.


 I have only used boxing as I don't no enough to comment on UFC I will watch some fights on UFC matches mate.

From how you describe it im guessing they started out treating it like a traditional martial arts tournament maybe? They didn't have weight classes in them once upon a time. So the best goes on to win. If your 10 stone and some 20 stone bloke hits you in the ribs then you could be in some serious trouble lol. As a professional sports man you wouldn't want to do that or have it done to you. Again I'm not sure at all with the mma scene mate so i'm just making points that could of been part of the decision to make it weight classed.

As you say you found it boring, maybe it was just the fans opinion that swayed them?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> Harrison, how can you forget about them?!?! How dare you! Point deducted for not paying attention


 Point deducted lol story of my life that haha.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> if two fighters have exactly the same skill level, one is 10st, one 18st, who would win?


 I know where your coming from mate and it does seem pretty simple when you put it like that but both fighters could fight eachother 10 times and at the end of it if they are both matched skill wise then is just down to who gets the finish first.

Obviously if we're talking sumo wrestling or something like that then your point certainly stands as a strength on strength battle the biggest and strongest will always win. That's what martial arts are developed so those who wernt the big warriors stood a chance on the battle field.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Weight, and strength does have a lot to do with fighting, especially so when the skill level is similar, this is why weight classes were created. Its even more of an issue when there are absolutely no rules, as the 2 weapons that favour the larger stronger man (eye gouging. biting) are the 2 main things that aren't allowed


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

harrison180 said:


> I know where your coming from mate and it does seem pretty simple when you put it like that but both fighters could fight eachother 10 times and at the end of it if they are both matched skill wise then is just down to who gets the finish first.
> 
> Obviously if we're talking sumo wrestling or something like that then your point certainly stands as a strength on strength battle the biggest and strongest will always win. That's what martial arts are developed so those who wernt the big warriors stood a chance on the battle field.


 Sorry mate, but the bigger guy would win 10 times out of 10. Skills may well be equal but basic physics state bigger guy hits harder than smaller guy.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I know where your coming from mate and it does seem pretty simple when you put it like that but both fighters could fight eachother 10 times and at the end of it if they are both matched skill wise then is just down to who gets the finish first.
> 
> *Obviously if we're talking sumo wrestling or something like that then your point certainly stands as a strength on strength battle the biggest and strongest will always win.* That's what martial arts are developed so those who wernt the big warriors stood a chance on the battle field.












Chiyonofuji Mitsugu dominated Sumo at the time and he was one of the smallest guys.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Sorry mate, but the bigger guy would win 10 times out of 10. Skills may well be equal but basic physics state bigger guy hits harder than smaller guy.


 I don't believe so mate. I have seen many smaller guys triumph over the bigger guy that's why I male the point. In a professional fight there's so much to take into consideration when your training to fight your opponent.

I'm not saying he would win everytime but im just saying when someone is top of their game he should be prepared for his opponent and find out his weakness etc.

Strength on strength will always result in the strongest winning it's upto the disadvantaged to work out how they are going to win but if they aren't good enough then they will fail. All I'm saying is its not impossible. I'm not saying anyone is wrong


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Chiyonofuji Mitsugu dominated Sumo at the time and he was one of the smallest guys.


 Never heard of him mate. I'll go take a look


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> if two fighters have exactly the same skill level, one is 10st, one 18st, who would win?


 Depends who fights the best, bigger guy will tire faster and may miss etc.

Lennox Lewis does not have the skill level of Bruce Lee.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

harrison180 said:


> I don't believe so mate. I have seen many smaller guys triumph over the bigger guy that's why I male the point. In a professional fight there's so much to take into consideration when your training to fight your opponent.
> 
> I'm not saying he would win everytime but im just saying when someone is top of their game he should be prepared for his opponent and find out his weakness etc.
> 
> Strength on strength will always result in the strongest winning it's upto the disadvantaged to work out how they are going to win but if they aren't good enough then they will fail. All I'm saying is its not impossible. I'm not saying anyone is wrong


 I know what you're getting at mate, but all other things being equal, the bigger guy always wins imo.

Tyson would hammer Mayweather every time, Werdum destroys Demetrious Johnson.

Its why people love to see Heavyweights fight, as virtually all heavyweights can ko you with one punch. The same isn't the same of smaller guys. Demetrious Johnson is p4p one of the best fighters in the world but has only won 4 fights by ko, and they weren't genuine out cold knock outs.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Depends who fights the best, bigger guy will tire faster and may miss etc.
> 
> Lennox Lewis does not have the skill level of Bruce Lee.


 tire in a street fight? Itll take as long as it takes to put the 10st guy on his back, and jam your fingers in his eyeballs, goodnight irene


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I know what you're getting at mate, but all other things being equal, the bigger guy always wins imo.
> 
> Tyson would hammer Mayweather every time, Werdum destroys Demetrious Johnson.
> 
> Its why people love to see Heavyweights fight, as virtually all heavyweights can ko you with one punch. The same isn't the same of smaller guys. Demetrious Johnson is p4p one of the best fighters in the world but has only won 4 fights by ko, and they weren't genuine out cold knock outs.


 I don't know who he is mate. I'm not disagreeing with you mate I do think your right in a way im just saying it's not impossible that's all.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> tire in a street fight? Itll take as long as it takes to put the 10st guy on his back, and jam your fingers in his eyeballs, goodnight irene


 We move into a different area there mate. Finishing techniques. Yes they are easy to learn to do but it's harder to train your mind to be able to do them. That's what interests me on that side of fighting. The mind game.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Aside from the obvious issue of Lee being dead, the debate as to who would win between Bruce Lee and Lennox Lewis in a street fight is fundamentally flawed. The fight would never happen because neither of those men have such fragile egos that they would resort to kicking off outside a kebab shop on a Saturday night. Real men don't brawl in the street, only [email protected] do that.

Wishing you all a happy and peaceful Christmas.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Genii Sudo v Eric "Butterbean" Heche is a good example of size difference fight


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Aside from the obvious issue of Lee being dead, the debate as to who would win between Bruce Lee and Lennox Lewis in a street fight is fundamentally flawed. The fight would never happen because neither of those men have such fragile egos that they would resort to kicking off outside a kebab shop on a Saturday night. Real men don't brawl in the street, only [email protected] do that.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and peaceful Christmas.


 Moral of this thread and totally agree with you, Ian, and that is "Only w**kers brawl in the street"


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Lennox Lewis does not have the skill level of Bruce Lee.


 You're saying Bruce Lee would beat Lennox Lewis in a bare knuckle fight??

I doubt it, but you should create a thread on it. That's UKM worthy discussion material right there.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> tire in a street fight? Itll take as long as it takes to put the 10st guy on his back, and jam your fingers in his eyeballs, goodnight irene


 Clearly you've never been in a fight or you're full of sh1t


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Archaic said:


> You're saying Bruce Lee would beat Lennox Lewis in a bare knuckle fight??
> 
> I doubt it, but you should create a thread on it. That's UKM worthy discussion material right there.


 In a brawl yes, what is Lennox Lewis plan when he falls over?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Depends who fights the best, bigger guy will tire faster and may miss etc.
> 
> Lennox Lewis does not have the skill level of Bruce Lee.


 how many competitive fights did Bruce Lee have?

The answers none, in fact there is no evidence of him ever being in a fight at all.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I know what you're getting at mate, but all other things being equal, the bigger guy always wins imo.
> 
> Tyson would hammer Mayweather every time, Werdum destroys Demetrious Johnson.
> 
> Its why people love to see Heavyweights fight, as virtually all heavyweights can ko you with one punch. The same isn't the same of smaller guys. Demetrious Johnson is p4p one of the best fighters in the world but has only won 4 fights by ko, and they weren't genuine out cold knock outs.


 You've picked very extreme examples there. 7-9 stone difference between each fighter ie Tyson v Mayweather. Same as Werdum v Johnson.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> how many competitive fights did Bruce Lee have?
> 
> The answers none, in fact there is no evidence of him ever being in a fight at all.


 Not sure if you're including "competition only" Mr Banzi. There was the fight he had in Portland or Seattle? He fought another guy who challenged his fighting style. The fight was won by Bruce Lee but he did not like his performance. This is when he decided that 1 style would not be effective on its own and investigated cross training.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> Not sure if you're including "competition only" Mr Banzi. There was the fight he had in Portland or Seattle? He fought another guy who challenged his fighting style. The fight was won by Bruce Lee but he did not like his performance. This is when he decided that 1 style would not be effective on its own and investigated cross training.


 yep, I remember he said that.

Evidence it actually happened?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Clearly you've never been in a fight or you're full of sh1t


 Lol, if you say so!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> In a brawl yes, what is Lennox Lewis plan when he falls over?


 maybe it will dawn on him to stand up again while Bruce ping pongs around bouncing off him.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

TIDALWAVE said:


> In a brawl yes, what is Lennox Lewis plan when he falls over?


 There wouldn't be a brawl, Lennox would only need to connect one punch to his body or head and Brucey would on the floor nursing fractured bones.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

TIDALWAVE said:


> In a brawl yes, what is Lennox Lewis plan when he falls over?


 to fall on top of Bruce Lee


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> yep, I remember he said that.
> 
> Evidence it actually happened?


 http://bruceleefoundation.org/index.cfm/pid/10585

It as in Oakland. Gung fu guys didn't approve of his teaching Westerners. One of the paragraphs in here mentions it. I saw a documentary (racking my brain now) that interviewed people who witnessed and new Bruce and discussed the outcome. Not sure if there's footage or not mate so couldn't prove that. I don't consider or to be bullshit though,

He was definitely a forward thinking individual when it came to training and fighting


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> http://bruceleefoundation.org/index.cfm/pid/10585
> 
> It as in Oakland. Gung fu guys didn't approve of his teaching Westerners. One of the paragraphs in here mentions it. I saw a documentary (racking my brain now) that interviewed people who witnessed and new Bruce and discussed the outcome. Not sure if there's footage or not mate so couldn't prove that. I don't consider or to be bullshit though,
> 
> He was definitely a forward thinking individual when it came to training and fighting


 lol, so one fight that lasted 3 minutes that there is no verifiable proof ever existed.

So he maybe took a few punches in anger in his life?

Come on mate, he wasnt a fighter.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

banzi said:


> maybe it will dawn on him to stand up again while Bruce ping pongs around bouncing off him.


 Nice troll


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Nice troll


 deadly serious mate, he couldnt hurt Lennox Lewis.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Bruce lee was a fkn mincey little mincer


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Depends who fights the best, bigger guy will tire faster and may miss etc.
> 
> Lennox Lewis does not have the skill level of Bruce Lee.


 Only possibly one of the best heavyweight boxers ever.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> lol, so one fight that lasted 3 minutes that there is no verifiable proof ever existed.
> 
> So he maybe took a few punches in anger in his life?
> 
> Come on mate, he wasnt a fighter.


 Banzi, we're entitled to our own opinions of someone. I don't get why you "lol" at what I wrote. I know I'm funny but I'm not that fcuking funny!

Its cool to search on the Internet about people and start giving your opinion (whether you make sense or chat s**t) but the guy was ahead of so many people when it came to cross training and fighting styles. Plenty of evidence of his written diaries around training application.

Bruce Lee was on that way before UFC started.

I'm not arguing Jeet Kune Do is or was the best fighting art especially in a street fight. His approach to understanding, challenging and learning makes him unique imo as he didn't just learn from others had discovered.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> Banzi, we're entitled to our own opinions of someone. I don't get why you "lol" at what I wrote. I know I'm funny but I'm not that fcuking funny!
> 
> Its cool to search on the Internet about people and start giving your opinion (whether you make sense or chat s**t) but the guy was ahead of so many people when it came to cross training and fighting styles. Plenty of evidence of his written diaries around training application.
> 
> ...


 I thought he was invincible and had all this magazines and photos on my wall, when I was 12.

"When I was 12", being the key bit of that post


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Bruce lee was a fkn mincey little mincer


 Spoken by someone who is clueless.......or 14 years old.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> I thought he was invincible and had all this magazines and photos on my wall, when I was 12.
> 
> "When I was 12", being the key bit of that post


 Why are you directing this at me?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> Spoken by someone who is clueless.......or 14 years old.


 Take your internet hardman insecurity crap to the chatrooms, no time for it, numpty


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Take your internet hardman insecurity crap to the chatrooms, no time for it, numpty





AngryBuddha said:


> Take your internet hardman insecurity crap to the chatrooms, no time for it, numpty


 Calling me a numpty? I think you're the Internet hardman.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> Calling me a numpty? I think you're the Internet hardman.


 Im calling you a fkn mincer


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Im calling you a fkn mincer


 Keyboard warrior


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

In Japan the samurai that had a disagreement about thing would all meet and fight to the death when honour was affected.

I can understand why lol bet their arguments didn't last over 20 pages haha.

Ps banzi im joking about us all meeting to do this btw. Just so it's clear.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

bjaminny said:


> Calling me a numpty? I think you're the Internet hardman.


 It's xmas ffs


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> It's xmas ffs
> 
> View attachment 119057


 He fcuking started it!!


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Second best thread ever lol remember a thread years ago where a member went to get a dog back off someone who had nicked it nidge I think his name was that was first but this a close second,just passed half hour laughing to myself


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

bossdog said:


> Second best thread ever lol remember a thread years ago where a member went to get a dog back off someone who had nicked it nidge I think his name was that was first but this a close second,just passed half hour laughing to myself


 Haha glad it's gave you some entertainment mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bossdog said:


> Second best thread ever lol remember a thread years ago where a member went to get a dog back off someone who had nicked it nidge I think his name was that was first but this a close second,just passed half hour laughing to myself


 glad to have contributed, the funniest posts were @harrison180 allbeit unintentionally.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> glad to have contributed, the funniest posts were @harrison180 allbeit unintentionally.


 Haha don't let your head get as big as your mouth mate. I enjoyed your poor trolling attempts.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> Only possibly one of the best heavyweight boxers ever.


 Are you telling me Lennox could beat a shaolin monk too?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Are you telling me Lennox could beat a shaolin monk too?


 Yes, you don't actually believe all that shite do you? It's a performance.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Yes, you don't actually believe all that shite do you? It's a performance.


 I saw a display once with these monks. They were hitting the man in the balls with a hammer and he was only grunting.

Put me right off my ice cream I no that much. Pretty skilled in what they can make the body do mate.

Obviously monks in China live without fear of invasion these days so like most things like that it's only shown in performance.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> I saw a display once with these monks. They were hitting the man in the balls with a hammer and he was only grunting.
> 
> Put me right off my ice cream I no that much. Pretty skilled in what they can make the body do mate.
> 
> Obviously monks in China live without fear of invasion these days so like most things like that it's only shown in performance.


 They smash bricks with there heads too, problem being is they end up with brain damage.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> Yes, you don't actually believe all that shite do you? It's a performance.


 It is on stage but not what they train for.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> It is on stage but not what they train for.


 Dont tell me, you are 150lbs wet through?

Nearly every twink I have ever met believes in Kung Fu.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> What style do or did you do?
> 
> After a few things just lately my confidence in what I know isn't as high as it was plus I miss training etc. I've found an aikido club near me which ill start in the new year as that's my favourite martial art.
> 
> Also what are your tips to build flexibility? I have always wanted to do what van damme does kicking wise. I no the basic stretches etc but has anyone got anymore to try?


 Id advise you to choose a different martial art instead of that fad/joke/useless in any real life scenario so called art


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Id advise you to choose a different martial art instead of that fad/joke/useless in any real life scenario so called art


 Haha ok mate. Well until you have practiced it or took someone on who is of good skill then you keep underestimating people until one day it goes horribly wrong for you.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Dont tell me, you are 150lbs wet through?
> 
> Nearly every twink I have ever met believes in Kung Fu.


 King fu does work. I don't understand why people think it doesn't? They kick and they punch, they develop high speed and high power. I wouldn't fancy a kick from that.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Haha ok mate. Well until you have practiced it or took someone on who is of good skill then you keep underestimating people until one day it goes horribly wrong for you.


 Get over urself Segal...Akio is useless in a fight scenario...why isn't it used in mma? And I've boxed since the age of 6..Wasted countless hours going to karate..I think I know what makes would be effective in a real life situation. .I've been in enough of them...go play akido princess


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Get over urself Segal...Akio is useless in a fight scenario...why isn't it used in mma? And I've boxed since the age of 6..Wasted countless hours going to karate..I think I know what makes would be effective in a real life situation. .I've been in enough of them...go play akido princess


 Well you clearly didn't learn from your experiences mate. Foolish. Aikido does work, I've seen it and I have used it. I don't care on your opinion of it bit that's fact. It's basic science and if you don't belive in basic science then that's up to you.

Going from your attitude I can believe you have been in many fights mate. All started by you im guessing?

If you went to karate at a school or community hall then yes I agree with you that is useless.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Well you clearly didn't learn from your experiences mate. Foolish. Aikido does work, I've seen it and I have used it. I don't care on your opinion of it bit that's fact. It's basic science and if you don't belive in basic science then that's up to you.
> 
> Going from your attitude I can believe you have been in many fights mate. All started by you im guessing?
> 
> If you went to karate at a school or community hall then yes I agree with you that is useless.


 You haven't even answered s simple question...why isn't akidump used in real life fight sports. ..and no started few finished all


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> You haven't even answered s simple question...why isn't akidump used in real life fight sports. ..and no started few finished all


 It probably is. Like I said to someone else in this thread aikido is based on forces. That's it. I will watch some mma fights and pick out techniques that we use aswell.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Haha ok mate. Well until you have practiced it or took someone on who is of good skill then you keep underestimating people until one day it goes horribly wrong for you.


 that just sums this video up perfectly


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> That's what I think mate. Obviously winning can mean two different outcomes with street and sport fights.
> 
> I've not met anyone from a sports background that had what it takes to win a street fight.


 A no a lot of lads who box now an compete in mma few have made it to ufc

an not one of them was/is known as a "hard lad" some are tasty in the street but most an gimps an decieded to try it which is fair play not knockin them

On another note steven seagal is the biggest fraud in the world haha


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

banzi said:


> that just sums this video up perfectly


 Haha its like he cant believe hes bin hit


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> that just sums this video up perfectly


 Stoooop I can't watch any more..I'm dying from not being to catch my breath...I'd have dived for five grand instead of humiliating him lol


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> It probably is. Like I said to someone else in this thread aikido is based on forces. That's it. I will watch some mma fights and pick out techniques that we use aswell.


 Probably is lol..oh yeah seagal trained silver to thro a front kick lol. Jujitsu judo boxing and kick boxing the rest isn't very useful


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> It probably is. Like I said to someone else in this thread *aikido is based on forces.* That's it. I will watch some mma fights and pick out techniques that we use aswell.


 Yes, the same ones Yoda uses.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

scouser85 said:


> Haha its like he cant believe hes bin hit


 it was probably the first time he has ever been hit.

How many Aikido teachers ever take a punch?

I suppose Harrison will tell us they are too good to get hit.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> it was probably the first time he has ever been hit.
> 
> How many Aikido teachers ever take a punch?
> 
> I suppose Harrison will tell us they are too good to get hit.


 Was that Aikido?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Harrison is the man in Black...


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

banzi said:


> Dont tell me, you are 150lbs wet through?
> 
> Nearly every twink I have ever met believes in Kung Fu.


 No but I'm not ignorant to the idea of people training their whole lives in a martial art regardless of size taking down bigger opponents.

You just stick to trolling and internet bullying.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Problem is too many bullshit unrealistic bruce lee, van damme films with the little guy beating the s**t out of 50 massive guys without breaking a sweat, that people take literally and believe. My advice to anyone that trains in kung fu, aikido, tae kwon do, or any other mcmartial art, is to go out on a sat night in to the shittiest bar in town, you will inevitably see groups of meatheads, some who are clearly out for bother, pick a fight with one of these guys, try and get him in a wrist lock, or kick him in the nuts, see how you get on and report back here, good luck with it!


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Problem is too many bullshit unrealistic bruce lee, van damme films with the little guy beating the s**t out of 50 massive guys without breaking a sweat, that people take literally and believe. My advice to anyone that trains in kung fu, aikido, tae kwon do, or any other mcmartial art, is to go out on a sat night in to the shittiest bar in town, you will inevitably see groups of meatheads, some who are clearly out for bother, pick a fight with one of these guys, try and get him in a wrist lock, or kick him in the nuts, see how you get on a report back here, good luck with it!


 I remember years bck was out in town with my bit of a nutter mate only weighs bout 9 stone little wirey f**k

anyway gets in to it with this group of chinese lads one starts doin all tha waving hands round like shits bout to go down

mate just smash a bottle over his head cut him right open

Not sayin it was the right thing at all to do but thats the type of s**t tha happens out at night


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> Probably is lol..oh yeah seagal trained silver to thro a front kick lol. *Jujitsu judo boxing and kick boxing the rest isn't very useful *


 Agree with your list mate but reckon we can add *****, Muay Thai, Greco Roman wrestling & wrestling too.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Probably is lol..oh yeah seagal trained silver to thro a front kick lol. Jujitsu judo boxing and kick boxing the rest isn't very useful


 Aikido originates from judo mate so alot of those techniques are used. As I have said im not big into mma or that so I won't make comment on what they do.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Problem is too many bullshit unrealistic bruce lee, van damme films with the little guy beating the s**t out of 50 massive guys without breaking a sweat, that people take literally and believe. My advice to anyone that trains in kung fu, aikido, tae kwon do, or any other mcmartial art, is to go out on a sat night in to the shittiest bar in town, you will inevitably see groups of meatheads, some who are clearly out for bother, pick a fight with one of these guys, try and get him in a wrist lock, or kick him in the nuts, see how you get on and report back here, good luck with it!


 I'm not bothered about people's opinion on different martial arts. Mma is very fashionable atm. As someone who has studied martial arts and the "art of fighting" if you wish to put it that way. Just take some advice if you wish.

Never underestimate anyone. Just cuz you can't make a certain thing work doesn't mean someone else can't. I can play guitar but I can't play like Eric Clapton lol.

From some replies on here the films have put a huge incorrect image into people's minds. I've never had a fight that's been "fancy" Infact my serious ones were fvcking awful and if i never have another in my life I will be happy.

It's not the big meat head ones you have to worry about mate, from my experience most of them rely on showing off and shouting about.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyway if you could all p1ss off im going to watch star wars haha. Have a good evening all


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> I'm not bothered about people's opinion on different martial arts. Mma is very fashionable atm. As someone who has studied martial arts and the "art of fighting" if you wish to put it that way. Just take some advice if you wish.
> 
> Never underestimate anyone. Just cuz you can't make a certain thing work doesn't mean someone else can't. I can play guitar but I can't play like Eric Clapton lol.
> 
> ...


 Ive had more fights, in the street, and in professional settings than youve had hot dinners. You need to absorb some of the stuff people are telling you on here. Its all very well coming on a forum and spouting opinions, until youve put it to the test, thats all it is. You'll always hear the 'ive got a wirey 9st boxer mate who floored 8 doorman story' heard it a million times, reality is very different my friend.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> harrison180 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not bothered about people's opinion on different martial arts. Mma is very fashionable atm. As someone who has studied martial arts and the "art of fighting" if you wish to put it that way. Just take some advice if you wish.
> ...


I've won more thumb wars than you've had warm p1sses.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> Agree with your list mate but reckon we can add *****, Muay Thai, Greco Roman wrestling & wrestling too.


 They are basically the same fundamentals. ..variations of the same type of fighting


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Ive had more fights, in the street, and in professional settings than youve had hot dinners. You need to absorb some of the stuff people are telling you on here. Its all very well coming on a forum and spouting opinions, until youve put it to the test, thats all it is. You'll always hear the 'ive got a wirey 9st boxer mate who floored 8 doorman story' heard it a million times, reality is very different my friend.


 Again my advice goes over your head mate. I'm only putting what I want to put, I'm only telling what I want to tell mate. I will only speak from experiences I have had in some way.

I wish you a happy new year mate


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> Again my advice goes over your head mate. I'm only putting what I want to put, I'm only telling what I want to tell mate. I will only speak from experiences I have had in some way.
> 
> I wish you a happy new year mate


 What was star wars like?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> What was star wars like?


 It was ok I guess mate. I was abit disappointed tbh. Have you seen it?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> It was ok I guess mate. I was abit disappointed tbh. Have you seen it?


 No not yet, might weight till I can download it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> No not yet, might weight till I can download it.


 I would mate, it's not worth a cinema ticket imo


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Get over urself Segal...Akio is useless in a fight scenario...why isn't it used in mma? And I've boxed since the age of 6..Wasted countless hours going to karate..I think I know what makes would be effective in a real life situation. .I've been in enough of them...go play akido princess


 Aikido saved my life a few years back when i had a knife pulled on me by some idoit in the middle of a club, i was with my family and friends and my life literally flashed before me, he lunged at me and i countered him with a kote gesh which is a wrist lock, he didnt flip like someone would in the dojo but he did end up with a fractured wrist and concussion from hitting the floor hard, in those few moments i truly feared for my life the last thing on my mind was "does aikido work" i just wanted him gone, any martial art works effectively if you train hard at it, the problem is that not many people truly train hard in their arts then find themselfs in deep trouble when they cant get any real transfer from the dojo to real life situations.

Aikido works its principles saved my life that night however until that night i was on the fence whether it truly worked, discussion of whether a martial art works using theory is fine but for the truly trained when it counts theory stops and action takes over.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> Aikido saved my life a few years back when i had a knife pulled on me by some idoit in the middle of a club, i was with my family and friends and my life literally flashed before me, he lunged at me and i countered him with a kote gesh which is a wrist lock, he didnt flip like someone would in the dojo but he did end up with a fractured wrist and concussion from hitting the floor hard, in those few moments i truly feared for my life the last thing on my mind was "does aikido work" i just wanted him gone, any martial art works effectively if you train hard at it, the problem is that not many people truly train hard in their arts then find themselfs in deep trouble when they cant get any real transfer from the dojo to real life situations.
> 
> Aikido works its principles saved my life that night however until that night i was on the fence whether it truly worked, discussion of whether a martial art works using theory is fine but for the truly trained when it counts theory stops and action takes over.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL trust you @banzi


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> Aikido saved my life a few years back when i had a knife pulled on me by some idoit in the middle of a club, i was with my family and friends and my life literally flashed before me, he lunged at me and i countered him with a kote gesh which is a wrist lock, he didnt flip like someone would in the dojo but he did end up with a fractured wrist and concussion from hitting the floor hard, in those few moments i truly feared for my life the last thing on my mind was "does aikido work" i just wanted him gone, any martial art works effectively if you train hard at it, the problem is that not many people truly train hard in their arts then find themselfs in deep trouble when they cant get any real transfer from the dojo to real life situations.
> 
> Aikido works its principles saved my life that night however until that night i was on the fence whether it truly worked, discussion of whether a martial art works using theory is fine but for the truly trained when it counts theory stops and action takes over.


 That was a basic run of the mill wrist lock taken from other ma...the basics are the same thru out all styles akido I the bullshit some one added to the basics so fadt thinking reacting and a standard technique learned anywhere saved ur life


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> That was a basic run of the mill wrist lock taken from other ma...the basics are the same thru out all styles akido I the bullshit some one added to the basics so fadt thinking reacting and a standard technique learned anywhere saved ur life


 With respect you should do your history.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> That was a basic run of the mill wrist lock taken from other ma...the basics are the same thru out all styles akido I the bullshit some one added to the basics so fadt thinking reacting and a standard technique learned anywhere saved ur life


 Haha what?

So if i hit someone with a front snap kick which I learned at karate then that's not karate because other martial arts use kicks?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> Aikido saved my life a few years back when i had a knife pulled on me by some idoit in the middle of a club, i was with my family and friends and my life literally flashed before me, he lunged at me and i countered him with a kote gesh which is a wrist lock, he didnt flip like someone would in the dojo but he did end up with a fractured wrist and concussion from hitting the floor hard, in those few moments i truly feared for my life the last thing on my mind was "does aikido work" i just wanted him gone, any martial art works effectively if you train hard at it, the problem is that not many people truly train hard in their arts then find themselfs in deep trouble when they cant get any real transfer from the dojo to real life situations.
> 
> Aikido works its principles saved my life that night however until that night i was on the fence whether it truly worked, discussion of whether a martial art works using theory is fine but for the truly trained when it counts theory stops and action takes over.


 How long have you trained in it mate?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> How long have you trained in it mate?


 8 years mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> 8 years mate.


 I can't wait to get back into it again. It's such a simple but also complex way of fighting, it amazes me.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Some of the techniques are complex and a lot are not applicable on the streets their actual true purpose is to teach balance,fluidity ,timing etc so when you find yourself in a situation on the streets you use the principles rather than relying on some special technique which will almost always end in failure.

Aikido isnt a way of fighting its main purpose is to teach self awareness and avoid fighting, its amazing how crossing the street to avoid trouble is a lot less painful than trying to apply a technique on a unwilling opponant.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sustanation said:


> Aikido saved my life a few years back when i had a knife pulled on me by some idoit in the middle of a club, i was with my family and friends and my life literally flashed before me, he lunged at me and i countered him with a kote gesh which is a wrist lock, he didnt flip like someone would in the dojo but he did end up with a fractured wrist and concussion from hitting the floor hard, in those few moments i truly feared for my life the last thing on my mind was "does aikido work" i just wanted him gone, any martial art works effectively if you train hard at it, the problem is that not many people truly train hard in their arts then find themselfs in deep trouble when they cant get any real transfer from the dojo to real life situations.
> 
> Aikido works its principles saved my life that night however until that night i was on the fence whether it truly worked, discussion of whether a martial art works using theory is fine but for the truly trained when it counts theory stops and action takes over.


 Any martial art is the same.

I used to do kick boxing about 15 years ago, had some guy start on me at the taxi rank after a night out one night and every punch he threw I blocked automatically, kicked him to the ground and then he just thought better of it and buggered off

I was surprised, I'm not a fighter but I just reacted to it. Anyone with a modicum of training can win a pissed up street fight quite easily.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> What style do or did you do?
> 
> After a few things just lately my confidence in what I know isn't as high as it was plus I miss training etc. I've found an aikido club near me which ill start in the new year as that's my favourite martial art.
> 
> Also what are your tips to build flexibility? I have always wanted to do what van damme does kicking wise. I no the basic stretches etc but has anyone got anymore to try?


 Dident care to read comments.

Dude, u do know what van damm dosent know shite about kung fu, take waendo, karate and stuff ?
He is trained in the very skill of ballet.

Yup, he is pro ballerina on steroids.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sustanation said:


> Some of the techniques are complex and a lot are not applicable on the streets their actual true purpose is to teach balance,fluidity ,timing etc so when you find yourself in a situation on the streets you use the principles rather than relying on some special technique which will almost always end in failure.
> 
> Aikido isnt a way of fighting its main purpose is to teach self awareness and avoid fighting, its amazing how crossing the street to avoid trouble is a lot less painful than trying to apply a technique on a unwilling opponant.


 The peaceful martial art. Avoiding trouble is just common sense unless it's really not possible but I find knowing aikido it gives you the confidence that even bigger people are all equal when you have them off balance lol.

I'd love to of been there in the early days when it was being developed.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

philippeb said:


> Dident care to read comments.
> 
> Dude, u do know what van damm dosent know shite about kung fu, take waendo, karate and stuff ?
> He is trained in the very skill of ballet.
> ...


 Yes mate that's a very well known thing that he did ballet, so your trolling attempt just fell flat on its ar5e there.

Van damme knows alot about shotokan karate, he won enough comps in his youth.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Karate, kung fu, aikido, lucky if theres 5% of techniques in all of it that are applicable, form goes right out the window in a tear up. This is why good old fashioned boxing/wrestling is very effective, doesnt look pretty, but anyone well versed in both will get the job done!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Karate, kung fu, aikido, lucky if theres 5% of techniques in all of it that are applicable, form goes right out the window in a tear up. This is why good old fashioned boxing/wrestling is very effective, doesnt look pretty, but anyone well versed in both will get the job done!


 Why wrestling tho mate? Unless brilliant at it I can't think of anything worse tbh


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Why wrestling tho mate? Unless brilliant at it I can't think of anything worse tbh


 Have you trained in freestyle wrestling?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Yes mate that's a very well known thing that he did ballet, so your trolling attempt just fell flat on its ar5e there.
> 
> Van damme knows alot about shotokan karate, he won enough comps in his youth.


 Actually no, my attemt dident fell flat.
Your just being stupid.

Its not a troll, but a kid who thinks van damm can actually fight is a complete moron.

But ok .. you seek material art to make up for you being a pussy i can read so far..

If you wanna learn how to fight, stop being a pussy.
If you wanna learn to stand up for yourself, stop being a pussy.
if you wanna have more confidence, stop being a pussy, cuz deep down, you know you are a pussy, and you know you will lose any fights cuz you dont dare to go in for all your life.

Being a pussy dosent change if you learn to throw fancy kicks around, cuz at the end of the night, if you bump into somone who is ****ed up and dosent care much for people. he will attack you with so much rage that you will freeze and get your ass kicked.

No ninja reflexes will save you, no ninjutsu naruto move will appear from you magically and no feng shuei will make you throw him off like when bruce lee said be like water.

At the end of the day, you need to WANT to beat him up to be able to, and if you dont want to, fine, then accept your not one of those people.
And stop tryng to change that fact.

Material art dosent make you a fighter, and you dont learn to fight, you learn to move.
But if you are scared of getting killed or hurt, then you wont move.

Its natual instinct..


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Besides, anyone who been in some serious fights in here can agree with this one:

*Most fights are done before they start.*

People who fight can see if there is fight in the eyes of their target, OR if he is just another punching bag.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

philippeb said:


> Actually no, my attemt dident fell flat.
> Your just being stupid.
> 
> Its not a troll, but a kid who thinks van damm can actually fight is a complete moron.
> ...


 If I read between the childish insults I do agree with you mate. I also agree that fancy stuff doesn't help you it's all for show.

Van damme has trained for many years he does know what he is doing but if you don't like him or what he does then it's your opinion and your entitled to it.

You have raised some good points mate but how you have worded them will put you up for lots of trolling.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

philippeb said:


> Its not a troll, but a kid who thinks van damm can actually fight is a complete moron.


 I thought he was an accomplished fighter who represented his country at karate then had a good full contact kickboxing record.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Have you trained in freestyle wrestling?


 No I haven't mate that's why I won't jump in, think I know all about it and say it definitely won't work. Not ment as a personal dig as there's a few who have done it.

From what I have seen of wrestling I personally wouldn't fancy it in a self defence situation but I respect all styles and any type of fighting has a chance.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> No I haven't mate that's why I won't jump in, think I know all about it and say it definitely won't work. Not ment as a personal dig as there's a few who have done it.
> 
> From what I have seen of wrestling I personally wouldn't fancy it in a self defence situation but I respect all styles and any type of fighting has a chance.


 Mark kerr, mark coleman, dan severn, kevin randleman, randy couture, the list goes on, all wrestlers. Wrestling is all about controlling your opponent, couple that with excellent boxing skill, and its a winning combination


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Haha what?
> 
> So if i hit someone with a front snap kick which I learned at karate then that's not karate because other martial arts use kicks?


 No every one knows that from kick was taught by seagal...ask silva...and if u hit someone with a front snap kick taught in karate u'd get laughed at and hopefully sympathy as u'd be thought of as a retard


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> With respect you should do your history.


 I have and how old is aikido lol....same as religion. ...a lot of the bullshit is taken from Earlier text and then compiled and twisted to make another with the same basic elements..quaran being the worst


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> No every one knows that from kick was taught by seagal...ask silva...and if u hit someone with a front snap kick taught in karate u'd get laughed at and hopefully sympathy as u'd be thought of as a retard


 Your pissing in the wind mate, according to this guy wrestling is useless, bruce lee would destroy anyone in the ufc, and seagal would snap kick everyone to death without even messing up his ponytail


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Mark kerr, mark coleman, dan severn, kevin randleman, randy couture, the list goes on, all wrestlers. Wrestling is all about controlling your opponent, couple that with excellent boxing skill, and its a winning combination


 Same principle as aikido then mate. That's all that fighting is about, gaining control of your opponent. It don't matter what you do to do it. I'll take a look at these fighters mate see what it's about.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I am a black belt in no-can-do.

On a serious note if I was to pick the best 'martial art' (which it seems this thread has pretty much turned into) it would probably be Systema. Simple and practical, no f**king around, no showing off, a modern system with a huge amount of funding designed specifically for combat situations. Enough said.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

AngryBuddha said:


> Mark kerr, mark coleman, dan severn, kevin randleman, randy couture, the list goes on, all wrestlers. Wrestling is all about controlling your opponent, couple that with excellent boxing skill, and its a winning combination


 I remember seeing Dan Severn take on a kick boxer in UFC 4, he destroyed the guy in no time at all.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Your pissing in the wind mate, according to this guy wrestling is useless, bruce lee would destroy anyone in the ufc, and seagal would snap kick everyone to death without even messing up his ponytail


 And here's me thinking we were finally going to have a discussion about different styles. I'll leave you with your troll mates but stick with banzi he is a good one unlike this testicalsquirrel mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> I have and how old is aikido lol....same as religion. ...a lot of the bullshit is taken from Earlier text and then compiled and twisted to make another with the same basic elements..quaran being the worst


 Clearly you haven't then lol


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Smitch said:


> I remember seeing Dan Severn take on a kick boxer in UFC 4, he destroyed the guy in no time at all.


 According to harrison, 'its useless'


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I am a black belt in no-can-do.
> 
> On a serious note if I was to pick the best 'martial art' (which it seems this thread has pretty much turned into) it would probably be Systema. Simple and practical, no f**king around, no showing off, a modern system with a huge amount of funding designed specifically for combat situations. Enough said.


 Not heard of that style mate


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Your pissing in the wind mate, according to this guy wrestling is useless, bruce lee would destroy anyone in the ufc, and seagal would snap kick everyone to death without even messing up his ponytail


 Bruce Lee is entertaining but is no fighter lol..fan box love to imagine the stories of him fighting on rooftops in bare knuckle contests ix true. ...but in reality he was someone who loved Maria art movement and acting. .there is only one verifiable instance where he had a real fight and that was when he went to America told everyone he was the best blah blah and ended up challenging won jack man who also taught win chung in San fransisco. In the end lee fried all the usual s**t that made him look good and the other guy HD back so he didn't end up hurting him lol..lee then cried to his wife that he should has disbatched him easily lol...actor. .entertainer teacher..fighter in ufc lol no chance


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Same principle as aikido then mate. That's all that fighting is about, gaining control of your opponent. It don't matter what you do to do it. I'll take a look at these fighters mate see what it's about.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Not heard of that style mate


 It was designed by Russian special forces.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> It was designed by Russian special forces.


 Think i have seen that mate actually. fu**ing brutal lol


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Not heard of that style mate


 Systema is fraud. The videos are all demonstrations against ppl who are involved and set up situations


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> View attachment 119263


 Except aikido is s**t and never used in real life situations..there are countless videos on YouTube asking why it isn't used to


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

AngryBuddha said:


> According to harrison, 'its useless'


 I think if Dan Severn got a hold of most people they'd be fvcked!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

AngryBuddha said:


> Mark kerr, mark coleman, dan severn, kevin randleman, randy couture, the list goes on, all wrestlers. Wrestling is all about controlling your opponent, couple that with excellent boxing skill, and its a winning combination


 All heavyweights but there are some fantastic wrestlers in all weight divisions, in fact wrestling and BJJ have been the dominant forces in MMA/UFC ever since it began right up until present, the excellent strikers that have become champs and done well are the exception whereas its standard for the consistently most dominant fighters to have a wrestling/grappling background.

Jon Jones, Daniel Cormier,Cain Velasquez, khabib nurmagomedov, fedor emelianenko to name a few more great wrestlers in UFC/MMA


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

And karate lovers...it is the most useless of all. ...square on stance. Punch from the hips straight arm punches. No leverage no torque no differentiating rotation or use of body weight...defence against blows come from the hips and ur taught to fight and defend against pre set karate moves also with shitty balance. ...if boxers can still get caught with hands close to their face while attempting to block how the f**k can u get ur arm into position in time from ur hips and the blocks are pathetic. Wide open weak and block ur field of view...karate is a joke and I wasted long enough learning that when I was naive and thought bruce lee could actually fight like some here


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> Systema is fraud. *The videos are all demonstrations against ppl who are involved and set up situations*


 That is because they are videos for the purpose of demonstration?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> That is because they are videos for the purpose of demonstration?


 It's all bs mate real life situations have shown it to fail badly... demos are one thing..yeah looks cool but is just bs


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I still got the biggest balls

Biggest balls always wins


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I am a black belt in no-can-do.
> 
> On a serious note if I was to pick the best 'martial art' (which it seems this thread has pretty much turned into) it would probably be Systema. Simple and practical, no f**king around, no showing off, a modern system with a huge amount of funding designed specifically for combat situations. Enough said.


 Systema? Another waste of time


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> It's all bs mate real life situations have shown it to fail badly... demos are one thing..yeah looks cool but is just bs





bjaminny said:


> Systema? Another waste of time


 Maybe I am wrong then, seemed legit from what I have seen.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I still got the biggest balls
> 
> Biggest balls always wins


 Get 'em out Fran!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > I still got the biggest balls
> ...


I don't want to scare the kids


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Maybe I am wrong then, seemed legit from what I have seen.


 Yeah anything useful is basic stuff from other forms of self defence..in reality wrestling judo..kick boxing boxing is all that is useful. ..the rest are fancy preset moves to defend against pre determined attacks and consist of the basic principles of self defence but try adding their own twist. Even bruce lees wing chun is other arts thrown together..his main Influance was boxing because of timing balance lateral movement and generating g power thru differentiating rotation along with subtleties of feinting....buy he was an actor not fighter


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I don't want to scare the kids


 Imagine the kids saw them when j was off gear loaded with hcg


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> And here's me thinking we were finally going to have a discussion about different styles. I'll leave you with your troll mates but stick with banzi he is a good one unlike this testicalsquirrel mate.


 Get ur head out of ur ass and go Learn a real useful self defense....ur still getting g hard ons while watching an actor make monkey noises while jumping around like an idiot. Go fight someone with minimum boxing skills and ull be destroyed relying on ur joke of an art


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to scare the kids
> ...


I seen it and still got nightmares


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> And karate lovers...it is the most useless of all. ...square on stance. Punch from the hips straight arm punches. No leverage no torque no differentiating rotation or use of body weight...defence against blows come from the hips and ur taught to fight and defend against pre set karate moves also with shitty balance. ...if boxers can still get caught with hands close to their face while attempting to block how the f**k can u get ur arm into position in time from ur hips and the blocks are pathetic. Wide open weak and block ur field of view...karate is a joke and I wasted long enough learning that when I was naive and thought bruce lee could actually fight like some here


 Serious question mate but what style or where did you train? How you describe karate was nothing like what I learned.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> Yeah anything useful is basic stuff from other forms of self defence..in reality wrestling judo..kick boxing boxing is all that is useful. ..the rest are fancy preset moves to defend against pre determined attacks and consist of the basic principles of self defence but try adding their own twist. Even bruce lees wing chun is other arts thrown together..his main Influance was boxing because of timing balance lateral movement and generating g power thru differentiating rotation along with subtleties of feinting....buy he was an actor not fighter


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I seen it and still got nightmares


 If i had those id get em out all the time


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > I seen it and still got nightmares
> ...


I don't f**k with my balls lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Get ur head out of ur ass and go Learn a real useful self defense....ur still getting g hard ons while watching an actor make monkey noises while jumping around like an idiot. Go fight someone with minimum boxing skills and ull be destroyed relying on ur joke of an art


 Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Just learn boxing, can't go wrong with a bit of boxing.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Just learn boxing, can't go wrong with a bit of boxing.


 I've never seen anyone punch a knife or bottle out of someone's hand mate. I'd love to see it.

Boxing is a good fighting style tho


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I seen it and still got nightmares


 BOOM!! What's the difference in my job and a dead hooker? My job still sucks....the hookers choked on these bad boys


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> I've never seen anyone punch a knife or bottle out of someone's hand mate. I'd love to see it.
> 
> Boxing is a good fighting style tho


 You dont punch the knife, you punch the head and hopefully they drop the knife, thats if your best option legging it isnt available. Youve been watching too many youtube vids of people grabbing the wrist of someone with a knife, you try that on someone coked out their nut, who is physically stronger than you are, see what happens. And boxing isnt a fkn style, who talks about styles, get down a decent gym, no fkn gi, no talk about styles or bruce lee, get on the mat and learn something useful


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I've never seen anyone punch a knife or bottle out of someone's hand mate. I'd love to see it.
> 
> Boxing is a good fighting style tho


 How often do you get attacked with a bottle or knife? Just wondering. I live in a bad area and avoid sh1t like that, it's not hard to do.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> You dont punch the knife, you punch the head and hopefully they drop the knife, thats if your best option legging it isnt available. Youve been watching too many youtube vids of people grabbing the wrist of someone with a knife, you try that on someone coked out their nut, who is physically stronger than you are, see what happens. And boxing isnt a fkn style, who talks about styles, get down a decent gym, no fkn gi, no talk about styles or bruce lee, get on the mat and learn something useful


 Ok then you think you know what your on about.

Someone has a knife, you go to punch them "hoping" they drop the knife. Have you ever gone forward to meet a man with a weapon? Tell me what you would do?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Ok then you think you know what your on about.
> 
> Someone has a knife, you go to punch them "hoping" they drop the knife. Have you ever gone forward to meet a man with a weapon? Tell me what you would do?


 I was in the army for 8yrs, done doorwork for 5yrs, you speak utter tripe, youve seen too many films.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> How often do you get attacked with a bottle or knife? Just wondering. I live in a bad area and avoid sh1t like that, it's not hard to do.


 Not many times just lately im happy to say mate but always be prepared for everything.

Avoiding is always best your right.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Ok then you think you know what your on about.
> 
> Someone has a knife, you go to punch them "hoping" they drop the knife. Have you ever gone forward to meet a man with a weapon? Tell me what you would do?


 Kick them in the boll0cks really fvcking hard.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> I was in the army for 8yrs, done doorwork for 5yrs, you speak utter tripe, youve seen too many films.


 So in the army and on door work im sure they teach you how to disarm and disable your opponent quickly and effectively am I right?

Not once would they of told you to punch and hope?

What part of the forces wee you in mate?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Kick them in the boll0cks really fvcking hard.


 That is exactly what self defence is mate. Forget the fancy stiff in films and what you see with cage fights. You make your opening to run away.

As mentioned in here tho you may come across the guy that enjoys a good kick in the bollox haha


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Why engage someone with a bottle or knife anyway. The best and safest thing to do get out of striking range and f**k off


 Which is perfect mate if you can. Self defence is for when you can't.

It originates from a time where if you lost your weapon on the battlefield then you would still want a chance of survival.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You can get kill in a fight

You better know what you doing

I'm still here ?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> So in the army and on door work im sure they teach you how to disarm and disable your opponent quickly and effectively am I right?
> 
> Not once would they of told you to punch and hope?
> 
> What part of the forces wee you in mate?


 Have you ever disarmed someone with a knife?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Which is perfect mate if you can. Self defence is for when you can't.
> 
> *It originates from a time where if you lost your weapon on the battlefield then you would still want a chance of survival. *


 is it f**k you crackpot, self defence is an instinct built in to the human psyche and all living things.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> is it f**k you crackpot, self defence is an instinct built in to the human psyche and all living things.


 I ment as in Japanese martial arts mate. I'll give you that one tho I could of worded it better.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Have you ever disarmed someone with a knife?


 Like i said to you mate. Aikido works in some situations. That's not my opinion that's a fact from experiences I have had.

Do you still work the doors mate?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

This quote function is absolutely s**t just wasted ages posting to long replies and it said saving the nothing


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> This quote function is absolutely s**t just wasted ages posting to long replies and it said saving the nothing


 Whole things fvcked mate. It keeps putting previous quotes in boxes for me.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> It's all bs mate real life situations have shown it to fail badly... demos are one thing..yeah looks cool but is just bs


 If its all bs then why did it work for me your a tw*t who isnt willing to be open to reality and is just as bad as the old martial artists who are wrapped up in their own pre formed idealogies.

Oh and for the record bruce lee didnt go cry to his wife he simply pointed out the short comings of wing chun and from this jeet kune do was born.

If your not open to a proper dicussion other than protecting your corner then piss off your as bad as banzi and hes a flapjack at the best of times.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> I still work on the doors


 have you ever been wristlocked and thrown to the floor ejecting a twink?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Serious question mate but what style or where did you train? How you describe karate was nothing like what I learned.


 Same as everyone else. Turn up do ur warm ups then practice some moves and techniques. Then maybe some throws or defensive work..sparring ..if u can call it sparring lol..then every six months or so..some Mr myaghi looking mofo comes ..u do ur kata bullshit then he signs ur license with a stamp..boom another grade done. Repeat to brown then quit


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Like i said to you mate. Aikido works in some situations. That's not my opinion that's a fact from experiences I have had.
> 
> Do you still work the doors mate?


 No, packed it in years ago, only put up with the aggro as i needed the money, when i no longer did i packed it in. Ive been bottled, slashed with a blade, hammered, set upon with a screwdriver, attacked with pieces of wood, there is no training for these situations, in any gym, in the military, it cant be recreated accurately in any training scenario.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> I still work on the doors


 Do you enjoy it?

I saw a documentary on it a while back I think it was called bouncers. I have alot of respect for people in your job. Do you think you could do with less rules?


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> If its all bs then why did it work for me your a tw*t who isnt willing to be open to reality and is just as bad as the old martial artists who are wrapped up in their own pre formed idealogies.
> 
> Oh and for the record bruce lee didnt go cry to his wife he simply pointed out the short comings of wing chun and from this jeet kune do was born.
> 
> If your not open to a proper dicussion other than protecting your corner then piss off your as bad as banzi and hes a flapjack at the best of times.


 I will say what I want where I want fck face. ..and a wrist lock Is a wrist lock not a whole martial art u dumb ass....go here off over ur seagal poster princess


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Same as everyone else. Turn up do ur warm ups then practice some moves and techniques. Then maybe some throws or defensive work..sparring ..if u can call it sparring lol..then every six months or so..some Mr myaghi looking mofo comes ..u do ur kata bullshit then he signs ur license with a stamp..boom another grade done. Repeat to brown then quit


 Typical school hall karate mate. It's fvcking awful. Went to a few clubs like it and may aswell be a youth club.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> If its all bs then why did it work for me your a tw*t who isnt willing to be open to reality and is just as bad as the old martial artists who are wrapped up in their own pre formed idealogies.
> 
> Oh and for the record bruce lee didnt go cry to his wife he simply pointed out the short comings of wing chun and from this jeet kune do was born.
> 
> If your not open to a proper dicussion other than protecting your corner then piss off your as bad as banzi and hes a flapjack at the best of times.


 Oh my god u actually mean ur a Systema hero lol....that's just as retarded as akido. ..next up in the octagon we have princess sust..who's form art is systema lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> No, packed it in years ago, only put up with the aggro as i needed the money, when i no longer did i packed it in. Ive been bottled, slashed with a blade, hammered, set upon with a screwdriver, attacked with pieces of wood, *there is no training for these situations, *in any gym, in the military, it cant be recreated accurately in any training scenario.


 nonsense


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

banzi said:


> nonsense


 I was waiting for that to disprove me


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> No, packed it in years ago, only put up with the aggro as i needed the money, when i no longer did i packed it in. Ive been bottled, slashed with a blade, hammered, set upon with a screwdriver, attacked with pieces of wood, there is no training for these situations, in any gym, in the military, it cant be recreated accurately in any training scenario.


 Finally something we agree on lol. Training scenarios are all we can do tho until the real test happens.

Do you think doormen should be given more power? When you were set upon im guessing you had to follow "procedures" which didn't really help? That's the view I get from talking to some doormen.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

This is what can happen to the small 'wiry'. trained fighter, using his aikido against a big roided up coked up nasty c**t in the pub carpark, love game of thrones


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Finally something we agree on lol. Training scenarios are all we can do tho until the real test happens.
> 
> Do you think doormen should be given more power? When you were set upon im guessing you had to follow "procedures" which didn't really help? That's the view I get from talking to some doormen.


 No i done it before the sia licences came out, we had a free reign, i never got convicted for 1 thing that happened on the doors. The difference in doormen now, compared to back then is dramatic, now they just radio the police.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> Not where I work mate. Police can't stand our firm and we have no radio that goes thru to them. When it kicks off we're on our own until someone picks up the phone or 1 of the doormen from the other clubs radios thru. Even then we're lucky if they turn up at in good time if at all


 Same here now, was alright at first then towards the end of my career on the doors, the police, and pub managers were no longer tolerating it, was my cue to pack it in. I wouldnt do the job with my hands tied behind my back


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> No i done it before the sia licences came out, we had a free reign, i never got convicted for 1 thing that happened on the doors. The difference in doormen now, compared to back then is dramatic, now they just radio the police.


 Did you see that documentary I think it was called bouncers? I'm not sure. It showed a situation then asked doormen from today, 80s and 70s etc to see how they handled it. The old guys were from a different world lol. The modern lot would go on about talking the situation down and as you say radio the police and the older lot would of give the guy a swift slap about. I hate procedure lol always made by people with no hands on experience imo


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Whole things fvcked mate. It keeps putting previous quotes in boxes for me.


 Yeah same here..sometime o can go bk and click quote again and the old text is still there but not this time....anyway as for defending against some one with a weapon. .last summer a local piece of s**t who bullies and beats up easy targets out in town on weekends with his lose brother and cousin where spitting on my neighbour and shoving her around because she said something about them be g baby dicks when they where whistle g and cat calling. .I'd been calling the main one a bitch in front if his little you get skip rat friends who obviously thought he was the man because of his attitude..was trying to just make him feel small because I knew he doesn't have the guts to fight sone one who might beat him....anyway went out confronted him.. all timid and balls shrunken..one of then disappears into the house they were at..and he comes out with her mrs and a dog...all of a sudden this one who disappeared passed him a telescopic police batton and he swung it...anyone who knows anythng about fighting knows that if you control the distance you control the damage....

So as he swung rather than bk off and be hit harder thru gained leverage I moved closer taking power out of the swing g. Knowing these idiots couldn't fight technically and they be throwing g over hand rights chin up off balance I knew as long as I hit hard and moved it soul be easy as long as they didn't pile on me and get me on the floor. .after he swi g and connected but only half powered. I hit him with soft left right cross pivoted to the left of him using g momentum put him down with a right hook..his cousin. Came in from the side and walked into a left hook and he was dropped.. the one who got the batton grabbed it and run off. I asume to hide it as it's obvious police would be looking for it...then his mrs let the dog off and it bit me on the back. The original bloke thought he'd have a go again but same s**t. Haye maker right even with the little skip to get...I through shot over hand right and stepped to the left and slipped user him then got on top of him and was elbow h him in the face and the dog bit him for some reason..the police then grabbed him from under me covered op blood and threw him in the van..he's been arrested a d been down a few times. ...goes to the local chip shop and took money off school kids going there for dinner so knew what he was like...as the police ran up I shouted to watch the dog..the one copper sprayed if. .then the mrs was arrested for letting g the dog off..the whole street saw it and the police gave me a lift to the hospital waited and brought me back.. the bloke and is mrs also got evicted.....

Simple understanding of movement balance and hitting hard while getting out of danger by controlling g distance made it easy against idiots with attitudes..like I said control distance u Control the damage


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Did you see that documentary I think it was called bouncers? I'm not sure. It showed a situation then asked doormen from today, 80s and 70s etc to see how they handled it. The old guys were from a different world lol. The modern lot would go on about talking the situation down and as you say radio the police and the older lot would of give the guy a swift slap about. I hate procedure lol* always made by people with no hands on experience imo*


 Just like you when you made this thread. You have no hands on experience of street fighting but go on as if you know something. Really you just sound as if you're scared of getting battered. Do yourself a favour, join a boxing gym or MMA gym ( if you have the balls ) and get your confidence back. Stop being such a pussy.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

testosquirrel said:


> Yeah same here..sometime o can go bk and click quote again and the old text is still there but not this time....anyway as for defending against some one with a weapon. .last summer a local piece of s**t who bullies and beats up easy targets out in town on weekends with his lose brother and cousin where spitting on my neighbour and shoving her around because she said something about them be g baby dicks when they where whistle g and cat calling. .I'd been calling the main one a bitch in front if his little you get skip rat friends who obviously thought he was the man because of his attitude..was trying to just make him feel small because I knew he doesn't have the guts to fight sone one who might beat him....anyway went out confronted him.. all timid and balls shrunken..one of then disappears into the house they were at..and he comes out with her mrs and a dog...all of a sudden this one who disappeared passed him a telescopic police batton and he swung it...anyone who knows anythng about fighting knows that if you control the distance you control the damage....
> 
> So as he swung rather than bk off and be hit harder thru gained leverage I moved closer taking power out of the swing g. Knowing these idiots couldn't fight technically and they be throwing g over hand rights chin up off balance I knew as long as I hit hard and moved it soul be easy as long as they didn't pile on me and get me on the floor. .after he swi g and connected but only half powered. I hit him with soft left right cross pivoted to the left of him using g momentum put him down with a right hook..his cousin. Came in from the side and walked into a left hook and he was dropped.. the one who got the batton grabbed it and run off. I asume to hide it as it's obvious police would be looking for it...then his mrs let the dog off and it bit me on the back. The original bloke thought he'd have a go again but same s**t. Haye maker right even with the little skip to get...I through shot over hand right and stepped to the left and slipped user him then got on top of him and was elbow h him in the face and the dog bit him for some reason..the police then grabbed him from under me covered op blood and threw him in the van..he's been arrested a d been down a few times. ...goes to the local chip shop and took money off school kids going there for dinner so knew what he was like...as the police ran up I shouted to watch the dog..the one copper sprayed if. .then the mrs was arrested for letting g the dog off..the whole street saw it and the police gave me a lift to the hospital waited and brought me back.. the bloke and is mrs also got evicted.....
> 
> Simple understanding of movement balance and hitting hard while getting out of danger by controlling g distance made it easy against idiots with attitudes..like I said control distance u Control the damage


 For somone who came on here shouting about how aikido don't work. Well it appears a classic aikido technique enabled you to disarm your opponent  .

I fvcking hate bullies. That's one fight I can't walk away from mate when someone tries to bully me or others. I hate it with a passion.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Just like you when you made this thread. You have no hands on experience of street fighting but go on as if you know something. Really you just sound as if you're scared of getting battered. Do yourself a favour, join a boxing gym or MMA gym ( if you have the balls ) and get your confidence back. Stop being such a pussy.


 Your entitled to your opinion mate. Yet another person who can't discuss without getting personal. Good day to you mate


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> For somone who came on here shouting about how aikido don't work. Well it appears a classic aikido technique enabled you to disarm your opponent  .
> 
> I fvcking hate bullies. That's one fight I can't walk away from mate when someone tries to bully me or others. I hate it with a passion.


 That's basic techniques not akido lol...it's a standard technique used from philipino to Africa wrestling lol....yeah this guy is a c**t. Bothers with teens who think he's hard walks around staring at ppl who he thinks he intimidates. ..takes money off kids who leave school to hm get dinner....beats up ppl in weekends with his scummy friends. The reason he always backed down and squirmed when I humiliated him. Sometimes in the middle of town in front of every one is because there used to be two of them the same age who hung around with younger kids bullying ppl...and he was scared of the other one who was even more of an ass...anyway I was walking into the local londis and he tried taking my phone out of my hand a d punched me with this lame ass arm punch . His mates egg g him on. Simple hard correctly thrown punches landed putting flat out on hides back and all all if a sudden the kids are screaming like he's being murdered ..they all ran off and left him lol. So the other guy named guy actually knew for a fact the one he was scared of had bwen beat easily..this went on for about two years....calling him a bitch and saying come give us a kiss sweet heart in front of his lil crew. Dying to force him to have to stick up for himself. . But the wait was worth it because he got beat infront of his mrs brother and cousin lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> That's basic techniques not akido lol...it's a standard technique used from philipino to Africa wrestling lol....yeah this guy is a c**t. Bothers with teens who think he's hard walks around staring at ppl who he thinks he intimidates. ..takes money off kids who leave school to hm get dinner....beats up ppl in weekends with his scummy friends. The reason he always backed down and squirmed when I humiliated him. Sometimes in the middle of town in front of every one is because there used to be two of them the same age who hung around with younger kids bullying ppl...and he was scared of the other one who was even more of an ass...anyway I was walking into the local londis and he tried taking my phone out of my hand a d punched me with this lame ass arm punch . His mates egg g him on. Simple hard correctly thrown punches landed putting flat out on hides back and all all if a sudden the kids are screaming like he's being murdered ..they all ran off and left him lol. So the other guy named guy actually knew for a fact the one he was scared of had bwen beat easily..this went on for about two years....calling him a bitch and saying come give us a kiss set heart in front of his lil crew. Dying to force him to have to stick up for himself. . But the wait was worth it because he got beat infringement of his mrs brother and cousin lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


>


 If you envision the right 'setting' it could be real. :cool2:


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you envision the right 'setting' it could be real. :cool2:


 Want to check for details or how about I give you the shops address I'm sure u could persuade them to let u see the footage that was used in court...


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 Such a s**t meme...how about put some effort into it princess manhatton


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Such a s**t meme...how about put some effort into it princess manhatton


 the story just made it sound like you were just a bigger bully than he was.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

testosquirrel said:


> Want to check for details or how about I give you the shops address I'm sure u could persuade them to let u see the footage that was used in court...


 I'm surprised it's not on YouTube.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Anything more than 2 sentences long


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm surprised it's not on YouTube.


 It should have been. .he could have been humiliated forever reminded of it....in fact he went to prison not long after and something happened and he us now a nervous wreck. .karma is a bitch..he spent years being a c**t..now he's spending g years avoiding eye contact


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Anything more than 2 sentences long
> 
> View attachment 119273


 Let's see the face when it's thirty sentences long with spelling mistakes auto correct mistakes and no paragraphs


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Yeah same here..sometime o can go bk and click quote again and the old text is still there but not this time....anyway as for defending against some one with a weapon. .last summer a local piece of s**t who bullies and beats up easy targets out in town on weekends with his lose brother and cousin where spitting on my neighbour and shoving her around because she said something about them be g baby dicks when they where whistle g and cat calling. .I'd been calling the main one a bitch in front if his little you get skip rat friends who obviously thought he was the man because of his attitude..was trying to just make him feel small because I knew he doesn't have the guts to fight sone one who might beat him....anyway went out confronted him.. all timid and balls shrunken..one of then disappears into the house they were at..and he comes out with her mrs and a dog...all of a sudden this one who disappeared passed him a telescopic police batton and he swung it...anyone who knows anythng about fighting knows that if you control the distance you control the damage....
> 
> So as he swung rather than bk off and be hit harder thru gained leverage I moved closer taking power out of the swing g. Knowing these idiots couldn't fight technically and they be throwing g over hand rights chin up off balance I knew as long as I hit hard and moved it soul be easy as long as they didn't pile on me and get me on the floor. .after he swi g and connected but only half powered. I hit him with soft left right cross pivoted to the left of him using g momentum put him down with a right hook..his cousin. Came in from the side and walked into a left hook and he was dropped.. the one who got the batton grabbed it and run off. I asume to hide it as it's obvious police would be looking for it...then his mrs let the dog off and it bit me on the back. The original bloke thought he'd have a go again but same s**t. Haye maker right even with the little skip to get...I through shot over hand right and stepped to the left and slipped user him then got on top of him and was elbow h him in the face and the dog bit him for some reason..the police then grabbed him from under me covered op blood and threw him in the van..he's been arrested a d been down a few times. ...goes to the local chip shop and took money off school kids going there for dinner so knew what he was like...as the police ran up I shouted to watch the dog..the one copper sprayed if. .then the mrs was arrested for letting g the dog off..the whole street saw it and the police gave me a lift to the hospital waited and brought me back.. the bloke and is mrs also got evicted.....
> 
> Simple understanding of movement balance and hitting hard while getting out of danger by controlling g distance made it easy against idiots with attitudes..like I said control distance u Control the damage


 f**k me mate you dont half tell a good story.

Not once were you in any danger during that whole confrontation, its like everyone else was in slow motion.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm surprised it's not on YouTube.


 One of the lads over on TM posted up some footage of him and his brother getting started on in a curry house by two supposed hard men from a local football firm.

They kicked fvck out of them, it was hilarious, one of the hooligans smashed a plate over one of their heads and they both just jumped up and got stuck in, at one point the brother had this geezers head clamped between his knees and was kidney punching him with lefts and rights for about a minute.

:lol:


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> f**k me mate you dont half tell a good story.
> 
> Not once were you in any danger during that whole confrontation, its like everyone else was in slow motion.


 Go Learn to box and fight some muppet who can't fight for s**t I'm sure he be wide open and swinging like a retard walking onto punches..but then again u probably haven't got it in u to have the self confidence to use what u learned or throw punches with intent accuracy while not losing if rag ..more likely to end up shaking uncontrollably and forgetting everything u ever learned and letting some Pussy beat u up while u freeze on the spot...

Oh yeah and when someone standing there u have a pretty good idea of what punches or elbows or what ever going to throw ..it's calling thinking otherwise u'd be getting g hit with out reacting. .fighting g instead spontaneous where ur body naturally reacts lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Go Learn to box and fight some muppet who can't fight for s**t I'm sure he be wide open and swinging like a retard walking onto punches..but then again u probably haven't got it in u to have the self confidence to use what u learned or throw punches with intent accuracy while not losing if rag ..more likely to end up shaking uncontrollably and forgetting everything u ever learned and letting some Pussy beat u up while u freeze on the spot...
> 
> Oh yeah and when someone standing there u have a pretty good idea of what punches or elbows or what ever going to throw ..it's calling thinking otherwise u'd be getting g hit with out reacting. .fighting g instead spontaneous where ur body naturally reacts lol


 I am in awe of your awesomeness.

You win the toughest guy on UKM award, you just pipped @harrison180 at the post.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

What a thread.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> I am in awe of your awesomeness.
> 
> You win the toughest guy on UKM award, you just pipped @harrison180 at the post.


 I don't come 2nd mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I don't come 2nd mate


 then you need to up your story telling, old @testosquirrel is owning you at the moment.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> then you need to up your story telling, old @testosquirrel is owning you at the moment.


 I think it's best I remain at 2nd then mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> I think it's best I remain at 2nd then mate.


 Good, You would have to disarm Yoda with his light sabre to top his last two stories.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Good, You would have to disarm Yoda with his light sabre to top his last two stories.


 Well now you come to mention it...


----------

